# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!



## Sylverpasi (21. April 2004)

Hi Leutz! Ich habe mal diese Daten aus dem Mefo-Forum  #r  übernommen, da ich denke, dass auch die Aalfänge interessant sind.
Ich hoffe, dass die Mefo-Leutz nicht sauer auf mich sind  #h , wenn ich die Daten hierher übernehme. Freue mich auf eure Berichte :z:z:z!!! 
Gruss Dennis  #6 


Datum: 20.04.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/Wurm auf Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 16°C/ Nachts klar 5°C/ Nebel
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 7°C, ca. 60 cm tief
Wo: Fließgewässer 
Untergrund: steinig, schlammig
Beißzeit: 21:45 - 02:00
Fisch: 5 Aale (2 maßige beide 50 cm, 3 released) 1 Aalquappe (released)
Sonstiges: Hatte mehrere Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Waren noch sehr zarghaft die Bisse! Dennoch ist der Saisonauftakt gelungen #v !


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 21.04.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/Wurm auf Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 18°C/ Nachts klar 5°C/ Nebel
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 7°C, ca. 60 cm tief
Wo: Fließgewässer 
Untergrund: steinig, schlammig
Beißzeit: 20:00 - 02:30
Fisch: 6 Aale (2 maßige einer 71 cm und einer 51 cm, 4 released) 2 Aalquappen (released), 1 Barsch 20 cm (released), 1 Aland 53 cm 1.580g!!!
Sonstiges: Aland biß gegen 01:00 auf Tauwurm. Fotos kommen bald!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo Dennis #h 
nach den großen Flundern jetzt die dicken Aale! Nicht schlecht #r .
Hmm Fließgewässer... könnte mir denken wo Du geangelt hast.
Die Alande 50iger Klasse schwimmen derzeit bei uns in großen Schwärmen rum.
Kann man klasse vom Ufer aus beobachten. Hatte letzes Jahr so einen großen auf kleinen Spinner erwischt, hielt diesen wohl für`nen dicken Käfer, aber die Alande haben ja Gräten ohne Ende, dürfen bei mir alle wieder zurück ins Wasser.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich hatte noch nie einen Aland. Und auch solche Größen habe ich bei uns noch nie gesehen. Sollte ich noch einmal so einen fangen, wird er auch wieder released. 
Ja also das Jahr hat für mich und meinem Bruder richtig gut begonnen. Übrigens mein Bruder ist in der neuen Anglerwoche auf Platz 1 mit der Flunder. Schau mal rein. 
Der 71iger hat gekämpft, wie ein Karpfen! Alter Schwede!!! Da bekommt man aber Adrenalinschub pur!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 22.04.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/Wurm auf Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 18°C/ Nachts klar 9°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 8°C, ca. 60 cm tief
Wo: Fließgewässer 
Untergrund: steinig, schlammig
Beißzeit: 20:00 - 01:30
Fisch: 1 Aalquappe (released)
Sonstiges: Hatte einige heftige Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Eine Ratte hat mich auch genervt. Saß am anderen Ufer, das Mistvieh. *g*


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin,

@Sylverpasi: na das ging ja klasse los #6  ich finde das eine gute Idee, auch für die Aalfänge so eine "Aktuell - Meldung" zu erstellen und hoffe mal, mich auch bald hier verewigen zu können #h 

Gruß
Michael, der auch gern mal *in* der Woche angeln gehn würde...


----------



## froggy31 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Sylverpasi,
 #r  so exakte Fangmeldungen habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Und teilweise
richtige schöne Strecken ! #6 
Werde Sonntag meinen ersten Versuch dieses Jahr im Rhein starten, hoffe die fallenden Temperaturen schlagen den Schleichern nicht auf den Magen !

Petri froggy


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@MichaelB: Das hoffe ich doch auch. Bin natürlich fast gar nicht neugierig, was bei den anderen so geht *g*.
@Froggy31: Die fallenden Temp. werden den Aalen glaub ich nicht auf den Magen schlagen, denn wenn sie erst laufen, dann bleiben sie auch aktiv. Egal ob es kälter wird. 
Kleiner Tipp: Im April und Mai sollte man doch noch dicht am Rand fischen, denn dort halten sich die Insektenlarven und Kleinfische auf. Nicht tiefer als 1 m. Noch sind die Ofenrohre ein wenig träge!!! Gruss Dennis


----------



## Küstenfuchs (22. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo Leute!!
Meinen ersten Beitrag hier im Board will ich mal meinem zweitliebsten
Zielfisch (nach der Meerforelle) widmen. Nachdem ich am letzten Wochende
einen Traumstart an einem kleinen Entwässerungsgraben erleben durtfte, 
wollen wir es jetzt mal mit Pöddern versuchen. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung
mit dieser Methode? Also ich kenne zwei Varianten(nur theoretisch), die mit
auf Wollfaden aufgezogenem Tauwurm und die mit mit Tauwurmstücken in
einer Damenstrumpfhose(kein Witz, soll wirklich funktionieren).
Wer hat das schonmal gemacht und kann mir eventuell ein paar Tipps geben?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## bolli (22. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@froggy 31

Hi,

schade daß es Sontag nicht mit dem gemeinsamen Angeln klappt!


> Kleiner Tipp: Im April und Mai sollte man doch noch dicht am Rand fischen


Ist auch mein Tipp im Rhein z. Zt.. In der Strömung angeln, jedoch -je nach Tiefe- nur 10 bis max. 20 m vom Ufer.

Viel Erfolg am Sonntag! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Erst einmal herzlich Willkommen an Board Küstenfuchs! Tipps zum Pöddern kann ich Dir nicht geben, denn so weit ich weiß ist das Pöddern in Schleswig-Holstein verboten. Hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Aber genau weiß ich es nicht. Ich habe ein Video über das Aalangel. Dort wird auch genau erklärt, wie es funktioniert. Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus! 

@all Hier können sich alle eintragen, die erfolgreich oder auch nicht erfolgreich auf Aal gewesen sind!!! Einfach meine Daten oben Kopieren und unten einfügen und eure Daten eintragen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr die Fangstatistik erweitert! 

Gruss Dennis


----------



## froggy31 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ bolli und sylverpasi, danke für Tip. Und Bolli unsere Zeit wird dieses Jahr hoffentlich im Sommer auf Zander konmmen !!!!

petri froggy


----------



## KampfKater (24. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

hallo

Datum: 21.04.2004
Angelmethode: Feeder/Wurm auf Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 23°C/ Nachts klar 5°C/ Nebel
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 12°C, ca. 2 m tief
Wo: Donaualtarm bei Linz/ Österreich  Untergrund: steinig, schlammig
Beißzeit: 15.00 Uhr
Fisch: 1 Aal  82 cm , 1,1 kg
Sonstiges: Hab an dieser Stelle jedes Jahr inige schöne Aale gefangen und alle meist um die Mittagszeit bei Sonnenschein und hohen Temperaturen.
Bei uns gehn eben die Uhren etwas anders  :q  :q 

gruß
robert


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Dickes Petri @Kampfkater! Das ist ja ein kapitaler! Das bestätigt meine Befürchtungen, dass die großen endlich laufen! Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein hab ich auch schon etliche Aale am Tage gefangen. Man muss nur wissen wo sie sich aufhalten. Mir wollte das bis dato auch nie einer so richtig glauben, wenn ich gefragt wurde, ob die auch am Tage beißen. Dabei beißen alle Fische zu jeder erdenklichen Tageszeit. Die eine Art mehr und die andere wieder weniger, aber es geht alles! Gruss Dennis


----------



## Michael J. (25. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

HAllo!

Datum: 23.04.04(Von 16.00-20.00Uhr)
Angelmethode: Grundangeln/Laufblei
Köder: Tauwurm/Regenwurmstücke
Wetter: Tag leicht bewölkt-sonnig 21°C/ Nachts klar 8°C(???)
Wasser/Tiefe: Sehr trübe(Hochwasser) ca.18-20°C warm
Wo: Flließgewässer/Erft in Grevenbroich
Untergrund:Steinig bis leicht Schlammig
Beißzeit: ca.17.00 Uhr
Fische: einer von 40cm und der andere von gut 55cm
Sonstiges:  #v Sind meine ersten Aale #v !!!!
kurz vor mir hat ein Mann auch schon ein paar Aale rausgeholt!!!


----------



## ray (25. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

so ich nu auch:

datum: 22.04.
methode: auf grund mit birnenblei
köder: tauwurm
wetter: bewölkt mit leichten schauern
wasser/tiefe: trübe / 1,5 meter
wo: fließgewässer - hunte
untergrund: schlammig mit viel laub
beißzeit: 22:30h - 23:00h
fische: nur 2 kleine schnürsenkel und irgendein riesenviech was mir leider abgerissen ist weils am ufer zu flach wurde...ärger mich immer noch!!!
sonstiges: musste ständig wieder einholen weil sehr viel laub an der montage hing...

heute geht´s nochmal los!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fang. Schade, das mit dem Großen. Bin auf Deinen nächsten Bericht gespannt, ob es besser lief! Gruss Dennis


----------



## guenex (25. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi,
endlich hat es auch bei mir geklappt.  #v 

Der erste Aal meines Lebens.

Datum: 25.04.2004
Angelmethode: Grundmontage
Köder: Maden !!!!!
Wetter: Tag sonnig 21°C/ Nachts klar 6°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 11°C, ca. 3 m tief
Wo: Fließgewässer , Rheinhafen Brohl
Untergrund: steinig, schlammig
Beißzeit: 21:15
Fisch: 1 Aal ( maßige 70 cm) 
Sonstiges: Mehrere heftige Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.


Nachdem ich dieses Jahr schon mindestens 30 mal Schneider nach Hause gegangen bin, ein tolles Erlebnis.

 #g    

guenex


----------



## Guppy (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin zusammen!
Meine erste Sitzung dieses Jahr!

Datum: 24.04.2004
Angelmethode: Grundmontage
Köder: Hühnerleber
Wetter: Tag sonnig 19°C/ Nachts klar 6°C
Wasser/Tiefe: klar ca. 11°C, ca. 1.5m tief
Wo: Fließgewässer , Rhein Phillipsburg
Untergrund: steinig, 
Beißzeit: 22.50 Uhr 
Fisch: 1 Aal (  65 cm) 
Sonstiges: Hatte die ganze Nacht Fehlalarme, weil`n paar Fledermäuse meine Schnur attakierten. Irgendwann hing halt dann der Aal dran.Hätte eigentlich ein Wels sein sollen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@guenex: Na dickes Petri zum ersten Aal!!! Und dann noch so ein großer! 
@Guppy: Siehst wohl! Aber trotzdem ein netter Beifang. Die fliegenden Mäuse ärgern mich auch immer! Das nächste Mal kommen die an den Haken. 
Gruss Dennis


----------



## Guppy (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@sylverpasi
 Lebend oder tot; auf Grund oder am System??
 Einen Versuch wärs wert .   

Gruß Guppy!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na ich denke, dass ich Fledermaus am Grund anbieten werde ##! Lebend oder tot hängt davon ab, ob sie mich beißt oder nicht. Wenn sie beißt, dann geht sie tauchen....... nee nee lieber nicht sonst bekomme ich noch Ärger mit den Tierfreunden! :q:q:q


----------



## MichaelB (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin,

ich war es zwar nicht selber, aber am Samstag Abend haben mein Bruder und mein Dad zusammen sechs Schlangen zwischen 50 und 65cm im Hamburger Hafen außerhalb des Hauptstroms auf Tauwurm gefangen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Michael! Klasse Fang, aber wann trägst Du Dich hier ein? Warte schon auf Deine Meldung*g*.


----------



## MichaelB (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin,

@Sylverpasi: fühestens kommenden Freitag komme ich zum ersten Versuch - ergo frühestens Samstag Meldung #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bonifaz (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wo willst Freitag hin Michi B ?? Ich könnte mich vielleicht auch frei machen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

:z So... nun die versprochenen Foto´s vom Aland und vom 71iger Aal. Gruss Dennis ##


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 24.04.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/Wurm auf Grund
Köder: Rotwurm, Köderfisch, Bienenmade
Wetter: Tag sonnig 18°C/ Nachts klar 6°C/ Nebel
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 7°C, ca. 2 - 3 m tief
Wo: Eider, Stehend 
Untergrund: schlammig
Beißzeit: 21:45 - 06:00
Fisch: 5 Aale mussten alle leider nur mit weil Sie geschluckt hatten ( ansonsten wären Sie zurück gekommen)
Sonstiges:Sehr zarghafte Bisse! 

Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht! Nächstes Wochenende wieder!


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 27.04.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/Wurm auf Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag bedeckt 15°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 8°C, ca. 2 - 7 m tief
Wo: Dieksee / Ostholstein
Untergrund: schlammig/sandig
Wann: 10:00 - 21:30
Beißzeit: 12:00 - 20:00
Fisch: 6 Barsche (alle released) von 15 cm bis 25 cm
Sonstiges: Wollte eigentlich auf Aal! Hatte zwar 4 Aalbisse, aber sie waren seeehr vorsichtig. Immer nur den Schwanz abgebissen. ##


----------



## ray (28. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 27.04.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage auf Grund und Birnenbleimontage
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: klar, etwas windig, ca 12 C° 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe, 1,5 Meter tief
Wo: Hunte bei Oldenburg
Untergrund: schlammig/sandig
Wann: 21:00 - 23:45
Beißzeit: 22:30-23:00
Fisch:  1 mini Aal, 1 mini Waller (22cm)
Sonstiges: Mein aller erster Waller!!! Wusste garnicht, das da welche vorkommen - jetzt werd ich wohl doch etwas gröberes Geschirr nehmen müsssen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na dann Petri zum Waller und Aal! Würd auch gerne mal auf Waller!!! Gruss Dennis


----------



## ray (28. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

ich fand den waller auch richtig klasse...
aber ich habe eigemtlich keine lut a meinem leichten zandergeschirr nen wirklich großen zu erwischen - so 60-70cm wär wohl ok   
also: ran an den haken!!!!

 #:


----------



## Arne (30. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Schöne Fänge dabei. Gratulation von den Aalfreun.de (n) allen Erfolgreichen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. April 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 29.04.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/Wurm auf Grund/Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Abends bedeckt und windig!!! Ca. 9°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 7°C, ca. 0,5 - 1 m tief
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Trentsee in Timmdorf
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 21:15 - 23:45
Beißzeit: 22:30 - 23:30
Fisch: nix!!!
Sonstiges: Hatte 3 Bisse, die ich mal wieder nicht verwerten konnte.


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 01.05.2004 (20-23 Uhr)
Angelmethode: Laufbleimontage, Wurm auf Grund
Köder: Mistwurm
Wetter: kein Wind, fast Vollmond, 8 grad 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 7°C, ca. 120 cm tief
Wo: Schlei, 
Untergrund: steinig, schlammig
Beißzeit: 21:30 und 22:00
Fisch: 2 Aale (69 und 60 cm)
Sonstiges: Ein weiterer Biss, jedoch nicht gehakt


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hey bmt! Klasse Aale! Aber sooooo richtig laufen sie bei uns noch nicht! Sie sind noch sehr vorsichtig. Geht aber mit Sicherheit bald richtig los. Werde am Freitag wieder losgehen. Werde dann berichten. Gruss Dennis


----------



## MichaelB (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin,

nicht in tabellarischer Form, aber trotzdem mal ein Bericht zur Lage:

am 30ten April im Hamburger Hafen ab 21Uhr ( seit einer halben Stunde auflaufend Wasser ) bis 1Uhr nachts bei etwa 12°C und Ostwind um 3bft fingen mein Dad und mein Bruder je drei "Mitt-Fünfziger". Beide auf Tauwurm und beide mit Lockstoff ( Aalkiller oder so´ne Jauche ) - ich angelte mit Tauwurm "natur" und hatte genau einen Biss, den ich aber geschickt versemmelt habe. Dann ein zartes Zuckeln, immer wieder, und ich konnte/mußte einen ca 25cm kurzen Lebensmüden landen. Gebissen hatte er nicht, sich dafür aber bestimmt fünf mal eine Schlinge um den Hals gelegt. Nach gelungener Rettungsaktion vor dem Tod durch den Strang freute er sich bestimmt, weiter schlängeln zu dürfen.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich glaube dem Thema Lock-Jauche werde ich mal nachgehen müssen...


----------



## robertb (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Gestern um 20.55 Uhr der erste Donau-Aal auch so ca. ein Mitt-Fünfziger. Genau kann ich es noch nicht sagen er schwimmt noch in meinem Hälterbecken. Muss mir bloss noch was gegen die Kaulbarsch-Invasion einfallen lassen, das geht gewaltig auf die Würmer


----------



## Brummel (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@robertb,

das mit den Kaulbarschen sieht hier ganz genau so aus, die schnappen sich jeden Wurm, auch wenn dieser 3 mal länger ist als der Barsch.   Auf die Dauer können die kleenen Großmäuler ganz schön nerven, aber wenn man mit Tau-oder anderen Würmern angelt, muß man damit wohl leben.  :c 
Leider beißen die Schlängler bei uns auf Wurm weitaus besser als auf Köfis, so daß das auch keine Lösung ist. 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## räucherheinz (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Konnte am 1.Mai in der Weser bei Holzminden 3 Aale landen,nachdem ich tagsüber auf Raubfisch Schneider geblieben bin.39-58cm,alle in einer Buhne auf Tauwurm.Hatte noch etliche Fehlbisse.
In einem grossen Fluss wie der Weser läuft der Aal schon,während sich in meinem Hausgewässer der Leine noch gar nichts tut.Hat jemand dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## Bausi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo alle zusammen !
Ich habe für meinen Teil auch erst zwei Mini-Schlängler an den Haken bekommen. Die waren aber auch nicht viel größer als der Tauwurm. Gott sei Dank waren sie ganz vorn gehakt und ich konnte sie problemlos wieder in die Freiheit zurücklassen...
Diese beiden Sportsfreunde sind mir in der Aller an den Haken gegangen, an der Leine bin ich auch absolut ohne Biss geblieben in drei Sitzungen... #c 

Wat soll`s, die Saison geht ja gerade erst los !!! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ja genau. Die Saison geht erst los. Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur Schnürsenkel, außer 3, die man mitnehmen konnte. Aber nicht verzargen. Jeder Tag wird besser.


----------



## lindenerspezial (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

In der Leine hab ich auch noch keinen Aal gefangen, vielleicht probier ichs ja heute noch...

Werde auf jeden Fall berichten!


----------



## Thorbi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@Sylverpasi

Wenn du so viele Fehlbisse hast, versuche es doch einfach mal mit einem Rotwurmbündel und Hakengröße 6-8. Auf Tauwurm hatte ich früher auch immer viele Fehlbisse.

War gestern mal ein Stündchen los und hatte einen 60er auf Bündel! Aber auch wieder 3 nervige Barsche!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Das werde ich mit Sicherheit versuchen, denn langsam ist das auch nicht das Wahre, wenn man so viele Fehlbisse hat. Gruss Dennis


----------



## xonnel (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo !

Das mit der Leine kann ich bestätigen, z.Zt. geht noch gar nichts. Im MLK bin ich bei einem Ansitz ebenfalls Schneider geblieben.
In der Aller haben wir bei 5 Versuchen 3 Aale erwischt, alle relativ weit draussen.
Etwas besser läuft es in den Teichen, allerdings nur in maximal 3m Abstand vom Ufer bei Tiefen bis 2,5m.
Alles darüber hinaus brachte nichts.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

So werde morgen meine nächsten Ansitz an meinem Vereinsgewässer wagen. Werde gegen 19 Uhr anfangen und gegen 02 Uhr morgens wieder abbrechen. Morgen gibt es wieder einen neuen Bericht. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 06.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage und Grundmontage / Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm und Heringsfetzen
Wetter: Tag sonnig/regnerisch 18°C/ Nachts bewölkt 10°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 12°C, ca. 60 cm - 100 cm tief
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kleiner Trentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 15:30 - 00:00
Beißzeit: 22:15 
Fisch: nix!
Sonstiges: Hatte nur einen sehr guten Biss, auf Grundmontage. Schnur lief gut ab, aber ich hab wohl nicht lange genug gewartet #q. Aale waren ordentlich im Schilf zugange. Hab mit der Taschenlampe geleuchtet und eine Schlei entdeckt.


----------



## Thorbi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 06.05.2004
Angelmethode: Grundangeln, Posenangeln
Köder: Rotwurmbündel
Wetter: bewölkt, später Regen, total windstill
Wasser/Tiefe: 12°C, ca. 3m
Wo: NOK
Untergrund: Steine, Algen
Wann: 19-21 Uhr
Beißzeit: 19-21 Uhr
Fisch: 1 Aal 57cm
Besonderes: Hatte noch 2 Regenbogenforellen und 2 Barsche


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hey Thobi! Glückwunsch. Da warst Du ja erfolgreicher als ich :q. ABER ich greife heute Abend wieder an. Den Aal hast Du ja regelrecht hingerichtet mit dem Messer . Gruss Dennis


----------



## Thorbi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ja, mit Aalen muß man echt kurzen Prozess machen, die nerven sonst nur!

Denk heute Abend mal an Rotwurmbündel;-)

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Leider hab ich zur Zeit keine. Deswegen muss ich die Regenwürmer nehmen. Ich werde es auch wieder mit Fischfetzen versuchen. Bin echt gespannt, was heute geht!!!


----------



## Thorbi (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg! Zerr mal ordentlich!!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 07.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag bedeckt 16°C/ Nachts bewölkt und auch klar 10°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 10°C, ca. 60 cm - 100 cm tief
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kleiner Trentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 20:30 - 02:00
Beißzeit: 22:00 - 01:30 
Fisch: Ich mal wieder nichts. War mit 4 weiteren Kollegen da. Insgesamt kamen 4 Aale, davon nur einer maßig. 51 cm!!!
Sonstiges: War mal wieder ein toller Abend. Schön gegrillt und einige gute Bisse gesehen. Mit 5 Mann nur 4 Aale ist nicht doll. Ich glaub ich hab zur Zeit nicht das Aalfingerspitzengefühl. Der 3. Ansitz am Vereinsgewässer und nicht einen Aal gefangen!:e


----------



## Hendrik (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 07.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag bedeckt 16°C/ Nachts bewölkt und auch klar 10°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 10°C, ca. 60 cm - 100 cm tief
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kleiner Trentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 20:00 - 02:00
Beißzeit: 23:00
Fisch: 45 cm, wieder zurück..
Sonstiges: Peter und Thomas waren voll  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Was ist los? Geht keiner mehr auf Aal? *g* Bin doch sooo neugierig, was bei euch so geht. Gruss Dennis


----------



## detlefb (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 10.05.2004
Angelmethode: Grund / Tagangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 15°C/ 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 10°C, ca. 2m- 3m  tief
Wo: Elbe nahe Geesthacht auflaufend Wasser
Untergrund: sandig
Wann: 17:00 - 21:00
Beißzeit: 19:00 - 21:00
Fisch: 62 cm,53 cm, 51cm .


----------



## Baramundi (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 15.05.2004
Angelmethode: Grundmontage
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag bewölkt 18°C/ Nachts bewölkt 10°C
Wasser/Tiefe: klar , ca. 3 Meter cm tief
Wo: Hafenbecken 
Untergrund: steinig, schlammig
Beißzeit: 21:45 - 22:30
Fisch: 1 Aal (61cm) 
Sonstiges: Mein Platznachbar hatte noch 4 Bisse, hat aber keinen verwandelt

Gruß, Bara


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi detlefb! Petri! Da hattest Du ja mehr Glück als ich. Ich hatte am 10.05. Geburtstag und konnte dieses Jahr nicht zum Aalangeln. Bin sonst jedes Jahr zum Aalangeln.  Gruss Dennis


----------



## detlefb (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Sylverpassi, 
Danke...  Herzlichen Glueckwunsch nachtraeglich zum Geburtstag #6
So drei-vier Aale sind eigentlich nichts besonders an der Elbe.
Die allerdings schon, es waren die Ersten in diesem Jahr. Ich dachte schon die waeren ueber Winter alle verschwunden , die Tage vorher lief Aalmaessig nichts, nur Weissfisch. Jetzt stimmt wohl die Wassertemperatur ich werde weiter berichten....


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

So...., wenn ihr nichts schreibt, dann muss ich mal wieder ran...... :q

Datum: 18.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Grundmontage / Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 18°C/ Nachts klar 10°C und windig!!!
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe 12°C, ca. 60 cm - 150 cm Angeltiefe
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Großer Trentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 21:30 - 01:00
Beißzeit: 00:00 - 00:30 
Fisch: Grundmontage 2 Aale, davon einer released, Posenmontage 1 Schleie 43 cm (netter Beifang)
Sonstiges: Es lief nicht viel. 3 Bisse 3 Fische. War auch sehr windig. 

Wo sind eure Berichte????? Geht keiner von euch mehr los???? Gruss Dennis


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo Sylverpasi#h 

Im Hamburger Hafen geht auch noch nicht viel. Siehe Berichte.Donnerstag geht es wieder in den Hafen,mal sehen was geht.:q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@Stefan6 Wann ist denn bei euch der Aal am laufen? Ist es besser im Sommer? Wie sind denn im Hafen die Durchschnittsgrößen?


----------



## JanS (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 15.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage (Laufpose 5 gr)
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag bedeckt 16°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe 123°C, ca. 100 cm - 150 cm Angeltiefe
Wo: Pachtgewässer
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 08:00-12:45
Beißzeit: 11:00 - 12:00
Fisch: 1 Aal 73 cm 543 gr sehr schlank 
Beifang: 5 große brassen ab 35 cm 
2 Zander unter maß


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo Sylverpasi#h 

Durchschnittsgröße würde ich sagen 40-50 cm. Gute Beißzeit Sommer,bessere im Herbst wenn die großen Abwandern.#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hier an der Schlei läuft gerade gar nichts, mal sehen ich geh efreitag wieder los.


----------



## detlefb (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin, 
und nen update:

Datum: 18.05.2004   Starker Wind
Angelmethode: Grund / Tagangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 15-18°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 10-12°C, ca. 2m- 3m tief
Wo: Elbe nahe Geesthacht auflaufend Wasser
Untergrund: sandig
Wann: 16:00 - 19:00
Beißzeit: 16:39  
Fisch: Butt !!!! 29cm
Kein Aal


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hey detlefb ist doch ein klasse Beifang. Genau wie bei mir. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, was man(n) so für geile Beifänge hat. *g*

@JanS jo der ist aber wirklich dünn :m. Wie kommt das? Keine Nahrung im Pachtgewässer? Müsste eigentlich nur so wimmeln von Weißfisch oder eine andere Erklärung: Der Aal ist auf Diät, damit er wieder durch die engen Gegenstände im Wasser flutscht :q:q:q Aber ich meine eng ist ein dehnbarer Begriff!!! 
Gruss Dennis


----------



## arno (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin!
Heute  um 0.00Uhr hab ich einen 50ger, Gewicht 300 gr.verhaftet!
Wetter Bewölkt 14 Grad, kein Wind
Wasser etwas grün 50 cm Sichttiefe.
Sandboden
Laufbleimontage 30gr. Jenzi Wurmhaken Gr. 2
Köder Tauwurm, mit Aalkiller am Ende des Wurmes betupft .
Gewässer, Axtbach 5-6 Meter breit
Der Kollege hatte einen Döbel und einen Barsch auf Tauwurm.
Die bissen aber noch im Hellen!!!


----------



## JanS (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Sylverpasi

ca.. alle anderen aale aus dem gewässer sind auch schick ... naja nen parsiten befall konnte ich nicht feststellen und geschmeckt hat er auch (bratpfanne) ... naja der nächste wird wieder dicker  ... weißfissch sollte eigentlich genug drin sein siehe die brassen als beifang 

mfg
Jan


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 20.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag bedeckt 14°C/ Nachts klar 7°C und ein wenig windig
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 10°C, ca. 50 cm Angeltiefe
Wo: Fließgewässer
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 22:00 - 02:00
Beißzeit: 22:00 - 22:30, 23:30 - 01:30 
Fisch: 3 Aale (2 released der andere genau 70 cm!) 3 Brasche (alle Einheitsmaß 20 cm, released) und 1 Aalquappe (ca 15 cm, released)
Sonstiges: Hatte wieder richtig viele Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Ich vermute, dass viele kleine Schleicher dabei waren, die den Wurm nicht schlucken konnten. 

Allen anderen erfolgreichen ein dickes PETRI!!!#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 26.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage und Grundangeln / Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag bedeckt 14°C/ Nachts bedeckt 10°C und windig
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 11°C, ca. 50 -  120 cm Angeltiefe
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kleiner Trentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 20:00 - 02:00
Beißzeit: 22:30, 24:00 - 01:30
Fisch: 1 Aal 50 cm released 
Sonstiges: War eine super Angelnacht. Henne war auch wieder mit am Start.

Hier mal 2 Foto´s vom See.


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hier steht der Henne (Hendrik), unser Jugendwart, ganz entspannt am See und angelt!  #r


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Und meinereiner mit Zielwasser  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Und der einzige Aal des Abends. Wir hatten zwar noch einige gute Bisse, aber es war wohl ein wenig zu kalt für die Jungs #c  :e


----------



## detlefb (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ja moin,

und nen update:

Datum: 28.05.2004 ganz wenig Wind aus West
Angelmethode: Grund / Tagangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag heiter bis wolkig 15-18°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 10-12°C, ca. 2m- 3m tief
Wo: Elbe nahe Geesthacht ablaufend Wasser
Untergrund: sandig
Wann: 15:00 - 18:00
Beißzeit: 15:39  war ca. 2 Std nach Hochwasser
Fisch: Breitkopf Aal 59cm Dick und Fett
Fast hätte ich noch im Zander Thread berichten müssen, aber der Halbstarke mit 39,9 ist ist mir irgendwie aus der Hand geflutscht


----------



## Agalatze (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

na das lässt doch hoffen würde ich sagen !!!
gruß agalatze


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 28.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage und Grundangeln / Nachtangeln / Vereinsangeln
Köder: Tauwurm und Wattwurm
Wetter: Tag klar 19°C/ Nachts klar 11°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 13°C, ca. 50 - 120 cm Angeltiefe
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Großer Trentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 20:00 - 01:00
Beißzeit: Bei mir gar nichts, aber bei den Vereinskollegen ging es um 23 Uhr los.
Fisch: Ich nix. Von 12 Anglern haben 3 gefangen. Insgesamt 5 Aale zischen 50 cm und 60 cm. 3 Raubaale und 2 Spitzkopfaale. Alle Aale wurden auf Wattwurm gefangen!
Sonstiges: Mega viele Blutsauger. Man haben die uns zerpflückt:e:e:e!

Gruss Dennis


----------



## Paule (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Endlich kann ich auch mal was erzählen 

Datum 29.05.04
Zeit: 12.30-15.30
Angelmethode: Grundblei/Pose
Wetter: heiiiß 22°C, klar, leichter wind
Tiede: ablaufend
Gewässer: Weser/Bremen
Köder: Tauwurm
Beißzeit: ca. 14 uhr (aal)
Fische: Spitzkopfaal 63 cm (Randvoll mit Wollhandkrabben und kleinen Muscheln), Güster (bah)


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 29.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln / Vereinsangeln Jugend
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag warm 20°C/ Nachts klar 13°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 13°C, ca. 50 - 120 cm Angeltiefe
Wo: Vereinsgewässer KleinerTrentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 20:00 - 00:00
Beißzeit: 22:00, ab 23:00 dann wieder bis 00:00.
Fisch: Bei mir gar nichts. 8 Jugendliche und 3 Aale. Alle maßig zwischen 47 und 53 cm. 
Sonstiges: Ich bin dann noch bis 01:00 Uhr geblieben, aber das war auch wieder nichts. Hatte noch 2 Bisse, aber sonst gar nichts. Zur Zeit scheinen die Jungs vollgefressen mit Laich zu sein. Die Aale spielen mit dem Wurm. Kurzes Zuppen und dann weg! Schon wieder diese bes....... Blutsauger! Wieder zerstochen worden :e:e:e!


----------



## tanner (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 30.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Grundangeln/Nachtangeln
Angler: 3
Köder: 2xTauwurm, 4xRotfederfetzen
Wetter: Tag warm 23°C/ Nachts leicht trüb 13°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 16°C, ca. 50 - 200 cm Angeltiefe
Wo: DAV Gewässer-Sachsen-Anhalt
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 20:00 - 01:45
Beißzeit: 22:45, 00:08
Fisch: 2 Bisse auf Fetzen bei den anderen beiden-schön schnur genommen-pose aufgetaucht-1min verharrt-wieder losgezogen-er hat angehauen-ist unterwegs abgegangen, beim anderen Biss ist der Haken gebrochen, sonst nichts


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 2. Juni 
Gewässer: Saalearm im Stadtgebiet von Halle
Methode: 2 Grundruten mit Wurm-Made-Kombi (+ Krabbenöl als Lockstoff)
Wetter: bedeckt, 14 Grad
Angelzeit: 22:30 bis 24 Uhr 
Fang: 73er Breitkopfaal und noch zwei Bisse "verpatzt"


----------



## arno (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin!
Gewässer: Axtbach
0,00Uhr ,40ger Aal.
Ist mir doch glatt wieder ins Wasser gefallen!
Montage : Laufblei 30gr. Jenzi Wurmhaken Gr.2 
Zweite Rute mit Pose,keinen Biss gehabt!
Mit der Grundrute haufen zuppel, aber kein richtiger Biss außer den 40ger
Luft ca.13 Grad
Wasser, ich sag mal nicht kalt!
Kein Wind, viel Wolken, vorher Gewitter gewesen.


----------



## Florianangler (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 31.05.2004
 Angelmethode: Spinnangel Mepps Agila Grösse 3 in rot
 Wetter: Heiter bis wolkig, kaum Wind
 Wasser/Tiefe: ca. 2m
 Wo: Stausee in Seebach (Vereinsgewässer)
 Untergrund: schlammig
 Beißzeit: 14:30
 Fisch: 1 Aal, 78cm 1,0 Kg
 Sonstiges: hat mich echt gewundert, mein erster Aal auf Spinner!!!


----------



## CrakkerJack (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin,


hier kann ich jetzt auch mal endlich meinen ersten Beitrag schreiben.#v 

Datum : 31.05.04
Angelmethode : Grundfischen mit einer 15g Laufbleimontage
Wetter : tagsüber bis 24 Grad, abends noch ca.15 Grad
Wassertiefe : ca. 1,20m
Ort : Wülfeler Dettmarscher Teich (Vereinsgewässer)
Untergrund : schlammig
Köder : Tauwurm
Beißzeit : ca. 22.00h-0.30h
Ergebnis von mir und nem Kumpel : 15 Aale, davon 6 maßige ( 44-61cm ),
der Rest wieder realesed.

Hat echt Bock gemacht.


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## aalhunter (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 30.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage 
Angler: 2
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag warm 23°C/  trüb 13°C 
Wasser/Tiefe:13°C trüb,1 meter tief
Wo: see
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 19:45 - 1:00
Beißzeit: 22:30 bis 23:15
Fisch: 3 aale ,2 schnürsenkel gingen wieder rein 1 ca 60cm
alle bisse in kurzer seit nur bei mir danach nichts mehr #h  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na endlich kommen die Aalberichte!!! Das freut mich. Ich dachte schon, dass ich der einzige Aalfänger bin :q.

@Florianangler! Das ist ja ein Hammer. Das hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen, gelesen oder gehört, dass Aale ab und zu mal auf Spinner beissen. Herzlichstes PETRI zum Hammerbeifang und dann noch so ein großer! #r#r#r


----------



## Paule (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

das wundert mich auch mal..habe ich noch nie gehört!


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich hatte mal einen Raubaal beim Hechtangeln. Ging in den Seerosen auf ein 12 cm Rotauge. Hat den Drilling voll inhaliert. Einer im Unterkiefer, einer durchs Auge und einer durch den Oberkiefer!!! Das war vor 4 Jahren beim Vereinsangeln. Hätte das keiner gesehen, dann würd mir das keiner glauben. *g* Der Aal hatte 76 cm.


----------



## Paule (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

naja, aber das ist immernoch ein naturköder gewesen. das hat dann ja eher was mit der größe zu tun, aber das ein aal auf kunstköder ohne lockstoff (ich gehe mal davon aus) beißt ist wohl äußerst selten


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Das ist richtig! Das passiert bestimmt nicht oft. Jaja die Fische sind schon merkwürdig! Wenn sogar mal Karpfen auf Kunstköder gehen, dann muss auch mal ein Aal auf was äußergewöhliches beissen.


----------



## Veit (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War vorhin mit Dorschi wieder an dem Saalearm, wo ich in der letzten Nacht auch schon war.
Schon nach wenigen Minuten fing ich einen 61er Aal und Dorschi konnte wenig später noch mit einen 56er nachlegen.


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Auch diesmal fing ich wieder nen 61er Aal. Er war fetter als der vom Vorabend. Geangelt habe ich unterhalb eines Saale-Wehrs.


----------



## froggy31 (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo,
waren Donnerstag nacht unterwegs und konnte statt Zander "nur" Aale verhaften :


Datum : 3.06.04
Methode : Grundangeln/Laufblei
Köder : Maden (m. Lockstoff)
Gewässerart : Fließgewässer (Rhein b. Bonn)
Wetter : tagsüber leicht bewölkt /sonnig 20 grad, nachts klar bisbewölkt
            ca. 12 Grad
Wassertiefe : ca. 1,00- 1,20 m, leicht trüb
Untergrund : sandig
Beißzeit : 22.30 bis 2.30 Uhr
Fische : insgesamt 7 Aale zu zweit (ich selber 4) und jeweils 1 Barbe und Brasse
Auffällig fand ich, das die Beißzeit sich über 4 Std. zog. Vielleicht lag es am Lockstoff.


----------



## froggy31 (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nachtrag : die Größe der Aale schwankte zwischen 40- 55 cm. die meisten durften wieder schwimmen.

gruß froggy


----------



## arno (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin!
Gestern.
Aal 58 cm.
Wetter bewölkt und auch Regen.
Bis um 23.ooUhr.
Tangleboom-Montage mit 60gr. 
Köder geschnetzelter Tauwurm mit Honigmade und einen Tupfer Aalkiller.
Luft ca. 14 Grad
Wasser weis nicht.


----------



## Josi28 (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Halli Hallo!!!

Gestern abend zwischen 21.30 Uhr und 22.30 Uhr Elbe Hamburg einen 65cm Aal und noch einen 45er. Die anderen waren leider zu klein. Köder Tauwurm.Montage: Casting Boom mit Blei.
Haben auch noch viele bisse gehabt. Zwei habe ich versäbelt  .


Mfg.Josi28


----------



## Bolle (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
Pfingstsonntag zu Pfingstmontag....kleiner Prüßniksee bei Joachimstal...zwischen 23.00 und 02.00 Uhr mit zwei Mann 6 schöne Breitkopf-Aale (jeder 3 Stück) von 58 - 69 cm alle auf Köfi mit der Posenmontage. Wetter war sehr milde, bedeckt und leichter Wind. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. #:


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na sauber! Schöne Aale! Würde auch gerne mal wieder los! Geht zur Zeit noch nicht, denn mein 2. Baby ist noch nicht da! Petri euch allen!!!! Gruss Dennis


----------



## detlefb (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ja Moin,

und wieder nen Update:


Datum: 06.06.2004  Wind aus West 3-4
Angelmethode: Grund / Tagangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: wolkig 15-18°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 12-14°C, ca. 2m- 3m tief
Wo: Elbe nahe Geesthacht auflaufend Wasser
Untergrund: sandig
Wann: 15:00 - 18:00
Beißzeit: 16:50 / 17:45  Fisch 1 war ca. 0,5 Std nach Niedrigwasser!!
Fisch: 1.) Breitkopf Aal 70cm 800gr
Fisch: 2.) Breitkopf Aal 60cm 600gr
Die Pic sind wenig spektakulär vom Geschirrspüler


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Schöne Aale! R.E.S.P.E.C.T. #6


----------



## Paule (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Jo, das wars ich gehe jetzt auch los ^^


----------



## Bonifaz (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Coole Aale Detlefb. war am samstag in Altengamme, da hat mein Kumpel aber nur 2 Strippen gefangen und ich 1 kleinen Zander.
Angelst du gegenüber von Geesthacht, so im raum schwinde ? oder hast du ne Geesthachtkarte ?


----------



## Paule (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Bin zurück...

Datum 07.06.04
Zweit 16.00.20.15
Wetter: Sonnig, dann schwül und kurz vorm Gewitter
Gewässer: Weser
Untergrund: Sandig
Angelmethode: Grundmontage, 50 G
Köder: Rotwurm/Tauwurm
Fische: 2 kleinere Aale, released sonst noch 2 abgegangen und mehrere Bisse, vor allem gegen Ende


----------



## spinnracer (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 28.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage (Laufpose 7 gr) vor der Steinschüttung 3m tief
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Regen 13°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe da auflaufendes Hochwasser mit viel Ästen und sonstigem Müll
Wo: Altrhein
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 17:30 - 00:45
Beißzeit: 21:00/ 22:30
Fisch: leider nur zwei zaghafte Bisse


----------



## detlefb (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Bonifaz,

nee Hamburger Seite, sprich Ost-Krauler Bogen "Vereinsstück".
Für mich die Sahneschnitte.Das Stück gegenüber ist auch nicht zu verachten.
Was ich so übern Fluß sehen konnte, hieven die dortigen Angler auch einiges auf die Buhnen .
Irgendwie war ich bis jetzt zu faul... das anschließende Stück gehört zu "Früh-Auf" und dann kommt Altengamme.... dann könnte ich die Elbe fast bis Geesthacht beangeln,ich mag dieses stück Fluß Träummmmmm

Aber Altengamme ist doch nur nen paar Meter Stromauf, da muß doch auch was gehen außer Schnürsenkel.

Ich angel häufig  in Strömungs Richtung vom Buhnenkopf aus.
Meistens ist es díe Rute die an der Strömungskante liegt, die den Fisch bringt. Anti-Tangleröhrchen mit 30-40gr Blei, 4-6er Wurmhaken, halben Tauwurm und weitttt raus damit. 
War schon nett den 70er gegen das auflaufende Wasser rein zu holen 

Edit.... mag zwar ein bißchen spinnert klingen, aber jede Buhne hat so ihre Eigenart. Da ich mit drei Ruten angeln darf, "suche"  ich auch viel rechts und links der Buhne. Sonntag z.B. erst gegen den Wind, mit der Strömung . Da hatte ich nicht mal nen Biss. Beim Wechsel der Tide dann mit der Strömung und  Wind und es rappelte
Leider war dann Heimat angesagt........ Edit


----------



## tanner (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo,
war gestern unterwegs, 2 Mann, wobei nur Ich gefangen habe #: 


Datum : 07.06.04
Methode : Posenangeln/Grund
Köder : Plötze, Rotfeder, Wurm
Gewässerart : Schachtteich(Bothe)-DAV-Sachsen Anhalt
Wetter : tagsüber leicht bewölkt /sonnig 26 grad, nachts klar 
ca. 14 Grad
Wassertiefe : ca. 2,00- 2,50 m, trüb
Untergrund : schlammig
Beißzeit : 23.30 Uhr- Hecht
             00.30 Uhr- 01.00 Uhr Aal
Fische : Hecht 59cm auf 6cm Plötze
            Aal    67cm auf 13cm Rotfeder

Nur ein Wurmbiss(eine Rute) um 22.30 Uhr. Insgesamt 3 Fischbisse zwischen 00.30 Uhr und 01.00 Uhr.Konnten bloß einen landen, da bei mir zeitgleich gebissen (dachte erst Schnurschwimmer vom Biss). Mein Freund wirft immer eine Rotfeder an die selbe Stelle-dort immer wieder  Biss,welcher nicht nicht verwandelt wreden kann. Lässt los oder nur zerkaut-warten teils 15 min.
.
__________________
verzweifeln ja, aufgeben nie


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Sauber Tanner #6! Klasse Fische! Wir hatten vor einigen Wochen eine Diskussion, dass Hechte nicht in der Nacht beissen. Ich z.B. wusste, dass sie dieses doch tun, denn ich hatte auch schon 2 beim Nachtangeln erwischt. Du hast auch bewiesen, dass es doch möglich ist. #r Gruss Dennis


----------



## Paule (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Schöner Aal!


----------



## Bonifaz (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

detlefb

Ja krauler Bogen sagt mir was. und genau das teilstück darf ich nicht beangeln. : entweder weiter Stromauf (altengamme) oder stromab (ab zollenspiek). Aber bei beiden Stellen bisher (dies jahr) nur Schnürsenkel. Meine montage ist ähnlich. auch Strömungskante aber mit Vollem Wurm, möglichts noch 2 Tauwürmer (nach der devise: grosser köder-grosser Fisch !


----------



## detlefb (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Bonifaz,

vielleicht ist es das, weniger ist mehr.   Mit den dicken Taumetten im Ganzen war ich nicht so "erfolgreich". Ich knips die mit Daumennagel, auf Hälfte durch und einfach rauf auf den Haken. Grad so wie es passt...ohne Ködernadel, so kreuz und quer .... ist das der Trick?????


----------



## Bonifaz (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Detlefb

Kann schon sein dass das der trick ist. Aber ich glaube auch, dass ich nicht so weit rauswerfe wie es geht. angle mehr an der strömungskante hinter einer Buhne. Vielleicht pfeffer ich das teil auch mal in die Mitte der Elbe. mir ist allerdings ein Rätsel, wie bei dir ein 40 g blei am Grund hält ??


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Gestern Abend, an unserem Vereinsbach Rezat:
Beginn Beisszeit auf Aale (vorher 3 Barsche mit 15 cm) 9:30 bis 10:00 Uhr 4 Aale, 3 auf der oberhalb der Strömung liegenden Rute, 1 auf die fließmäßig abwärts gelegten Rute.
Flaute von 10:00 bis 10:30 Uhr. Dann 7 Aale auf der flussabwärs gelegenen Rute (Sportex Carat Spin 3 mit Daiwa SS II 3500 mit 15er Spiderwire-Stealth)  :z und dazwischen 2 Bisse auf der Rute oberhalb. :m Ich habe dann um 23:30 Uhr das Fischen beendet, musste ja noch schlachten  
Ergebnis: 13 Aale, davon 5 Stück von 70-80cm, der kleinste 55 cm :l 
Foto kommt morgen!


----------



## Hoad (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

#r #r #r das ist ja mal ne nette aalstrecke, da lohnt es sich die räuchertonne anzuschmeissen #6 :m #v


----------



## detlefb (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Bonifaz,

das ist eine der Besonderheiten der Buhnen an denen ich angle. 
An den ersten beiden Strom KM 596 bleibt das Blei (40gr)liegen, egal wie weit ich raus werfe. Am KM 595 geht selbst 80gr bei kurzer Distanz auf Reise.
Diese Stelle ist eine Biegung. Ich müsste das mal mit Boot und Echolot abfahren....sicher sind enorme Unterschiede im Bodenverlauf zusehen.
Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe (Urlaub ende Juli) werde ich darüber nachdenken


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ja hallo! Das ist mal endlich ne gute Strecke!!! Super! Ich war gestern auch los. Ergebnis 5 Aale, 2 Barsche und 1 Aalquappe. Bericht kommt heute Abend. Muss noch schlachten!


----------



## Paule (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Was macht ihr denn da? Respekt :O


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Mein Dad hat vor zwei Wochen auch nen Aal erwischt - 84cm.
Als Köder verwendete er ein fast handlanges Rotauge.
Fast unvorstellbar!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 10.06.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag Gewitter 19°C/ Nachts klar 14°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe 14°C, ca. 60 cm
Wo: Fließgewässer
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 20:00 - 03:00
Beißzeit: 20:15 - 03:00 (Aal ging um 23:00 Uhr los)
Fisch: 5 Aale (75 cm, 66 cm, 66 cm, 59 cm, 45 cm released), 2 Barsche 20 cm beide released, 1 Aalquappe 25 cm leider zu tief geschluckt, konnte nicht mehr released werden.
Sonstiges: Bein Einholen wurde 2 Mal mein Wurm von einem ca. 40iger Hecht attakiert! Die ganze Nacht hatte ich Bisse. Das hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht. Bisse waren so in ca. 30 min. Abständen. War aber HAMMERGEIL die Nacht. Fotos kommen die nächsten Tage!

Gruss Dennis


----------



## detlefb (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hey Sylverpasi,

Glückwunsch, das ist doch eine super Ausbeute #6  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Danke! Ich habe bei den Aalen die Leber rausgeschnitten und werde heute Nacht noch einmal einen Ansitz wagen. Mal sehen, ob die Aale auch auf Aalleber stehen. Ich berichte dann morgen wieder!!! Gruss Dennis


----------



## detlefb (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Das wird was mit Leber.... mit Brassenleber hatten wir letzes Jahr einiges....
warum nicht auch mit Aal......
Viel ERfolg  ich freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht :z


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 11.06.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm, Aalleber
Wetter: Tag bedeckt 19°C/ Nachts wolckig bisklar 14°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 14°C, ca. 60 cm
Wo: Fließgewässer
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 20:00 - 01:15
Beißzeit: 20:30 - 00:00 
Fisch: 1 Aal ca. 45 cm released, 1 Barsch 18 cm leider zu tief geschluckt, konnte nicht mehr released werden.
Sonstiges: Hatte nebenbei noch ein bisschen mit Jig und Spinner geangelt. Hatte eine Attacke auf Jig. Schöner Schwall, aber das wars dann auch. Wieder viele Ratten am Wasser und eine Bisamratte.

P.s.: Auf Aalleber lief gar nichts. Wird aber nicht am Köder gelegen haben. Der Aal war einfach nicht da.


----------



## detlefb (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nur eben ganz kurz,

Datum: 12.06.2004
Angelmethode: Wurm auf Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Nacht 16°C/ Nachts klar 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 14°C, ca. ????..tief
Wo: Elbe Freihafen Kirchenpauerkai Wasser auflaufend 
Untergrund: sandig
Beißzeit: 0:15
Fisch: 1 Aal 60 cm
Pic morgen..........


----------



## Edte (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 12.06.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/ Grundmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm, Köderfisch
Wetter: Tag Heiter 21°C/ Nachts klar 15°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 14°C, ca. 80cm - 100 cm
Wo: Torfloch an der Oberwarnow
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 21:45 - 03:00
Beißzeit: 22:50 - 2:30
Fisch: 2 Aale , ein spitzkopf (58cm ca 500 g) und ein breitkopf ( 60 cm ca 800 g) ,der breitkopf war doppel so dick wie der spitz
Beide haben auf Tauwurm gebissen, einer auf grund und einer auf pose.
Hatte noch einige gute bisse aber die konnten leider nicht verwertet werden.

Gruß Edte


----------



## Case (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hab grad 'ne SMS erhalten.
Ein Angelkumpel von mir hat einen Aal mit 5 Pfund und 4 mit je 2 Pfund gefangen. Hat scheinbar alle zurückgesetzt. Der ist normal Glaubwürdig. Vielleicht krieg ich die Bilder.

Total Balla...
Case


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hier mal ein Foto von meinen 13 am Dienstag Abend;


----------



## Paule (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Man man man, da kann man nur neidisch werden, was ihr für Aale fangt!


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Alter Schwede! Fast für Klopper! Da sind meine 70iger noch klein gegen. Dickes PETRI von mir. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Borgon (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@Ossipeter:Sach mal haste ´ne Reuse jeplündert oder wat?    Soviel hab ich ja in Deutschland noch nie an einem Abend gefangen,tolle Aalgegend habt ihr wohl da #r


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na ich glaub nicht, dass er ne Reuse geplündert hat. *g* Mein bester Aaltag waren 28 davon hab ich 19 mitnehmen können, da der Rest zu klein war. Das war vor 5 Jahren am Dieksee. Sehr bekannt für seine guten Aale. Jetzt ist das aber nicht mehr so gut. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Paule (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

19 Mitgenommen ? Warum ist das jetzt wohl nciht mehr so gut?

Im Ernst: ich glaube große Fänge sind in Seen einfacher zu erzielen, in Hinsicht auf Quantität und Qualität. Vor allem Seen ohne Zu-Abfluss, da werden Aale reingesetzt und wachsen und wachsen aber wandern nie ab. Kein Wunder, dass da alles voller Klopper ist.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Der Dieksee ist einfach überfischt. Sei es Kormoran oder der Fischer selbst. Deshalb ist es nicht mehr so gut. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Interesierter (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ all

Gibts eigentlich bei euch allen die soviele Aale fangen keine Fangbegrenzungen?


----------



## anguilla (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



> Gibts eigentlich bei euch allen die soviele Aale fangen keine Fangbegrenzungen?



..das würde mich auch interessieren!

und selbst wenn es keine gäbe, finde ich es - gelinde gesagt - sehr bedauerlich, wenn Angler so viele Aale an einem Tag mitnehmen! 
Wir diskutieren im AB ständig über Verantwortungsbewußtsein gegenüber den Fischbeständen usw. und dann muss man solche Bilder sehen...:r

Zudem wissen wir doch alle, wie die Bestandsentwicklung beim Aal ist.
Wenn man dann Eimerweise Aal nach Hause schleppt und sich wundert, warum die Fänge nachlassen, sollte man sich doch lieber an die eigene Nase fassen! 

Sorry, aber da musste mal raus!


----------



## xonnel (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Das ist jetzt kein Angriff gegen Dich Anguila, aber ehrlich gesagt geht mir dieses Geschrei von manchen hier im Board, wenn jmd. mal mehr Fisch fängt als normal üblich ist und diesen auch mitnimmt, ganz gewaltig auf den Sender. 

Gerade beim Aal sieht es doch so aus, dass man öfter Schneider bleibt, dafür dann aber mal ab und zu gut oder sehr gut fängt.

Wenn Sylverpasi seine 19 mitgenommenen Aale nun an 7 Abenden verteilt gefangen hätte, würde keiner was sagen.

Ausserdem reden wir hier von einem See, also von künstlichem Besatz, der entweder gefangen, gefressen oder irgendwann eines natürlichen Todes stirbt, aber auf keinen Fall zur Erhaltung seiner Art beitragen wird.


----------



## Paule (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wenn der See geschlossen ist, dann stimme ich voll und ganz zu, denn ein Aal, der sich sowieso nicht fortpflanzen kann, kann entnommen werden. Auch das man oft Schneider ist und manchmal Massenhaft fängt stimmt. Aber darum muss man doch nicht 2 Räuchertonnen voll Aale mitnehmen. Außerdem hat das einen ganz anderen Charakter, wenn man mehrmals einen Aal mitnimmt, als wenn man an einem Abend viele entnimmt. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi @ll. Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt. Das ist schon einige Jahre her und so ein Fangtag hatte ich 2 Mal! Fangbegrenzung bei uns hier gibt es keine für Aal. Xonnel muss ich Recht geben, wenn man viele Aale über mehrere Angeltag entnimmt, sagt keiner was. Aber wenn Leute auf Pilkkuttern pro Mann 30 Dorsche entnehmen ist das aber ok oder was? Dabei ist der Dorschbestand auch im Ar...! Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema. Fakt ist, dass man bei mir in der Umgebung so viele Aale entnehmen kann, wie man will. Wenn ich die Berichte lese, dass einer 60 oder 70 Hornhechte fängt, sag ich auch nichts. Jeder hat mal seinen Glückstag. Klar akzeptiere ich eure Meinungen auch, aber ich glaube nicht, dass einer von euch 3 oder 4 Aale mitnimmt, wenn er 20 maßige gefangen hat und den Rest wieder zurücksetzt! Das kann mir keiner erzählen. Wenn ich ein Schw... gewesen wäre, hatte ich alle mitgenommen, aber ich habe NUR die maßigen mitgenommen! Das müsst ihr auch mal berücksichtigen. Maß bei uns für Aal ist 50 cm.


----------



## arno (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin!
Silverpasi und Ossipeter, da habt Ihr ja richtig zugelangt!!!
Gratulation!!!

Shogun Z, Handlanges Rotauge?!?
Da warst Du wohl auf Hecht oder Zander aus?!?
Oder wolltest Du damit wirklich einen Aal fangen???

Und hört auf hier rumzu Nörgeln , weil einer mal richtig klasse Glück hatte!!!

Das die Aale am Aussterben sind , liegt ja wohl nicht an die paar Aale, die die Angler fangen!!!
Dazu brauch es doch wohl keiner Erkärung mehr!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Solche Tage mit Zehn aufwärts gibt es alle 3-4 Jahre und bei ca. 20 Aalen im Jahr glaub ich nicht, dass das mehr Schaden anrichtet als die Mühlen mit ihren Turbinen unterhalb!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hey ihr Aalmörder, 
nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an mir, ich hab bei 23 Ansitzen keinen einzigen gefangen, dass nenn ich verantwortungsbewusst :q


----------



## arno (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Franz, angle doch mal im Bach , Fluß oder See!
Da sind mehr Aale drinn als in deiner Badewanne!!!
Als Köder empfehle ich mal Taui oder Köderfisch und nicht immer ne Pulle Bier!
Desweiteren solltest Du warmes Wetter abwarten und nicht schon im April, hoch in den Bergen angeln!!!
Aber recht hast Du, wenn Du sagst damit schohnt man den Aalbestand!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Arno, 
naja.. ich hab mir immer vorgeredet, ach die laufen einfach noch nicht... 
Letzte Woche kam ne Pn von Schaeffer_Matze : 


			
				Pn von Matze schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst das heind was auf Aal gehen könnt??? Ich wollt gestern auch gehn aber des hat nimma aufghört zum pissen und dann bin i einpennt vorm fernseher!!



selbstlos wie ich bin : 


> Ja heute ist gut auf Aal,
> setz dich entweder an die Holzbrücke, oder unterhalb vom Wasserfall, da müsste normal was gehen,
> Petri Heil



Matze setzte sich unterhalb des Wasserfalls und hatte einmal 75cm und einmal 96cm... sowas ist wirklich nur schwer zu verkraften...


----------



## arno (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

HEHEHE, Franz, Du bist ja richtig selbstlos!!!


----------



## Mühle (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Guten Morgen, war gestern mit Arcanion los,

Datum: 14.06.2004
Angelmethode: Wurm auf Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: klar, warm, windstill 
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Wo: Rhein bei Bonn
Untergrund: sandig/steinig
Beißzeit: 23:30
Fisch: Aal von einem Kilo (71cm), und viele kleine zurückgesetzt, Arcanion drei kleinere Mitnahmeaale

Gruß Mühle


----------



## MichaelB (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin,

in Hamburch gibt´s auch wieder Schlangen :z  guckt Ihr hier: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=30610

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Timo25 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi!

Datum: 15.06.2004
Angelmethode: Grund, Feeder.
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: leicht bewölkt, warm, windstill 
Wasser: trüb
Wo: Mosel (bei Trier)
Untergrund: schlammig/steinig
Beißzeit: 16:30, 18.30
Fisch: 2 Aale, 73cm und 53cm, noch mehrere Bisse, die ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte!

Bin super happy, sind meine ersten Aale seit Jahren!!! Habe übrigens den Lockstoff "Aal Killer" benutzt.


Liebe Grüße, Timo!


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Mein erster Aal überhaupt  #:

Datum: 12.06.2004
Angelmethode: Grund
Köder: fingerlanger Köfi
Wetter: Wolkenbruch/ Sturm - heiter ... immer abwechselnd
Wasser: etwas trübe
Wo: Bleilochtalsperre (Biggest Talsperre in good old Germany  #6)
Untergrund: schlammig/steinig
Beißzeit: 22.30
Fisch: 1 Aal, 60 cm ... recht gut genährt


----------



## Edte (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 16.06.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/ Grundmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm, Köderfisch
Wetter: Tag Heiter 19°C/ Nachts bewölkt 13°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 14°C, ca. 60cm - 100 cm
Wo: LAV - Teich
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 21:45 - 02:00
Beißzeit: 23:00 - 1:30
Fisch: 2 Aale , einer durfte wieder schwimmen gehen , der andere hatte 51cm (220g).


----------



## Edte (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Und wieder zwei für die räuchertonne................................... 


Datum: 17.06.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/ Grundmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag regen 18°C/ Nachts bewölkt 13°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 14°C, ca. 60cm - 100 cm
Wo: LAV - Teich
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 21:45 - 02:00
Beißzeit: 23:00 - 2:00
Fisch: 3 Aale einer zurück ins kalte nass , einer 54 cm (235g). 
und einer 60 cm (375g).


----------



## dede12m (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo zusammen !
Gute Idee , die Aalstatistik !
Ein Freund hat mich über Pfingsten an seinen Waldteich eingeladen . Ein Paradies
auf Erden. Ca.1500 qm,80cm tief,ca.10cm Schlammuntergrund .Letztes Jahr haben
wir dort ,wie anderswo Wollhandkrabben , Flußkrebse als "nervigen" Beifang gehabt.
Soweit ich weiß ,spricht das für eine gute Wasserqualität.

Datum: 29.05.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/Wurm kurz über Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 26°C/ Nachts klar 20°C/ 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 18°C, ca. 80 cm tief
Wo: Waldteich
Untergrund:  schlammig
Beißzeit: 21:45 - 02:00 !!
Fisch: 8 Aale (2 maßige ,beide ca.60cm,1dicker,1rel.dünner 6 released) 
Sonstiges: Bis ca. 21.00 nur Forellen gefangen , dann,wie abgesprochen kein 
einziger Biß. Ab 21.45 dann die Aale .
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Mühle (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nachtrag zum Freitag,
sie haben gebissen wie die Verrückten. Mitgenommen vier Aale, davon zwei zwischen 70 und 80 cm. Etliche gute bisse habe ich noch verklopft. Fotos liefere ich nach. War an meiner Stelle hier in Bonn und das Wetter war Nieselregen und schwül. Köder war Tauwurm.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Peter_Krasuski (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Konnte man Sonntag 2 Aale landen.Mit 60 und 57cm nicht die Grössten aber immerhin.
Heute gehe ich mit der Spinnrute raus!


----------



## xonnel (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 19/20.06.2004
Angelmethode: Pose auf Grund, sehr nah am Ufer 
Köder: Tauwurm und Dendrobena
Wetter: Tagsüber Schauer, bedeckt 16°C, Nachts ganz leicht bewölkt bis klar 7°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: Glasklar 15°C, 3,5m, sehr nah am Ufer
Wo: Hannover - Vereinsteich, ehemalige Kiesgrube
Untergrund: steinig, sandig
Wann: 20:00 - 05:00
Beißzeit: 23:00 - 3:30
Fisch: 5 herrlich fette Breitköpfe von 66 - 72 cm, keine Strippen o.ä.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

hi boardies 
also ich angle im main  zwischen freudenberg und wertheim und zur zeit ist das mit dn aalen gabz komisch! also beisen tun sie zur zeit immer erst frühestens um 21.30 uhr und bis spätestens um halb eins! und meistens beißen sie dann iummer nur ne knappe stunde wie die reinsten mampfmaschinen und dann ist auser kaulbarschen wieder gar nix los!! am samstag beispielsweise habe ich um um 21.38 meinen ersten aal gefangen und bis um 10.05 hatte uich dann vier stück und so plötzlich wie die bisse gekommen sind waren sie auch wieder weck! also ich weis noch früher da war das anders da habe ich überr den ganzen tag verteilt wirklich gute aale gefangen aber in letzter zeit hat sich unser gewässer sowieso irgendwie stark verändert was die fische an geht! so hatte ich z.b. letztes jahr beim wettfischen immer gut 10 kilo brassen und dieses jahr habe ich erst drei srtück gefangen! (aber dafür mehr rotaugen aber leider nur kleinere) ich denke wir haben einfach auch zu viele waller und andere raubfgische!
aber das mit den aalen finde ich am merkwürdigsten! 

HABT IHR AUCH SOLCHE ERFAHRUNGEN GEMACH? dann schreibt doch bitte kurz was dazu! 

keep on fishing


----------



## Arcanion (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle hier die -wie ich meine- sehenswerten Aale ein, die Muehle am letzten Freitag am Bonner Rhein gefangen hatte. Die beiden hatten zwischen 70 und 80 cm, aber Muehle wird dazu wohl noch mehr sagen koennen.

Ciao

Arca


----------



## Mühle (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Danke fürs Einstellen, Frank.

Wie schon gesagt waren die beiden zwischen 70 und 80 cm lang. Der größere dürfte wohl etwa ein Kilo gehabt haben und war ein Breitkopf, der jedoch auch auf Tauwurm gebissen hat. Zwei kleinere Aale von 50 bis 60 cm konnte ich am gleichen Abend noch verhaften und zwei Schnürsenkel durften wieder schwimmen. Es war der bislang beste Aalabend am Rhein in diesem Jahr für mich.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Edte (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Schöne Jungs .............Glückwunsch @Mühle.

Gruß Edte


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 02.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag bedeckt 20°C/ Nachts Regen 16°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt 15°C, ca. 100 cm
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Kleiner Trentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 21:30 - 02:15
Beißzeit: 23:30 - 02:00 
Fisch: 3 Aale ca. 45 cm, alle released
Sonstiges: NIX! War einfach nur schlecht!


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 26/27.06. / 03.07.2004
Angelmethode: Grundmontage
Köder: KöFi
Wetter: wechselhaft Regen/wolkig 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt, 3 m
Wo: Bleilochtalsperre
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: zwischen 22.00 - 4.00 Uhr

Fisch: 56 / 64 / 66 / 70er (extrem fett) Aal
Beifang: netter 70er Zander


----------



## bjaekel (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 04/05.07.04
Angelmethode: Knicklicktpose / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag bedeckt 18°C/ Nachts 13°C aber windstill
Wasser/Tiefe: klar / ca 10 Tiefe
Wo: Salzgitter-See
Wann: 19:30 - 17:00
Beißzeit: 02:00 - 03:15 
Fisch: 3 Aale ; einer von *68cm* und *550g* ausgenommen!
Sonstiges: im Mittelwasser in 6m Tiefe


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 07.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig und warm 23°C/ Nachts klar 18°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe; Wasser blüht 17°C, ca. 150 - 200 cm
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Großer Trentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 22:00 - 02:00
Beißzeit: 00:00, 00:30, 01:15 und 02:00 
Fisch: 2 Aale 55 und 50 cm
Sonstiges:4 Bisse, 2 konnte ich mal wieder nicht verwerten


----------



## tanner (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 07.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm,Köderfisch
Wetter: Tag sonnig und warm 24°C/ Nachts bedeckt,Schauer 18°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe; Wasser 17°C, ca. 100 - 300 cm
Wo: DAV Gewässer
Untergrund: Kies, Kraut
Wann: 22:00 - 02:00
Beißzeit: 00:15
Fisch: 1 Aal, 40cm auf Ukelei(10cm) komplett gefressen
Sonstiges: nichts


----------



## bjaekel (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 07/08.07.04
Angelmethode: Knicklicktpose / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tags sonnig bei ca 20°C/ Nachts Regen und Wind
Wasser/Tiefe: klar / 3 Meter 
Wo: Salzgitter-See
Wann: 20:30 - 05:30
Beißzeit:  ab 02:30 ein paar
Fisch: 1 Aal von *62cm *und *650g*
Sonstiges: wieder gaaanz vorsichtige Bisse


----------



## Mühle (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nachtrag:

Datum: 10./11.07.04
Angelmethode: Grundblei
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: klar und relativ kalt, windstill
Wasser: leicht angetrübt infolge Regenfälle
Wo: Rhein bei Bonn
Wann: 22 - 01:30 Uhr
Fisch: 1 Aal (etwa 60 cm)
Sonstiges: einziger Biss des Abends. Sonst absolut tote Hose

Gruß Mühle


----------



## totentanz (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Endlich darf ich hier auchmal was melden. Meine Ersten!

Datum: 12.07.04 / 13.07.04
Angelmethode: Grundmontage
Köder: Wurm
Wetter: wechselhaft Regen/wolkig 
Wasser/Tiefe: klar, 2 m
Wo: Main/Miltenberg
Untergrund: kiesig-steinig
Wann: zwischen 23.15 - 24.00 Uhr

Fisch: 52cm / 54cm Aal

I´am happy!


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Sauber, der nächste Aalspezi ist geboren! Die ersten sind die besten! Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr an meinen ersten erinnern, mmmhhhh! 
Gruss Dennis


----------



## DiddyMD (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 10.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Grundmontage / Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm/Rotwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 18°C/ Nachts klar 10°C und windig!!!
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe 12°C, ca. 60 cm - 150 cm Angeltiefe
Wo: Alte Elabe( Magdeburg)
Untergrund: schlammig/steinig
Wann: 18:00-06:00uhr
Beißzeit: 23uhr -  0:30  2uhr 3uhr 5:30 6uhr 6uhr30
Fisch: Grundmontage 6 Aale, davon zwei Posenmontage Rest Grund 
Sonstiges: Es war nett habe so 8gefangen  1habe ich weider reingetan(war zu klein) meine Aale waren alle so um die 60-75cm
#v


----------



## DiddyMD (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				DiddyMD schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 10.07.2004
> Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Grundmontage / Nachtangeln
> Köder: Tauwurm/Rotwurm
> Wetter: Tag sonnig 18°C/ Nachts klar 10°C und windig!!!
> ...


Und den Habe ich noch ein Wels 
gefangen von 55cm auf Pose(rotwurm) er ist natürlich wieder frei!


----------



## detlefb (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ja moin,
ich hatte es sschon fast aufgegeben...aber es gibt doch noch Aale in der Elbe #h 
und nen update:

Datum: 13.07.2004 heftiger Wind aus West
Angelmethode: Grund / Tagangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag heiter bis wolkig 13-14°C
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 12-14°C, ca. 2m- 3m tief
Wo: Elbe nahe Geesthacht ablaufend Wasser
Untergrund: sandig
Wann: 16:00 - 20:00
Beißzeit: 17:05 war ca. 1 Std nach Hochwasser
Fisch: Spitzkopf Aal 61cm Dick und Fett und ein richtiger !!!!Blankaal!!!!!

So wie es aussieht gibt es morgen Abend noch einen Ansitz :q  :q


----------



## Veit (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hab am vergangenen Abend zwischen 21 und kurz vor 24 Uhr an der Saale in Halle gefangen:
3 Aale von 70, 63 und 48 cm
eine Brasse von 62 cm
ein halbstarker Döbel (etwa 35 cm)
Alles auf Wurm.
Einen schönen Biss auf Köderfisch habe ich leider noch verpatzt und einen Aal durch Festsetzen verloren, außerdem noch ein paar Fehlbisse.
Musste dann wiegesagt kurz vor Mitternacht einpacken um einen Freund der zu Besuch kommt abzuholen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Sauber sauber sauber. Bei uns läuft zur Zeit nicht so viel auf Aal. Am Freitag gehts aber auch bei mir mal wieder los. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Tierfreund (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Will mich auch mal einklinken:  Fing verg. Woche Freitag 8 Aale in der Weser bei Bremen. Köder waren nat. Tauwurm und Dentrobena. Auf letzteren gehts besser. Größter war leider nur 58 cm die meisten zwischen 35 und 45 cm. 
Auf die Palme bringen mich die Aussagen von benachbarten Anglern, welche jeden Aal für nen guten Brataal halten. Das heißt, auch die Vierziger wandern in die Pfanne "...es kommt nicht auf die Größe sondern auf die Masse an." #q

Na ja - bald sind wir Asiaten und glauben auch noch an die Potenzförderung von Glasaalen und schaufeln uns diese halt bis es sie nicht mehr gibt in den Magen.


----------



## arno (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin!
Da gestern abend ein Sauwetter war, hab ich mich aufs nötigste beschränkt und nicht meine ganze Ausrüstung mitgeschleppt!
Zwei Ruten, Schirm, zwei Rutenhalter, einen Eimer mit Köder und Hakenlöser, Haken , Maßband usw.
Einen Eimer für den Fang und auch zum sitzen, da mit Deckel
Und natürlich den Kescher!
Tausend Bisse und einen untermaßigen Aal!
Einer fiehl noch am Ufer zurück ins Wasser, Pech!

Gewässer, Fluß, Ems.
Lufttemperatur um 15 Grad
Immer wieder Nieselregen oder etwas stärkere Schauer.
Um 22.00 Uhr begannen die Aale zu zupfen!
Gefangen um 23.30 Uhr.
25 cm
Ich glaub da waren Hechte oder auch schon Zander am Jagen!
Da muss ich mal mit der Spinnrute hin!
Achso ,Gundmontage mit Tangleboom 
Grund Steinig mit Sand.
Den kleinen hab ich natürlich auch wieder in Wasser gelassen!


----------



## barramundi77 (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

So nun hier mein erster dieses Jahr:

Datum: 15.07.2004
Angelmethode:Grundmontage / Nachtangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig, Nachts bedeckt 17 Grad
Wasser/Tiefe: trüb, ca 1,50 tief
Wo: Teich
Untergrund: schlammig/steinig
Wann: 20:00-01:00
Beißzeit: 22:00-00:30
Fisch: Grundmontage 1 Aal, 700gr, 70 cm
Sonstiges:Noch 2 Bisse auf Köfi gehabt aber nicht bekommen!


----------



## Veit (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hatte letzte Nacht in der Elbe / Magdeburg 5 Aale von ca. 40 cm, 52, 53, 55 und 61 cm auf Tauwurm den ich mit Top Secret - Aalkiller behandelt habe. Gebissen hat es vorallem zwischen 0 und 2 Uhr. Danach keine Aalbisse mehr aber noch ein Schuppenkarpfen von 79 cm und ein Döbel von etwa 45 cm.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 16.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm, Wattwurm und Köfi
Wetter: Tag sonnig 25°C/ Nachts 18°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe 17°C, ca. 100 cm
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Großer Trentsee
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 20:30 - 02:30
Beißzeit: 23:30 
Fisch: Peter nur einen Biß auf Watti, Hendrik einen Barsch 20 cm, ich eine Pötze 20 cm
Sonstiges: Leider nur einen Aalbiss sonst gar nichts mehr. Zur Zeit läuft bei uns absolut gar nichts.


----------



## totentanz (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 16.-17. 07.2004
Angelmethode: Grungmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig / Nachts sternenklar 
Wasser/Tiefe: klar, ca. 200 cm
Wo: Main/Miltenberg
Untergrund: steinig/kiesig
Wann: 22:45 - 01:00
Beißzeit: 00:30 
Fisch: 1 Aal 53 cm 
Hat kaum gebissen. Die wollten heute einfach nicht.


----------



## honeybee (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 16./17.07.2004
Angelmethode: Grundmontage/Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurrm
Wetter: Tag leicht bewölkt 21°C/ Nachts 14°C und klar
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 3,5-4,5m
Wo: Koberbachtalsperre/Sachsen
Untergrund: Kies/steinig
Wann: 20:00 - 01:00
Beißzeit: 23:30 
Fisch:Aal 54cm


----------



## totentanz (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 18./19.07.2004
Angelmethode: Grundmontage/Nachtangeln 
Köder: e Reschewömsche
Wetter: Tag sonnig 28°C/ Nachts 16°C und bedeckt
Wasser/Tiefe: klasklar ca. 1,80m
Wo: Main bei Miltenberg
Untergrund: Kies/steinig
Wann: 22:00 - 01:00
Beißzeit: 00:15 / 00:15  
Fisch:Aal 54cm/56cm

Zwei Bisse, zwei Fische, 1 Feuerwerk, sonst null Aktionen.


----------



## The_Duke (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nachtrag:
Datum:13./14..07.2004
Angelmethode: Grundmontage Tiroler Hölzl 100g, Nachtangeln 
Köder: Döbelschwanzstück
Wetter: Tag sonnig 26°C/ Abends gewittrig mit Schauern, ca.18°C
Wasser/Tiefe: leicht angetrübt, 19°C Wassertemp./ ca. 2,5m an Strömungskante
Wo: Hochrhein bei Rheinfelden
Untergrund: steinig
Wann: 17:30 - 1:00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 00:23
Fisch:Aal 83cm / 1430g


----------



## Veit (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nacht 19. zum 20. Juli
Gewässer: Elbe in Magdeburg
Fang: 8 Aale auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller-Lockstoff von Top Secret behandelt
Größen: einer untermaßig, einige von knapp über 50 cm und die größten 61, 62 und 65 cm


----------



## alexx (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal Frage an Veit und alle die in der Elbe (Magdeburg) angeln.

Könnt ihr mir bitte ein paar (oder eine) Stellen verraten, wo ihr Aale fangen?
Und mit welcher Methode?

Ich habe noch nie einen Aal gefangen möchte aber sehr gerne  #: 
Zur Zeit bin ich im Prüfungsstreß aber ab Donnerstag habe ich wieder Zeit.
Ich war schon ein paar mal an der Elbe gezielt auf Aal aber kein Erfolg gehabt. Entweder zu viele Steine am Grund (viele Hänger) oder die Strömung zu stark (90 Gr Blei reicht nicht) oder die Krabben klauen mir ständig den Köder.

Danke und Petri Heil.
Alexx


----------



## arno (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin!
18.7.04
22.00 Uhr
Warm und Schwül   
etwas windig, ich stand mitten im Gewitter ohne Schirm und Regenjacke!
2 Aale 48 cm 62 cm!
Laufblei und Tauwurm
Haken Jenzi Wurmhaken  Nr. 1
Fluß: Ems


----------



## Veit (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

20. zum 21. Juli
Gewässer: Saale in Halle an der Mündung eines Seitenarms
Fänge: 4 Aale von 47, 54, 60 und 63 cm und morgens noch ein 58er Karpfen (gezielt auf Frolic gefangen)
Köder: Wurm mit Aalkiller-Lockstoff


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

19 auf 20 Juli 
4 Aale: 
50cm, 75cm, 82cm, 100cm 

20. auf 21. Juli
1 Aal 76 cm 

Köder : Tauwürmer und Fischfetzen von Rotaugen.


----------



## arno (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin!
Franz, klasse, und dann gleich vier!!!
Ich geh jetzt auch Aale verhaften!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Arno, ich geh heute auch wieder... 

Zur Zeit hat man reele Chancen mal einen zu erwischen... 

Für morgen hat unser Gerätehändler eine Truppe zusammengestellt die an einem See als Aalspezialisten ihr Glück versuchen sollen.. und da bin ich nun auch dabei... 
Hab gar nicht so richtig Lust... zum einen weil ich gar nicht in stehenden Gewässern Angeln mag zum anderen weil ich mir schon denken kann was das für Spezialisten sind... da steh ich dann mit meiner Vorkriegsausrüstung wieder da wie der letzte Mensch.... Naja, aber wenigstens gibts Essen und Trinken umsonst, und da werd ich auf jeden Fall voll zuschlagen


----------



## Veit (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

21. zum 22. Juli
Gewässer: Elbe in Magdeburg
Fänge: 6 Aale (aber diesmal drei untermaßige, die anderen 50 bis 60 cm)
Köder: Wurm mit Top Secret-Aalkiller


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin Franz! Sauber! Hast Du ein Foto von dem Meteraal??? Hab noch keinen gesehen.
Gruss Dennis


----------



## Stefan6 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Schau mal unter:Eine denkwürdige Nacht nach,da ist nen Foto:m


----------



## Lahnfischer (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War gestern das erste Mal für dieses Jahr auf Aal an der Lahn, Angelzeit von 21.30 - 24.00, Ergebnis 5 Aale von 52-68 cm sowie 2 Waller von 25 und 60 cm.


----------



## Bausi (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Bei uns in der Leine herrscht Hochwasser, so war ich gezwungen unser Vereinsgewässer, den Baggersee aufzusuchen, auch ich bin von Seen kein großer Freund. Es war aber eine schöne und milde Nacht, gefangen hab ich leider nur zwei Schnürsenkel auf Tauwurm, die ich wieder zurückgesetzt habe...
Dafür gibt es an diesem Gewässer Eisvögel und denen bei ihren Tiefflügen zuzuschauen, war ein traumhaftes Erlebnis !
Alles in allem eine wunderschöne Nacht !!!


----------



## arno (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin!
Gestern einen Aal 58 cm.
Grundblei und Tauwurm !
Die Aale haben ganz komisch gebissen!
So als ob Dir ein Grasbüschel in die Schnur schwimmt!
Kein Ruckeln oder so .
Dann hatte sehr viel Hänger , 7 Mal!
Zwei sind wieder entwischt, natürlich war auch wieder nen richtig dicken Brummer dabei !
Mit Dick meine ich , die Rute war komplett gebogen und ich hab ihn aus ca. 2 Metern noch sehen können!
Luft war Schwül und ca. 22 Grad, bedeckter Himmel.
Ströhmung war mittelmäßig.
Fluß-Ems


----------



## The_Duke (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Tach auch!
Gestern nach der Spätschicht 22:10 Uhr ab zum Fischen auf Aal.
Gewässer: Hochrhein 
Wetter: Leicht windig, schwül, 23°C, Himmel tiefschwarz verhangen aber trocken, schwere Unwetterwarnungen für Kreis Lörrach , kamen aber erst mitten in der Nacht.
Köder: Tauwurm und Sardinenschwanz
Resultat: 14(!) Kaulbarsche (ich hätte  :v  können  #q ), 1 Aal mit 49cm auf Wurm und einen Biß auf Sardine, auch gehakt aber verloren (festgesetzt)

Naja...heute nächster Versuch!


----------



## Edte (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 24.07./25.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/ Grundmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm, Köderfisch
Wetter: Tag Heiter 26°C/ Nachts heiter 16°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt ca 17°C, ca. 60cm - 200 cm
Wo: Warnow / Nebenarm
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 19:00 - 02:30
Beißzeit: 01:00 - 2:30
Fisch:1 Hecht 55cm , 2 Aale , einer durfte wieder schwimmen gehen hatte 42cm , der andere hatte 55cm (400g).


----------



## arno (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin!
Zwei Aale 48 cm 55 cm!
Irgendwie glaub ich das es bei uns ein Übermaß an 48 cm Aale gibt!!!
Beißzeit ca. 23 Uhr.
Laufbleimontage und wie üblich Jenzi Wurmhaken Gr. 2.
Wolkenfrei und ca 15 bis 17 Grad Luft.
Mal wieder komisch: Nach den Fängen war absolut tote Hose angesag!
Ich hab zwar noch verbissen bis 4 Uhr ausgehart in der Hoffnung noch nen Karpfen oder einen Zander( Die Spinnrute lag griffbereit daneben) zu fangen, aber irgend jemand hate den Fischen erzählt das ich am Wasser bin und dann waren sie alle wech!
Gewässer- Ems


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nachtrag: 
Donnerstag 22. Juli 

1 Hecht(65cm) und ein paar Aale, der größte glaube ich 76, biss auf ein 7cm langes Rotauge


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nachtrag: 
Mittwoch 21. Juli 
Gewässer: Vils
Köder: fingerlange Barsche
Wetter: Sehr schwül, warm
Ausbeute:
3 Aale zwischen 76 und 78


----------



## arno (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Franz, klasse, warum sind bei Euch nur so dicke Brummer?!?


----------



## detlefb (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Franz, klasse, warum sind bei Euch nur so dicke Brummer?!?


weil Franz erst vor kurzen gelernt hat wie man Aale fängt :q  :q 

Klasse Franz, Fettes Petri, siehste macht doch Sinn den Fischen Zeit zum wachsen zu lassen


----------



## Veit (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hab letzte Nacht an der Elbe in Magdeburg 4 Aale gefangen. Zwei absolute Minis von etwas über 20 cm (geschätzt), die anderen 54 und 57 cm. 
An der Saale hier in Halle lief die Nächte zuvor nahezu garnichts. Selbst wenn wir mehrere Angler waren, wurde nie mehr als ein Schnürsenkel gefangen.


----------



## Edte (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 25.07./2.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/ Grundmontage / Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm, Köderfisch
Wetter: Tag Regen 22°C/ Nachts Regen 12°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt ca 17°C, ca. 60cm - 200 cm
Wo: Warnow / Nebenarm
Untergrund: schlammig
Wann: 19:00 - 03:00
Beißzeit: 01:00 - 2:45
Fisch: , 2 Aale , einer durfte wieder schwimmen gehen hatte so um die 30cm, der andere hatte 50cm (300g).
Es war weniger los als die nacht davor lag wohl am Wetter. Das man wieder mehr kleine Aale fängt stimmt mich positiv, das sagt mir das ich in ein paar jahren auch noch meine Aale fangen werde.
Achja mein Freund ist auch wieder gesprungen.:z 

Gruß Edte


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 23.07.
Angelmethode: Grundmontage; Nachtangeln 
Köder: Tauwurm, Rotwurm
Wetter: schwül warm 
Wasser/Tiefe: angetrübt ca 17°C, ca. 50cm
Wo: Oberlauf der Alster (SH)
Untergrund: schlammig, sandig, Wurzelwerk
Wann: 22:15 - 24:00
Beißzeit: -23:00 
Fisch: 1 Aal 63cm. hat direkt nachdem ich die Rute ausgelegt hatte unmittelbar am Ufer gebissen. Es folgten noch einige bisse von denen ich leider keinen verwandeln konnte.
MfG


----------



## Veit (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Vorhin an der Saale in Halle zwischen 21 und 24 Uhr nur zwei Bisse auf Wurm, aber beide verwertet. Beides Aale. Ein Pracht-Exemplar von 78 cm und stolzen 1,2 kg und ein 61er.


----------



## Bausi (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Guten Morgen allerseits (gähn), #u 

heute Nacht an der Leine bei Wunstorf, 1 Biss = verwandelt...
Ein Aal mit einer grandiosen Länge von 28 cm... #c 
Man gut, dass er den Haken ganz vorn hatte...


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 27.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage 
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig 23°C 
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe 20°C, 600 cm
Wo: Dieksee
Untergrund: sandig
Wann: 09:00 bis 21:00
Beißzeit: 16:00 
Fisch: 1 Aal 53 cm, 3 gute Barsche
Sonstiges: Ich habe nicht den ganzen Tag auf Aal geangelt. Ich war bis 15:45 mit dem Boot auf dem Dieksee und habe geblinkert, gewobbelt, gegufit und geköfit. Um 16:00 hatte ich die Posenmontage in einer Bucht kurz über Grund gestellt und dann war die Pose auch schon wech! Ein Bootsnachbar hatte einen 65iger Zander :e:e:e!


----------



## bjaekel (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo, ich bin auch ausm Mini-Angelurlaub zurück... 

Datum: 14.07 -bis- 18.07
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/ Grundmontage /
Köder: Tauwurm, Köderfisch, Schwanzstücke
Wetter: Tags Hitze °C/ Die nächte z.T etwas windig
Wasser/Tiefe: klar ca. 18°C, 7 Meter Tiefe
Wo: Salzgittersee
Untergrund: sandig
Wann: von Mittwoch bis Sonntag
Beißzeiten: meist ziemlich früh... ab 21:30 gings los
Fische: 13 Aale (12 schöne aber leider keiner über 60cm)
Beifänge: 5 Rotaugen à 30cm ; einen schönen Barsch von knapp 30cm und dazu jede Menge Brassen und Güstern 
Sonstiges: Hatte noch 3 Bisse auf Schwanzstück ... aber leider 3x ins Leere gehauen!


----------



## Veit (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Letzte Nacht 7 Aale in der Elbe/Magdeburg auf Tauwurm. Zwei Untermaßige, die anderen 50 bis 60 cm. Keine Wollhandkrabbenbisse, aber eine Güster hat auch schon gereicht.


----------



## honeybee (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 28.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage, auf Grund gelegt
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Klar 14°C (Nacht)
Wasser/Tiefe: sehr klar , 3m
Wo: Steinbruch Neumark/Sachsen
Untergrund: steinig
Wann: 19 bis 00:25Uhr
Beißzeit: 23:45 
Fisch: 1 Aal 51 cm (Breitkopf)

Ein Freund von uns, hatte noch einen Biß auf Köderfisch. Montage war auch Schwimmer. Beißzeit war ca. 22Uhr.Köderfisch war ein ca. 7cm großes Rotauge und auch kurz über dem Grund angeboten. Die Tiefe dort war auch so ca. 3-4m
Nach dem Anschlag dauerte es keine 20 Sekunden und die 30er Mono hat den Geist aufgegeben.
Nun rätseln wir was es war. Da in dem Steinbruch Sonntags und Monatgs immer Sporttaucher zu gange sind (wir haben dort Sonntags und Montags Angelverbot), wissen wir ungefähr was in dem Gewässer (3,6ha, Tiefste Stelle 38m) an Fischbestand vorhanden ist. Es befinden sich dort unter anderem Aale (nicht zu wenig) von über 1m drin und auch große Hechte. Die Aale können aus diesem Gewässer nicht abwandern. Doch die wirklichen "Ofenrohre" liegen ziemlich weit unten bei ca. 20-25m Wassertiefe. Man hat da keine Chance diese rauszubekommen, da überall Baumstümpfe, Äste etc. drin liegen. Die Taucher nennen uns auch immer die "heißen" Stellen und wir wissen zum Beispiel, das an der Stelle wo unser Freund saß, ein Hecht von über 1,20m sein unwesen treibt. Nun, es wird ein Rätsel bleiben.

Wünsch Euch noch alles liebe

Jana


----------



## tanner (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 28.07.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage, auf Grund gelegt
Köder: Tauwurm,Rotfeder
Wetter: Klar 10°C (Nacht)
Wasser/Tiefe: trüb 1-2m 
Wo: Elbe bei Schönebeck
Wann: 19 bis 01:15Uhr
Beißzeit: 20:30-00.00 Uhr 
Fisch: 3 Aal 35-50 cm auf Wurm, released
Sonstiges: 2 Rapfen, Grund-Köfi, 62 und 67 cm


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Honeybee. Ich dreh ab! Wenn ich solche Hotspots wüsste, würd ich alles versuchen um da ran zu kommen. Dürft ihr mir Booten auf den See? Also wenn mir ein Taucher erzählen würde, dass vor meinen Füßen Meteraale liegen..... BOAH *G*sabber* Da würde mich keiner wegbekommen :q!


----------



## honeybee (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo Sylverpasi

Leider darf man dort nicht mit einem Boot drauf. Das ist ja das Problem.#q 

Ausserdem hat man in diesem Gewässer eine sehr hohe Hänger Gefahr.
Heute probieren wir es wieder und wollen uns die Stelle mal etwas anfüttern mit "fischmus". Mal sehen ob das was hilft.

Lieber Gruß


----------



## Palerado (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Brandungsrute, 40er Sehne, Dickes  Blei und runter da.
Angeln wie Opi halt. Damit wirste son Burschen schon rausbekommen wenn er beißt.


----------



## BigBen (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 29.07.2004
Angelmethode: Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Klar 10°C (Nacht)
Wo: Ruhr Dahlhausen
Beißzeit: 2:00 Uhr 
Fisch: 1 Aal 74 cm 
Sonstiges: morgens noch 2 Döbel ( 4 und 2,5 Pfund ) auf Boilis erwischt


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Honeybee. Jo mit Brandungsruten würde man weiter rauskommen und mit der dickeren Schnur könnte man auch die Hänger lösen. Sieht zwar komisch aus, aber ich denke es wäre effektiv und ihr kommt an die Aale ran. Anfüttern solltet ihr auf jeden Fall. Ich habe mit Aalfütterungen sehr gute Erfahrungen. Ich habe 3 Tage Nieren- und Leberstücke angefüttet. Nach ca. 5-6 Tagen haben sich die Aale an der Futterstelle versammelt. Größen bis 83 cm kamen ans Tageslicht. Im Schnitt aber 60-65 cm. 
Info mich mal, wenn es geklappt hat. 
Lieben Gruss Dennis


----------



## Palerado (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich denke die Schnur ist vor allen Dingen von Nöten um den Fisch kompromisslos hochzupumpen.
Der darf keine Zeit haben ins Geäst zu kommen denn dann hilft auch die dickste Schnur nicht.

Einen dicken Tauwurm drauf und sofort anschlagen und dann richtig Gas geben.
Da muss dann natürlich das gesamte Gerät stimmen.


----------



## tanner (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 30.07.2004
Angelmethode: Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Klar 10°C (Nacht),Vollmond
Wo: Elbe bei Schönebeck
Beißzeit: 22:00 Uhr 
Fisch: 1 Aal 55 cm


----------



## Veit (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War an der Saale in Halle und hab eine sehr große Überraschung erlebt. Bis etwa 23 Uhr als der Vollmond noch nicht aufs Wasser schien, war kaum etwas los, als der Mond dann richtig rausgekommen war, gab es plötzlich heftige Bisse. Insgesamt konnte ich 4 Aale fangen. Aber zwei untermaßige, die anderen 47 und 61 cm.


----------



## tanner (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Letzter Abend: Gewässer: ELBE, Schönebeck
Zeit: 19.20-23.15 Uhr
Angler: 1
Köder:Tauwurm
Beißzeit:19:30-22 Uhr, Vollmond
Wassertiefe: Grund mit Pose, 2m
Fänge: 4 Aale 40 und 50 cm released, 58 und 74cm(1100gr) mitgenommen
sonstiges: Barsch, 25cm-released, beste Beißzeit 19:30-21 Uhr


----------



## arno (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Gestern 23 Uhr
Ems 
Ein Aal 55cm
Köder Taui
Durchlaufmontage
Jenzi Wurmhaken Gr. 1
Ca. 18 Grad Luft
Sternenklar mit tiefstehenden Vollmond ( Fast voll)


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@silverpasi
Moin, 
sag mal kaufst Du Dir dann extra zum anfüttern Niere und Leber oder sind das Schlachtreste? Hast Du auch mit Leber und Niere geangelt oder trotzdem mit Tauwurm gefischt? Ich wollte das auch mal ausprobieren und ich hab noch ein paar Heringe übrig!?! Meinst Du dat funzt auch? Ach, und fütterst Du nur im See an oder auch im Fluss?
Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin Findling. Ich hatte den Schlachter gefragt, ob er einige Abfälle hat, die er nicht weiter verwerten kann. Da man ja Leber essen kann, gehe ich davon aus, dass dies die schlechten Stücke waren. Bezahlen brauchte ich nichts, also denke ich, dass er Dir auch Reste so mitgibt. Angefüttert haben wir in einem See. Klar kann man das auch im Fluss. Du musst nur wissen, ob dort auch gute Aale sind. Gefangen hatten wir die Aale auf TAUWURM! Gebissen hatten sie am Tag. Mit Heringen anzufüttern habe ich bisher nicht versucht, aber mit Stückchen am Haken ohne Erfolg. Das müsste man mal ausfunzen. WAS sehr wichtig ist, dass Du die Stücke so klein schneidest, dass der Aal den Happen auch gut schlucken kann. Info mich, wenn es geklappt hat. Viel Glück dabei.
Gruss Dennis


----------



## tanner (1. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Letzter Abend: Gewässer: ELBE, Schönebeck
Zeit: 18.45-01.00 Uhr
Angler: 1
Köder:Tauwurm,Dendrobena
Beißzeit:19:30-22 Uhr, bewölkt, nach Gewitter
Wassertiefe: Grund mit Pose, 2m
Fänge: 2 Aale 35 cm released um 22:55. 62cm um 19:55 mit 800 gramm
sonstiges: Barsch


----------



## Edte (1. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 31.07/01.08.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage, auf Grund gelegt
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Klar 16°C (Vollmond)
Wasser/Tiefe: trüb 1-2m 
Wo: Warnow / Seitenarm
Wann: 19 bis 01:15Uhr
Beißzeit: 20:00-01.00 Uhr 
Fisch: 1 Aal 56 cm


----------



## Veit (1. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War wieder an der Saale in Halle, selbe Stelle wie letzte Nacht. Diesmal war es gewittrig und bewölkt, der Vollmond schien also nichts aufs Wasser. Und erstaunlicherweise trotzdem nur 2 kleine Aale diesmal. Ein 50er und ein untermaßiger. Insgesamt hatte ich auch nur vier ernstzunehmende Bisse.


----------



## tanner (2. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Letzte Nacht: Gewässer: ELBE, Schönebeck
Zeit: 18.30-01.00 Uhr
Angler: 1
Köder:Tauwurm,dendrobena
Beißzeit: 19:00-01.00 Uhr, Vollmond
Wassertiefe: Grund mit Pose, 2m
Fänge: 3 Aale,35,50,60cm 22:55 Uhr, 00:40 und 20:55 Uhr
2 Barsche um 25cm und eine Güster, 2 Aale released


----------



## Veit (2. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War an der Saale in Halle bis kurz nach Mitternacht.
Von sechs Bissen fünf verwertet. 
Es waren 3 Aale von 50, 52 und 55 cm, ein Döbel und eine große Güster.
Dabei war es sternenklar, aber der Vollmond schien noch nicht aufs Wasser da er erst spät aufgegangen ist.

Heute abend bin ich dann mit tanner zum Angeln an der Elbe verabredet. Mal sehen ob wir da auch wieder einige Aale fangen können.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Veit. Dann mal ein kräfitges Petri!!! Ich wünsch euch für heute viel Erfolg. Zur Zeit beissen die Aale bei uns nicht gut. Pro Ansitz vielleicht mal ein Schnürsenkel. Das wars dann auch schon. Ich geh diesen Monat nicht mehr los.


----------



## Veit (3. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War mit tanner an der Elbe in Schönebeck angeln. Leider lief der Aal diesmal nicht so richtig. Jeder fing nen Barsch und ich hatte sogar noch eine Wollhandkrabbe auf Wurm. Ansonsten noch viele Fehlbisse. Bin dann mit dem letzten Zug um halb 12 wieder nach Halle gefahren, sonst hätte ich halb 6 bleiben müssen. Vielleicht hat tanner ja danach doch noch was gefangen.

Was solls, es ist trotzdem immer schön andere Boardis kennenzulernen und tanner ist echt ein netter Kerl. Werde in den nächsten Tagen nochmal hinfahren und dann haben wir bestimmt auch wieder mehr Glück.


----------



## froggy31 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi, also ich muß sagen im Rhein bei Bonn ist dieses Jahr auf die Aale Verlaß. Habe in letzter Zeit mit meinem Kumpel fast bei jeder Nachtsession 2-3 Schleicher.
Letzten Samstag hatte er mit zwei fetten 70ger Aalen die bisher dicksten verhaftet.

Wetter : tagsüber sonnig 30 C
            nachts heiter bis wolkig (Vollmond) 20 C
Beißzeit : haben in relativ großen Abständen gebissen (20.30 Uhr - 1.30 Uhr)

Boden : Kiesig, relativ starke Strömung 

Köder : Made/ Tauwurm

Fisch : oben genannte 2 fette und ich einen kleinen (ca. 45 cm), der wieder schwimmt

Petri 
froggy


----------



## ray (5. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

EEENDLICH!!!

Nachdem ich immer wieder nur mittelprächtige und auch sehr wenige Aale ans Tageslicht befördern konnte, nun endlich die Erfolgsmeldung...
3 dicke fette Raubaale von 60-70cm Länge haben sich an meine Angel verirrt!
Der Witz ist, das ich eigentlich auf Hecht aus war und nur ne zweite Rute an die Kante gelegt hatte. 2 Aale haben in ca. 20 cm Tiefem Wasser gebissen und locker nen 15cm Köderfisch verdrückt. Und das auch noch Tagsüber, sprich zwischen 18:00 und 22:00...
Da schlägt man sich die Nächte um die Ohren und die dicksten Aale beißen quasi am Nachmittag  #q 

Na egal, heute geht´s wieder los, diesmal auch länger...

ray


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Silverpasi
Danke für die Erläuterung,muß im Moment leider viel lernen und komme kaum zum fischen :c 
werde das aber beides mal ausprobieren und dann natürlich hier berichten.
Viel Petri weiterhin!


----------



## Veit (6. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Seit fünf Abenden kein Aal mehr!


----------



## chris_182 (6. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Gewässer: Spree
Datum:5/6.8 19-02 uhr
Wetter: tags sonnig schwül 31°, nachts wolkenlos 20°
Köder: tauwurm/mistwurm grund, pose fischchen: in 3-4mtiefe

1 zander 37 cm(9uhr), 1 aal 47 cm(11uhr), 1 aal 50 cm (01uhr)


----------



## Lachskiller (6. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Petri chris_182:m 
Gruß  LK


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Jungs, freut mich, dass ihr euch auch zum Aal quälen müsst :q :q 

Ich hab das Aalangeln für heuer beendet.. die Aale die ich zum räcuhern brauchte hab ich erwischt.... und ab jetzt gibts bis Oktober nur noch eins ... WAAALLEEERRR :q 

Morgen Nacht gehts los.... bin die ganze Woche schon jeden Abend zum "waller-Köfis" stippen unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Cloud (6. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na dann musse uns aber berichten Franz...Vielleicht findeste ja das Wallerloch


----------



## Alexander2781 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo,

Aal mit 43 cm
Datum: 06.08.04
Gewässer: Donau bei Passau
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: bedeckt, schwül warm 
Temparatur: am Tag: 29,5 ° C., nachts: 21 ° C.
Wasser: trüb
Fangzeit: 21:30 Uhr

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Franz_16 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

So Jungs, die Waller können kommen 

Seit 27 Minuten läuft mein Wochenende... ich bin vorbereitet bis unter die Fingerspitzen: Tauwürmer, Schleien, Aal, Rotaugen.. große Gummiköder... alles wartet nur darauf mit dem Waller in Kontakt zu treten... 

Ich werde jetzt dann erstmal meine beiden 30lbs Ruten fertig machen und dann.. dann gehts auf.. zu einer hoffentlich kurzweiligen Nacht  

drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Stefan6 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Siehe Plz.1-2 Schuppenaale:m


----------



## J_hallo (7. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
habe in diesem Jahr bisher 7 AALE gefangen von 50 bis 70. Meine Frau hatte vorgestern einen 78er, der dickste in diesem Jahr bisher. Dafür hatte ich aber am 30.07. zwei Quappen mit 38 und 41 als Beifang zu dem einen 63er Schleicher. Geht ganz gut ab, aber es gibt auch genügend Nächte/Abende, an denen ich ohne wieder heim muss. Immer diese blöden Kaulbarsche, untermaßige Karpfen und Waller um die 30 bis 40 cm. Das hat man von den Tauwürmern.

Gruß J_hallo


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Bei uns in der Stromelbe sind Waller als Beifänge eher selten. Und untermaßige Karpfen auch.


----------



## Veit (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Seit sechs Tagen habe ich nun mittlerweile keinen Aal mehr gefangen. 
Am vergangenen Abend wurde ich aber gebührend für diese Negativ-Serie entschädigt.
An der Saale in Halle habe ich auf einen einzelnen Tauwurm einen Wels von 1,10 Meter gefangen. Es ist mir gelungen den Riesen nach einer halben Stunde Drill mit einem 0,22er Mono-Vorfach zu landen. Ist der bisher größte Fisch meines Lebens.


----------



## xonnel (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

4 Aale kamen heute aus der Leine mit zu mir, darunter ein sehr gut abgewachsener 82er Breitkopf. Insgesamt wurde sehr vorichtig gebissen, alle waren nur vorne gehakt.

@ Veit   
Glückwunsch zum Wels !!
..... allerdings ist 22er Mono zum Aalangeln im Fluss wohl auch etwas zu schwach


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 07.08.2004
Angelmethode: Boardi-Aal-Brandungsangeln
Köder: Tauwurm mit Lockstoff und Wattwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig und warm 26°C Ostwind ca. 5-6
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe 20°C, 1-2 m
Wo: Fehmarn (Wallnau)
Untergrund: steinig und verkrautet
Wann: 18:30 bis 00:00
Beißzeit: 21:30 und 23:30
Fisch: OH-Nemo und ich hatten jeweils einen Zupfer
Sonstiges: Viele Boardis, aber kein Fisch. Nur eine Krabbe wurde erfolgreich gedrillt.


----------



## Veit (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				xonnel schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings ist 22er Mono zum Aalangeln im Fluss wohl auch etwas zu schwach



Nein! Mir ist damit erst einmal ein Aal abgerissen, allerdings mit einem Vorfach, dass schon drei Mal im Einsatz war und daher wohl nicht mehr das beste gewesen ist. Auf Aal angeln die meisten mit viiiiel zu starkem Zeug. Ohne mich!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hey Veit, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Waller ! 

Ich war heute Nacht Schneider.... aber irgendwann ist ja wieder Wochenende :q 

22er Mono zum Aalangeln --> geht, würde ich aber niemals machen weil es für mich keinen erkennbaren Vorteil hat zum Aalangeln im Fluss eine schwache Schnur einzusetzen


----------



## schaeffer_matze (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

So jetzt haben wir genug Daumen gedrückt!! :m 

@ franz
Hast du jetzt einen erwischt oder nicht??


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



> Ich war heute Nacht Schneider



@matze Schneider sein bedeutet nix zu fangen  

Wir hatten gegen 22.30 Uhr einen eindeutigen Wallerbiss... aber der war nur halb entschlossen... 
Am Morgen haben wir ein paar schöne Karpfen gefangen... 
Aber mit dem Wels war´s nix... 
Hast die Woche abends mal Zeit, bräuchte einen Helfer beim Köderfischfang


----------



## Veit (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ein feineres Vorfach beim Aalangeln hat den Vorteil, dass der Köder beweglicher und damit natürlich angeboten wird. Im Endeffekt gibt es dann mehr Bisse. Genauso sieht es mit der Hakengröße aus. Nicht zu groß, dass heißt Größe 4 ist schon das allerhöchste der Gefühle, aber auch nicht zu klein sonst zu viele Fehlbisse. Optimale Haken sind der Balzer Camtec - Aalhaken in Größe 8 für halbe Tauwürmer und für ganze Tauwürmer der DAM Sumo-Aalhaken in Größe 6 und rote Wurmhaken von Gamakatsu in Größe 6 oder 4. Die Vorfachlänge richtet sich nach Beißverhalten und Strömungsverhältnissen. Sie kann im FLuss zwischen 30 und 100 cm betragen.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



> Ein feineres Vorfach beim Aalangeln hat den Vorteil, dass der Köder beweglicher und damit natürlich angeboten wird.



Beim Aal ist die "Beweglichkeit" des Köders eher unerheblich denke ich, da er beim jagen zumeist seiner Nase folgt. 

Bei den Haken bin ich etwas gröber, langschenklige Butthaken der Größe 2 mit 0,34-0,45 Vorfach...


----------



## Veit (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Das war auch anders gemeint. Natürlich ist der Aal fast ausschließlich ein Nasenjäger. Daher ist es auch am besten wenn man den Tauwurm mit Ködernadel ganz aufzieht. Er bewegt sich dann zwar kaum noch, aber es gibt viel weniger Fehl- und Weißfischbisse.
ABER wenn der Aal den Köder im Maul hat merkt er natürlich schon ob der Köder an einem ziemlich steifen 0,35 oder 0,40er Vorfach angeboten wird oder ob er an einem deutlich flexibleren 0,22er Vorfach hängt. Das meinte ich mit Beweglichkeit.
Bei gierigen Aalen, die sofort schlucken ist dieser Aspekt nicht ganz so entscheidend. Das selbe gilt bei sehr starker Strömung, denn dann beißt der Aal meist auch wesentlich kräftiger. Bei vorsichtigen Aalen und an ruhigen Stellen macht das feinerer Vorfach meiner Ansicht nach aber schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## schaeffer_matze (8. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ franz

Ja hab ich schreibst mir halt wenn du Zeit hast!!


----------



## Bausi (9. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallöchen alle miteinander !!!

Mein Kumpel war von Samstag auf Sonntag eine ganze Nacht von abends um 18 Uhr bis morgens um 6 Uhr an der Leine unterwegs, Ergebnis: ein Spitzkopf von 60 cm und zwei Schnürsenkel...  

Hi Xonnel, sag mal, womit hast Du denn Deine Aale gefangen ?
Beim Breitkopf tippe ich doch mal auf Köderfisch, oder ?
Ich werde heute mein Glück ausnahmsweise mal im Kanal versuchen, vielleicht geht mir als beifang ja ein schöner Zander an die Strippe...


----------



## xonnel (9. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Bausi
Köder waren bei allen Tauwurm und Dendrobena. Gefangen habe ich in der Nähe von Döhren. Die Aale haben zwar wie verrückt gebissen, allerdings extrem vorsichtig, selbst der dicke Breitkopf hat nur vorsichtig genuckelt.

Ist aber an der Leine insgesamt sehr komisch. Selbst bei diesem absolut konstanten Wetter gibts es einen Tag reichlich Bisse, 24h später nur noch ganz vereinzelnte Zupfer. Dazu kommt, dass an dieser Stelle sehr viele 40-45er Aale rumschwimmen. 
An der Grundmontage mit 2-4er Wurmhaken und der vorsichtigen Beisserei gehen zwar viele Würmer "baden", viel Aal kommt dabei aber nicht rum.

Gestern war ich dann noch einmal mit meinem Kumpel an derselben Stelle. In der Strömung sind die Jungs kaum zu fangen. Mit der Posenrute dicht am Ufer konnte ich 2 Schleicher erwischen.


----------



## Bausi (10. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Xonnel

Nun konnte ich mich doch nicht überwinden und bin meiner geliebten Leine treugeblieben... :q 
Ich hatte sehr viele Bisse, leider konnte sich aber nur ein Mittelmaßschleicher von 55 cm erbarmen, an den Haken zu gehen, alles andere waren Fehlbisse...
Es waren auf jeden Fall reichlich Aalangler unterwegs, wie ich an dem vielen Bimmeln um mich herum feststellen konnte...
Geangelt habe ich mit Tauwürmern und Fischfetzen!
Die Nuckelbisse kamen bestimmt von Schnürsenkeln, davon hatte ich in diesem Jahr schon etliche an den Ruten !
Wollen mal sehen, wie es am Mittwoch wird, da geht es wieder los !!! #v 

Viele Grüße an Dich und alle anderen hier im Board


----------



## Veit (10. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Der Aal läuft jetzt auch an der Saale wieder. Hatte letzte Nacht 3 Stück, wenn auch nicht groß (knapp 50, 55 und untermaßig) und leider noch viele Fehlbisse. Immer wieder heftige, aber kurze Attacken. Kein längeres Zuppeln wie ich es gewohnt bin. 
Morgens haben die Karpfen super auf Frolic gebissen (3 Stück von 75, 78 und 83 cm).


----------



## xonnel (10. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich fahre heute Abend zur Abwechslung mal wieder an einen See.
Bin zwar etwas skeptisch wegen der hohen Temperaturen, aber man weiss bei den Schleichern ja nie so ganz genau, ob´s nun Schneider oder nen Beissfestival wird


----------



## Bausi (11. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wie war es denn gestern abend so ???

Heute soll der Wind drehen, endlich verpfeift sich der olle Ostwind und Gewitter sind auch angesagt, wäre doch gelacht, wenn da heute abend nichts zu holen ist...


----------



## Edte (11. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 10.08/11.08
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm mit Lockstoff (Top Secret)
Wetter: Tag sonnig und warm 30°C
Wasser/Tiefe: Klar 22°C, 1-2 m
Wo: Unterwarnow /Breitling
Untergrund: steinig und sandig (seetankwiese)
Wann: 21:00 bis 01:30
Beißzeit: 21:00 und 01:30
Fisch: 4 Aale , 2 Plötzen , 2 Barsche
Sonstiges: 3 der 4 aale durften wieder schwimmen gehen 2 waren noch fast dursichtig der maßige hatte 52 cm , auch die beiden plötzen durften wieder baden gehen.
Die Barsche waren schöne Tiere der eine 30 cm der andere 28 cm die mußten natürlich mit.
Viele Sternschnuppen, dazu die viele bisse also eine wunderschöne Angelnacht.

Gruß EDTE


----------



## Bausi (12. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 11.08/12.08
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig mit 31 Grad
Wasser/Tiefe: Trübe, 2 m tief
Wo: Leine bei Wunstorf
Untergrund: steinig und schlammig
Wann: 20:00 bis 01:15
Beißzeit: 23:00 bis 0:30
Fisch: 2 Aale. 52 und 56 cm, wieder einmal sternklare Nacht und Sternschnuppen, dass einem das Herz aufgehen muss (und einen frechen Igel, der meine Würmer klauen wollte, grins)

Viele Grüße vom Bausi


----------



## norge_klaus (12. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Habe mich gestern spontan entschieden, am Abend mal an die Elbe zu fahren.
Bei 29 Grad und das um 19 Uhr kam ich am Wasser an. Jede Menge Angler ! Aber die Elbe bietet ja viel Platz. Geangelt wurde wie immer in der Hauptströmung vor der Steinpackung. Tiefe max. 0,8 - 1 m. Zwei Ruten mit halben Tauwürmern ausgelegt und sofort kam ein heftiger Biss. Leider kein Aal sondern ein Brassen von ca. 40 cm. Dann lange nichts. Es war 21.45 Uhr und ich wollte fast los. Da fängt doch eine Rute kräftig zu wippen an. Ein Aal ! Kein Riese, aber mit 52 cm schon für die Räuchertonne geeignet. Habe mich dann noch eine 3/4 h von denn Mücken zerstechen lassen, aber leider kein weiterer Aal. Naja vielleicht gibts am kommenden Wochenende einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## Edte (12. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 11.08/12.08
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm mit Lockstoff (Top Secret)
Wetter: Tag sonnig und warm 28°C
Wasser/Tiefe: Klar 22°C, 1-2 m
Wo: Unterwarnow /Breitling
Untergrund: steinig und sandig (seetankwiese)
Wann: 21:45 bis 02:30
Beißzeit: 22:00 und 02:30
Fisch: 3 Aale , 2 Barsche
Sonstiges: 2 richtig schöne Aale beide ca 64 cm und 450 g . Der eine wieder fast dursichtig , durfte wieder schwimmen gehen und wieder 2 richtig schöne Barsche ca. 30 cm.#: 
Als beifang gab es reichlich plötzen auch große aber sie durften alle wieder baden gehen.
Viele bisse und wieder sternschnuppen wieder eine schöne angelnacht und darum geht es heute abend wieder los.
Zur Zeit läuft es hier in HRO am Breitling richtig gut, was aal und barsch betrifft.
Auch die vielen kleinen fast noch dursichtigen aale lassen vermuten das es doch noch nicht so schlimm um das aalvorkommen bestimmt ist.


Gruß EDTE


----------



## Bausi (12. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Norge Klaus
Sag mal, so früh verabschiedest Du Dich vom Ansitz ???
Ist das mit den Beißzeiten in der Elbe so ?

Vor 23 Uhr bräuchte ich mich eigentlich gar nicht hinsetzen...


----------



## xonnel (12. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Also der Vesuch am See vor 2 Tagen zusammen mit meinem Kumpel war nicht so erfolgreich. Fisch und Rotwurm wurden kpl ignoriert, auf Tauwurm gab es einen Aal, der wieder schwimmt. Dazu 5 Welse, alle in der Grössenordnung bis 45cm und einige Bisse, die auch recht deutlich nach kleinen Welsen aussahen.

Sternschnuppen gabs keine einzige, der Himmel war ziemlich bedeckt.

Heute will ich nochmal an die Leine und 2 Posenruten mitnehmen, evtl. geht ja was


----------



## norge_klaus (12. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Bausi ! Die beißen mitunter schon 19 Uhr bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Gestern haben mich nur die Mücken vertrieben und die Aussicht morgens nach Frankfurt a.M. zu einem Meeting zu müssen. Aber länger sitzen als 1 Uhr bringt nichts.

Gruß von der Elbe


----------



## Veit (13. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Das stimmt aber nicht. Wenn ich an der Elbe war haben die Elbe immer erst ab 2 Uhr richtig gut gebissen. Bis Mitternacht hat man zwar auch oft schon welche gefangen. Zwischen 0 und 2 Uhr war selbst in meiner besten Elbnacht (8 Aale) völlige Ruhe, dann geht richtig die Post ab. Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: Ich rede von der Elbe in Sachsen-Anhalt und nicht irgendwo in Hamburg oder so. In der Wittenberger Ecke war ich auch schon und auch dort habe ich die beschriebenen Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Dorschi (13. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo Leute!
Da wir ja gestern ein schnuckeliges Gewitter hatten, habe ich mir gedacht, versuchst es doch mal vorher auf die Schleicher.
Ergebnis:
Datum: 12.08/13.08
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig mit 33 Grad
Wasser/Tiefe: Trübe, 1,5 m tief
Wo: Saale in Halle
Untergrund: steinig und schlammig
Wann: 20:00 bis 01:00
Beißzeit: 20:30 bis 0:00 Fisch: 2 Aale. 59 und 80 cm, sowie Döbel bis 55 cm


----------



## Bausi (13. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hui, mit der Posenrute brauchst Du in meiner Ecke gar nicht an die Leine gehen, ich angel immer mit 100g - Bleien und selbst diese haben in der Strömung oft Probleme...
Wenn dazu noch der Wasserstand ansteigt und damit die Strömung stärker wird, bin ich gezwungen, meine 150g- Krallenbleie herauszuholen...


----------



## Veit (13. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Dorschi, Glückwunsch zu den Fischen!
Ich war gestern mit meinem Kumpel Benni auch auf Aal angeln. Ich hab mich von ihm an ne tote Stelle locken lassen. Wir waren an einem Nebenarm der Weißen Elster, wo er kürzlich nen 75er Aal gefangen hatte. Tja, wir kamen an und es hat sofort gebissen. Und das nicht schlecht. Aber leider nur Mücken. Dann dümpelten die Posen im Wasser und das Blitzen ging bald los. Bis auf zwei Bewegungen von einem halben Meter war trotzdem nix an den Posen. Dann ging das Unwetter mit Sturm und Regen auch schon los. Wir blieben trotzdem, aber trotzdem biss nix. Dann gaben wir es auf. Ich wollte ja von Anfang an zu der Mündung von dem Saaleseitenarm wo Dorschi geangelt hat, aber mein Kollege Benni war ja sicher, dass wir an seiner Stelle den 80er Aal fangen. Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Hör auch auf den besten Angelkumpel nicht, wenn dein Gefühl was anderes spricht.
In diesem Sinne hoffe ich darauf, dass es heute abend besser wird. Und diesmal suche ich mir die Stelle aus, das weiß ich genau.


----------



## Bausi (13. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Dorschi,sorry, wie unachtsam von mir: ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen natürlich an, ein Schleicher von 80 cm ist einem schließlich nicht jeden Tag vergönnt - Hut ab !!!

@Veit: Ich wünsche Dir ein dickes Petri und kann mich Dir nur anschließen, man muss immer auf seine eigene Stimme hören !
Letztes Mal hat mein Kumpel die Stelle ausgesucht und, ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr das kennt: Man schaut auf das Wasser und die erste Eingebung ist, hier wird sich gar nichts tun und so kommt es dann meistens auch...


----------



## Edte (13. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 12.08/13.08
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm mit Lockstoff (Top Secret)
Wetter: Tag sonnig und warm 30°C
Wasser/Tiefe: Klar 22°C, 1-2 m
Wo: Unterwarnow /Breitling
Untergrund: steinig und sandig (seetankwiese)
Wann: 20:30 bis 02:30
Beißzeit: 20:45 und 01:30
Fisch: 6 Barsche
Sonstiges: Diesmal leider kein Aal , naja kein Aal ist auch nicht richtig habe einen toden Aal beim einholen gehackt ein schönes Tier gemessen und gewogen ergab, 74 cm und laut fischwaage knap ein Kilo ein schön fetter raubaal leider schon verendet.
Den hätte ich gerne lebend gefangen.
Die Barsche waren alle zwischen 26 und 30 cm .

Gruß EDTE
__________________


----------



## xonnel (13. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wir sind gestern an der Leine auch wunderbar abgesoffen.
Ich wollte angesichts der Wetterwarnung dann eigentlich doch erst gar nicht los, aber mein Kumpel wollte unbedingt   Beim Aufbauen schüttete es wie aus Kübeln, mit einer Pause von wenigen Minuten blieb es auch so, bis ich um 23:00 etwas entnervt eingepackt habe. Wir hatten 2 oder 3 Bisse, konnten allerdings nichts landen.

Bausi, mit der Pose angeln wir direkt am ruhigeren Rand bis zur Strömungskante. Laufpose 8gr und circa doppelte Tiefe einstellen. Oder die Pose mit 15-30gr überbleien und dann etwas weiter draussen. Rute schön steil stellen und einen grösseren Schnurbogen von der Rutenspitze zur Pose lassen, dann klappt das.


----------



## Veit (14. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Diesmal war ein anderer Angelkumpel der Übeltäter und hat mich wieder überzeugen können an eine Stelle (an der Saale in Halle) zu fahren wo ich eigentlich nicht hin wollte. Am Vortag hatte ich dort allerdings selbst einen 59er Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot gefangen. 
Aber diesmal wollten wir ja Aale und dafür sah die Stelle nicht so interessant aus. Einen Baby-Wels hab ich gefangen, eigentlich sogar zwei. Hatte mit am Anfang eine komplette Montage abgerissen, weil beim Auswerfen die Schnur um die Spitze gewickelt war. Diese Montage bekam mein Angelfreund Andreas dann an seinen Haken und an meinem Haken war der Wels. Es gab zwar noch einige Zuppel-Bisse bei jedem, aber nichts verwertbares.


----------



## Josi28 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 14.08/15.08
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm  
Wetter: Tag sonnig teils bewölkt ca.23°C
Wasser/Tiefe: Tief??
Wo:Elbe Hamburg
Untergrund:Keine ahnung
Wann: 20:30 bis 23.30(Mein Sohn wollte nach Hause)
Beißzeit: Jetzt kommts ((((KEINE)))))
Fisch: viel 0000000000000000  
Sonstiges: Hatte ca. 5 bisse sonst nichts.
               Ich frage mich wirklich wo denn die Fische geblieben sind.
               Nun mal an alle ELB Angler habt Ihr in letzter Zeit was gefangen.
               Es war auch weit und breit kein anderer Angler zu sehen.Wo sonst 
                immer welche sind. Ich war gegenüber vom HolthusenKai.


Mfg. Josi28


----------



## Veit (15. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Endlich war ich gestern abend mal wieder an meiner Topp-Stelle an der Saale in Halle. Und sie hat wieder bewiesen, dass sie eine ist. Auch mein Angelkumpel Hendrik kam mit, wobei sich für ihn der Ansitz nicht gelohnt hat. Wir haben eines unserer berühmten Aalduelle durchgeführt und obwohl Hendrik kein leichter Gegner ist, habe ich klar mit 4:0 gesiegt. Gleiche Montage, gleicher Köder, gleicher Lockstoff, die Ruten langen auf gleicher Höhe und waren gestaffelt ausgelegt, aber trotzdem so ein großer Unterschied. Die Größen meiner Aale: 66, 61, 59 und beim einholen zum Schluss noch einer von ca. 40 cm.


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben eines unserer berühmten Aalduelle durchgeführt und obwohl Hendrik kein leichter Gegner ist, habe ich klar mit 4:0 gesiegt.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Moin Veit. Das finde ich aber geil. Mein Kumpel heißt auch Hendrik (Henne) und wenn wir zusammen zum Aalangeln gehen, haben wir auch dieses Wetteifern, aber nur zum Spaß. Zur Zeit liege ich mit 5:4 vorne. Ich dache schon wir sind die einzigsten bescheuerten auf dieser Anglerwelt.  #r  :m  :q


----------



## Stefan6 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Josi28  

Wir haben am Freitag in der Elbe was gefangen,schau mal unter Plz1-2 Schuppenaale.Den Freitag davor sogar richtig.#6 


@Sylverpasi

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## xonnel (15. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Vorgestern konnte ich an der Leine 3 Breitköpfe um die 60cm erwischen, alle in 1-2m Abstand vom Ufer gebissen. Beisszeit war ab 23:00 bis um 1:00, danach war es wie abgeschnitten. Alle 3 Aale hatten Schnecken im Magen, da ist wohl durch den starken Regen einiges reingespült worden.

Gestern Nacht dann etwas, was ich an der Leine so noch nir erlebt habe .... von 20:30 bis 24:00 nicht einen einzigen Zupfer. Ich habe Wurm, Maden und auch Schnecke probiert, absolut gar nichts, nicht einmal einen Weissfisch oder Barsch. 


Ein paar Meter neben mir fischte ein Spätaussiedler mit einer recht interessanten Methode.
Lange Ruten parallel zu Wasser, Pose direkt unter der Rutenspitze, aber nicht im Wasser, sondern in der Luft. So gegen 22:00 konnte er eine knappe 70cm Barbe erwischen. Der Drill dauerte fast eine halbe Stunde, da er mit 0,16er Schnur, und kleinen Haken mit Mais und Made fischte. Ich musste zwar zwei meiner Ruten aus dem Wasser nehmen, aber für den Kollegen hat es sich ja gelohnt


----------



## Veit (15. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Sylverpasi: Klar ist das bei uns auch nur zum Spass. Aber man erzählt sich dann halt nach ein paar Monaten immer wieder gerne "Da hatte ich dich abgekocht...!" oder sowas und schmunzelt dann drüber. Ich finde beim Aalangeln ist auch anders als vielleicht beim Stippen viel Glück im Spiel, gerade wenn so wie gestern Montage, Köder usw. gleich sind. Bei meinem Kumpel Hendrik ist es so, dass er trotz der scheinbar gleichen Bedingungen öfters weniger Aale fängt als ich, wenn dann aber oft große. Der ist schon ein paar Mal an Stellen mitgekommen, wo ich schon etliche Male war und fängt gleich beim ersten Mal den größten Aal an diesem Platz. 
Mein anderer Aalkumpel Benni, mit dem ich auch oft losgehe hat mich dieses Jahr dagegen bei fast allen Aalduellen besiegt. Nur nicht an meiner Topp-Stelle, wo ich auch gestern war. Alle mit denen ich dort schon war, haben nie mehr als einen Aal pro Ansitz gefangen, ich hatte meistens 2 bis 4 Stück. Das ist dort sowas wie heiliger Boden für mich.


----------



## J_hallo (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Gestern war die Super AAL-Nacht für mich an der Isar. 
Bis zur Dämmerung hatten wir (meine Frau und ich) eine Reihe von Karpfen bis 38 cm. Der erhoffte Größere war nicht dabei. Ab 21:30 Uhr haben wir die Tauwürmer aufgezogen. Und schon ging es auch los mit den Aalen. Meine Frau hatte einen 75 cm - 930 g und einen von 76 cm - 1000 g. Ich konnte einen von 66 cm - 620 g und einen richtig dicken mit 88 cm und 1260 g an Land ziehen. Alles Spitzköpfe.
Es war eigentlich das erste mal, dass wir beide beim Nachtangeln erfolgreich waren und dann gleich jeder zwei. Insgesamt 3,8 kg für die Tonne.
So eine AAL-Nacht wird es wohl so schnell nicht wieder geben. Schade, dass ich zur Zeit keinen FOTOAPPARAT zur Hand habe, den hat wieder mal mein Kind im Urlaub mit und die Burschen sind nun schon im Gefrierschrank.

Gruß und Petri
J_hallo


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

So, war gestern endlich auch mal zum Aalangeln von 20-24 Uhr am Kleinen Plöner See. Um 23 Uhr auf Tauwurm einen von 65 cm erwischt. War ne lauschige Nacht mit schönen Sternschnuppen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Cloud (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 14.08/15.08
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm, Made
Wetter: Tag sonnig teils bewölkt ca.23°C
Wasser/Tiefe: 1.50 - 2.00
Wo:Rhein Düsseldorf
Untergrund:Sandig, Steinig
Wann: 23:00 , 23:30 , 00:00, 03:15
Beißzeit: s.o.
Fisch: 23:00 Aal, 23:30 Barbe, 00:00 Aal, 03:15 Aal, 04:00 Brasse
Sonstiges: 2 Aale auf Tauwurm, Brasse, Barbe und größter Aal auf Maden. 1 Aal noch kurz vor der Landung abgerissen.
Ging ziemlich gut in dieser Nacht mit der Angelei. Waren zwar erst 22:40 da aber hat sich noch gelohnt


----------



## Cloud (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 15.08/16.08
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Fischfetzen (Rotauge)
Wetter: Tag sonnig teils bewölkt ca.25°C
Wasser/Tiefe: 1.50 - 2.00
Wo:Rhein Düsseldorf
Untergrund:Sandig, Steinig
Wann: 21:15
Beißzeit: nur um 21:15
Fisch: Aal, kleiner Rapfen und kleines Rotauge
Sonstiges: Bis auf nen kleinen Rapfen und nochm Rotauge tat sich sonst nix


----------



## Veit (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

15. August (Angelzeit 22 bis 24 Uhr) an der Saale in Halle:
4 Aale (50er dem ein Stück vom Schwanz fehlte sonst wäre er größer gewesen, 54er, 59er und 64er). Außerdem ein Wels von knapp 50 cm. Alles auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller-Lockstoff.


----------



## Bausi (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Donnerwetter, bei Euch beißen sie aber wirklich gut, gell ?

Dafür von mir ein dickes Petri !!!


----------



## xonnel (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Das mit dem Aalkiller Lockstoff von Top Secret ist mir echt nen Rätsel.
Ich hab damit schon so viel rumprobiert, aber wenn ich das Zeug an den Wurm bringe (selbst stark verdünnt), dann kann ich fast sicher sein, auf dieser Rute keinen Aal zu fangen. Die Erfahrung gilt für See, Fluss und Kanal - ist echt komisch.


----------



## räucherheinz (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@XONNEL:
Ist das der Aalkiller,der so aussieht wie ein Deostick,zum rausdrehen?Das ist mittlerweile der einzige Lockstoff,mit dem ich sehr gute Fänge mache.Alles andere hat nicht geholfen,eher im Gegenteil...


----------



## Veit (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nee, das ist ein flüssiger Lockstoff von Top Secret mit dem Namen "Aalkiller".


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> So, war gestern endlich auch mal zum Aalangeln von 20-24 Uhr am Kleinen Plöner See. Um 23 Uhr auf Tauwurm einen von 65 cm erwischt. War ne lauschige Nacht mit schönen Sternschnuppen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Und das ohne mich??? Das ist wieder mal ein starkes Stück!!!  #6  :m


----------



## Veit (17. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Gestern abend war an der Saale nicht viel los. Ich hatte eine Rute mit Wurm pur und die anderen mit Wurm+dem neuen Lockstoff ausgelegt. Lediglich zwei Bisse bekam ich auf Lockstoff-Wurm obwohl diese Rute weiter flussaufwärts lag, was manchmal ein nachteil ist. Einen konnte ich verwerten und es war ein untermaßiger Aal.
An anderen Stellen, wo ich auch schon gut gefangen hatte, wurden gar keine Aale gezogen. Offensichtlich lief der Aal diesmal einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## totentanz (17. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Kann mich zu Zeit nicht beschweren. Mit Tauis klappts im Moment prima. Leider immer erst sehr spät (ab 23.45). Leider dürfen wir hier ja nur bis 01.00. Aber was solls. Wenns am schönsten ist soll man ja bekanntlich gehen.

Ich möcht mich hiermit mal bei ALLEN für die zahlreichen AB-Aaltip-Postings bedanken. Bin ja nochAngel-Neuling und ihr habt mir zu tollen Fischen verholfen. 
Kanns besonders die Aale!!!
*DANKE!!!!!!!!!*


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dorschi (17. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Gestern lief es auch bei mir  an der Saale mau!
Ein 58er aber mit einem riesenbreiten Kopf so gegen 22.00 Uhr.
Einige Bisse, die sofort festsaßen.
Ich vermute mal, die haben nur ihren Kopf aus dem Versteck gehalten und nach dem Wurm geschnappt.
Dort ist es aber auch sehr hängerträchtig. Ne Menge Äste im Wasser.


----------



## Veit (18. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wieder sehr wenig los am vergangenen Abend an der Saale in Halle, aber Schneider bin ich zum Glück doch nicht geblieben. Bis kurz vor Mitternacht nur ein zaghafter Biss und ich wollte einpacken. Ich nahm die erste Rute in die Hand um sie einzuholen und ganz genau in diesem Moment  surrte der Freilauf los. Ich dachte erst es wäre Strömung und kurbelte normal ein, aber da war Widerstand am anderen Ende. Dann kam doch noch ein 60er Aal zum Vorschein.


----------



## Rossitc (18. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo Leute, 

hier mein Beitrag:

Datum:         16.8.
Fangzeit:      23.30 h
Wetter:        schwülwarm
Gewässer:     Donau Kachletstau
Fang:           1 Aal (fast armdick) 75 cm
Köder:          Tauwurm mit Aalkiller präpariert
Besonderheit: beim Bootsangeln in der Flußmitte, zwei weitere Bisse 
                   leider nicht verwertet 

Wollte eigentlich Welsangeln mit einem Kumpel und seinem Boot ausprobieren, hatte auf Tauwurmbündel auch einige Bisse (evtl auch Aale?), konnte sie aber nicht verwerten, bzw. die Tauwürmer wurden mir nach und nach einzeln vom Drilling geholt.
Hab gottseidank eine Rute auf Aal draußengehabt!
Nächstes Mal probiere ich es ausschlißelich mit 2 Ruten auf Aal.
So ein Aaldrill vom Boot aus macht schon irgendwie Spaß!!!

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Veit (19. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hatte es erst an einem Seitenarm der Saale in Halle versucht. Drei verschiedene Stellen angetestet und überall hing nach spätestens zwei Minuten ein halbstarker Döbel am Haken (5 Stück insgesamt). Darauf konnte ich verzichten. 
Notgedrungen setzt ich mich dann noch an ein nahgelegenes Saalewehr. Oderhalb kein Zupfer. An der Rute, die ich unterhalb geworfen hatte etliche Fehlbisse und 2 Aale, die aber erwartungsgemäß untermaßig waren. Hab an diesem Wehr unterhalb bislang noch nie einen maßigen Aal gefangen.


----------



## robertb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Zur Zeit laufen die Aale an der Donau recht gut. Zwar nicht die grössten aber 5-7 Aale zu Zweit innerhalb von 3-4 Stunden ist ein passabler Schnitt. Gut dass wir uns nen neuen Platz gesucht haben sonst würde es böse ausschaun.


----------



## Veit (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Für mich liefs diesmal nicht gut. Ich war wieder an meiner alten Stelle an der Saale in Halle. Zwei Bisse auf Wurm, beide verwertet, aber es waren ärgerlichweise ne Güster und ein Rotauge, wenn auch mit stattlichen Größen. Vorher hatte ich Dorschi getroffen, der geblinkert hat. Ein paar Barsche hat er gefangen. 

Ich muss unbedingt wieder an meinen Aalkiller-Lockstoff rankommen, denn seitdem ich den nicht mehr habe, fange ich nur noch wenige Aale. Hoffentlich bekomme ich den doch irgendwo.


----------



## Bausi (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich habe wieder nur einen verhaften können, 52 cm hatte er und gebissen hat er um 23.06 Uhr...
Dann gar nichts mehr und ab 24.30 Uhr Unwetter, da musste ich dann zum Auto flitzen...


----------



## Palerado (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Kurze Frage an die Aalkillerspezies.
Wie präpariert ihr den Wurm damit?
Nur ein Tropfen drauf oder wie genau?


----------



## Edte (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ veit hier kannst denn aalkiller von top secret bestellen habe ich auch hier her , da er bei uns im laden nicht erhältlich ist!

http://80.237.203.121/shop/product_info.php?products_id=7460

@ palerado , also ich tunke die würmer immer ganz ein fülle dazu den lockstoff in eine fotodose.
Bei köderfischen spritze ich ihn ein.

Gruß EDTE


----------



## Palerado (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich dachte immer man darf davon nur ganz wenig nehmen weil es die Aale sonst eher verscheucht.
Ich hatte das immer mit Wasser sehr stark verdünnt. Habe nichts darauf gefangen und nun vegetiert es irgendwo in der Garage rum.


----------



## Edte (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

habe gute erfahrungen damit gemacht.
jeder muss das selbst wissen wieviel er nimmt!


----------



## barramundi77 (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 19.08.
Fangzeit: 21:45 - 23:45
Wetter: warm 16 Grad
Gewässer: Leine
Fang: leider nix
Köder: Tauwurm mit Aalkiller präpariert
Besonderheit: Hab zwar bestimmt 10 Bisse gehabt, aber bei uns beissen sie im Moment sehr vorsichtig. Ein Zupfer an der Rute und der Wurm ist ab, obwohl ich schon mit Freilaufrolle fische, kann ich die Bisse nicht verwerten. Hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp für mich??

Gruss Barramundi77 #h


----------



## Dorschi (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				barramundi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 19.08.
> Fangzeit: 21:45 - 23:45
> Wetter: warm 16 Grad
> Gewässer: Leine
> ...




Bara zieh den ganzen Tauwurm mit Ködernadel auf und laß nur ca 2- 3 cm Kopf überstehen.
Müsste funzen!


----------



## Dorschi (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ach ja und 6er Haken am dünnen Vorfach!


----------



## Veit (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Dorschi: Verrat nicht meine ganzen tricks! :q 

@ Palerado: Ich nehme immer nur wenig. Ein paar Spritzer auf den Deckel einer Madendose und sowas und dann den Wurm kurz drüberziehen. Einspritzen oder langes Einlegen haben bei mir keinen guten Erfolg gebracht. 

@ Edte: Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf den Weg und schaue ob ich irgendwo ein Fläschchen (und noch eins für Dorschi) bekomme. Ansonsten bestelle ichs. Am liebsten will ich das Zeug aber heute abend aber schon an meinen Würmern haben.

@ baramundi77: 
1. Wie schon gesagt würde die Würmer mit der Ködernadel aufziehen. 
2. Möglicherweise kann es was bringen wenn du halbe Würmer probierst. 
3. Geduld beim Anhieb. Nur wenn der Aal wirklich die Schnur vom Freilauf zerrt, kann man sofort anschlagen. Ansonsten nehme wenn es anfängt an der Spitze zu zuppeln zunächst die Rute in die Hand, öffne den Rollenbügel und warte etwa zehn Sekunden. Man sollte allerdings nur kontrolliert Schnur geben. Als nach dem Bügelöffnen Schnur zwischen die finger nehmen und ein bisschen geben wenn es noch zuppelt.


----------



## barramundi77 (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Danke für Eure Tips!!
Werde es mit der Ködernadel mal ausprobieren!!!!

Gruss Barramundi77


----------



## Veit (20. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich mach heute abend ne Flasche Sekt...äääh...Aalkiller auf. Eine allerletzte habe ich doch noch bekommen.


----------



## Veit (21. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Mit Aalkiller hat es diesmal an meiner Saale-Stelle wieder besser gebissen. Sieben schöne Bisse und noch einige Zupfer, aber verwerten konnte ich nur drei Bisse. Dies waren 2 Döbel von 45 und 52 cm und ein Aal von 48 cm.


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hab gestern in der Elbe bei Riesa mit Wurm und Köfi-Fetzen an der Stömungskannte geangelt.
2 Miniwelse auf Wurm
1 Aal auf Köfife
einen hab ich noch im Drill verloren (Hatte die Rute noch nicht mal richtig ausgelegt und es zog immer weiter Schnur von der Rolle. Dachte es wär immernoch die Strömung)
MEIN ERSTER AAL ! ;D

Misstet Ihr euch beim Aalangeln auch immer so ein?
Das Tierchen (immerhin 67cm ;O) hat sich auf meinem Pullover mit einer widerlichen schleimspur verewigt ;<


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

PS: hat alles so zwischen 22:00 und 24:00 gebissen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Leute hatte Gestern meinen ersten Aal. Auf Maden so gegen 15.30 Uhr. Es war ein Schnürsenkel von etwa 30cm in unserem Vereinsteich.


----------



## Veit (25. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hatte am vergangenen Abend an der Saale in Halle 3 Aale und eine Güster. Die Größen aber enttäuschend: 2 mal ca. 30 cm und ein 50er. Der 50er ist für diese Stelle allerdings schon fast rekordverdächtig. Dort hatte ich bisher noch nie einen maßigen Aal gefangen, nun hats doch mal geklappt.


----------



## Veit (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Diesmal haben mich die kleinen Welse an der Saale geärgert. 4 Stück hatte ich, der größte etwa 30 cm, die anderen nur handlang.
Hatte dann an beide Ruten ein Tauwurmbündel mit 1er Haken gemacht. Das brachte etliche Zupfer, aber nicht einen vernünftigen Biss. Ein größerer Abnehmer, war da sicherlich nicht dabei.


----------



## xonnel (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

6 Aale zwischen 50 und 66 diese Nacht an einem Vereinssee in Hannover, dazu noch einiges an Strippen. Die Bisse kamen die ganze Nacht durch, mit Schwerpunkt von 21:45-23:30.

Vorletzte Nacht an der Leine kpl. Schneider, nicht einen einzigen Zupfer.


----------



## jjenzen (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

2 Stück erst, in diesem Jahr (1 Spitzkopf, 50 cm, und 1 Breitkopf 55 cm, aus der Havel) Habe aber auch im moment leider wenig Zeit mich abends mal auf Aal hinzusetzen :-(


----------



## norge_klaus (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War letzten Freitag 20.08.2004 mal wieder an der Elbe. Zwei vernünftige Bisse gehabt. Beide auf Tauwurm. Der erste um ca. 22 Uhr war ein Aal von 
48 cm, der zweite Biss kam dann 0.30 Uhr und war mit 55 cm schon besser.

Will heute nochmal los ! Mal sehen was geht.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## catch-company (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich als eingefleischter Kunstköderangler nur sehr selten zum Ansitzangeln komme ist so ein Fang für mich schon mehr als ungewöhnlich.
In meinen kurzen Urlaubstagen war ich mal im Norden der Republik unterwegs und habe in 2 Tagen die Räuchertonne mit 10 leckeren Aalen bis ca. 75 cm gefüllt. Die kleineren haben auf Tauwurmstücke gebissen und die großen alle auf kleine tote Rotfedern. Anbei auch mal ein Foto von den Gewässern, dann glaubt man kaum, dass dort soetwas leckeres rumschwimmt.
Jedenfalls hat es viel Spaß gemacht und das anschließende Essen war super lecker!

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				catch-company schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Da ich als eingefleischter Kunstköderangler nur sehr selten zum Ansitzangeln komme ist so ein Fang für mich schon mehr als ungewöhnlich.
> In meinen kurzen Urlaubstagen war ich mal im Norden der Republik unterwegs und habe in 2 Tagen die Räuchertonne mit 10 leckeren Aalen bis ca. 75 cm gefüllt. Die kleineren haben auf Tauwurmstücke gebissen und die großen alle auf kleine tote Rotfedern. Anbei auch mal ein Foto von den Gewässern, dann glaubt man kaum, dass dort soetwas leckeres rumschwimmt.
> ...






Hi Robert!
Unser Mühlgraben (Saalearm) ist auch nicht wesentlich breiter und da hab ich auch nen 80er rausgelockt.
Hab gestern auch Proberäuchern gemacht!
Mmmm Lecker


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Sauber! GLückwunsch zum tollen Fang! Ich werde heute Abend noch gegen 21 Uhr zum Vereinssee fahren und werde auch mal wieder auf die Schlangen Jagd machen.
Morgen gibt es wieder einen Bericht.


----------



## Veit (26. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Und ich hoffe, dass an der Saale was läuft. Hab mir heute ne schöne Spro Titanex- Karpfenrute gekauft (natürlich auch für Aal) und damit möchte ich heute abend gerne nen schönen Schleicher ziehen. Im Moment regnet es ordentlich, also kein schlechtes Zeichen.


----------



## Veit (27. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

3 untermaßige Saale-Aale und ein kleiner Wels mit der neuen Rute, ein weiterer Baby-Wels und ein Döbel mit der anderen.


----------



## Basi8811 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War gestern auch erfolgreich.

Habe einen erwischt.
Dieser ist in meinem Aquarium.

Größe und Gewicht ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Veit (29. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Da wir dieses Wochenende Laternenfest hier in Halle hatten, war ich die letzten beiden Tage feiern statt angeln, aber heute abend setze ich mich auf jeden Fall auf Aal an. Und ich denke mal, dass die Chancen trotz Vollmond nicht schlecht stehen, denn er hat schon den ganzen Vormittag geregnet und nach Regen liefs in der Saale meistens gut.


----------



## magic.j (29. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi,

war gestern mit einem Kumpel wieder los,hatten mal wieder so eine Nacht,wie es sein sollte,hatten insgesamt acht schöne Aale gefangen und 5 kleinere,die wieder schwimmen.
Trotz Vollmond.

Mfg

Magicj


----------



## Veit (30. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War gestern erst an einem Saalenebenarm. Bis 22 Uhr hatte sich da nichts getan. Dann bin ich noch an ein Saalewehr. Unterhalb hatte ich wie immer dort zahlreiche Bisse, konnte aber keinen verwerten, wobei das erfahrungsgemäß nur untermaßige Aale dort sind. Erst zum Schluss blieb noch eine kleine Brasse hängen. Die andere Rute hatte ich oberhalb. Dort gab es nur einen Biss. Nach dem Anhieb sehr starke Rucke am anderen Ende, doch dann hat er sich festgesetzt. Es war zweifellos einer der Großaale, für die diese Stelle bekannt ist. Hatte dort dieses Jahr schon einen anderen Riesen durch festsetzen verloren.


----------



## lichtgestalt (30. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

letzte woche Dienstag hat ein Kumpel von mir diesen schönen Aal gefangen.

was sagt ihr dazu??
Sorry daß das foto so schlecht ist, haben es mit dem Handy gemacht:-(


----------



## just_a_placebo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na holla!
Schönes Tier, und das am Tag... ;>
Wirst wohl öfter mal mit deinem Kumpel angeln gehen müssen ;D


----------



## Veit (31. August 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hatte diesmal an der Saale einen Schnürsenkel-Aal, ein schöne Barbe von 56 cm und eine Güster. Alle unterhalb von dem Wehr wo ich schon am vorabend war und da gab es noch etliche weitere Bisse, oberhalb diesmal nix.


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 31.08.
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm, Köfi
Wetter: Tag wechselhaft ca.20°C
Wasser/Tiefe: 1.50 
Wo:Saalenebenarm Halle
Untergrund:Sandig, Steinig, zT. Holzanschwemmungen
Wann: 20.10, 20.20 21.30 22.00
Beißzeit: s.o.
Fisch: 4 Aale  1 Breitkopf und 3 Spitzköpfe 67, 65, 57 und 50 cm.
Der 50ger durfte wieder laufen! Alles Blankaale
Sonstiges: 2 Güstern 1 grosser Döbel


----------



## miramar (1. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

HI Dorschi, kurzes Info - wie ist die Wasserqualität in der Saale / gewässer frei zu beangeln?


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Die Saale hat sich nach der Wende von einer Chemiekloake recht schnell wieder zu einem fischbaren Fluß gemausert.
Fische sind angeblich gesundheitlich unbedenklich, aber 10 kilo AAl würde ich dann doch vielleicht über´s Jahr verteilt essen.
Saale ist bis auf einzelne gesperrte NSG im Stadtgebiet fischbar, wenn Du im DAV bist und eine Kartenkopie bekommst Du eigentlich in allen Angelläden.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Die Beisszeit ist übrigens recht früh geworden.
Ich saß knapp 20.00 Uhr und schon ging es los.
22.00 Uhr war Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ja man sagt ja meist auch 2h vor und nach sonnenuntergang und da der ja zur zeit um 8te rum liegt haut das schon hin.


----------



## lichtgestalt (1. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@placebo...
ja war echt ein schönes tier!
hatte ordentlich kraft!
und es sieht wohl so aus als ob ich jetzt sein maskottchen geworden bin... grins


----------



## Veit (1. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

In der Saale beißen die Aale dieses Jahr allgemein immer recht früh. Bis 24 Uhr ist dort meist alles gelaufen. Ab um 3 Uhr geht aber oft nochmal was.
Letztes Jahr saß es anders aus, da war die beste Beißzeit zwischen 0 Und 1 Uhr. 
An deren Flüssen habe ich aber teilweise erst ab 2 Uhr gut gefangen. 
War gestern mit nem Angelfreund auch an der Saale auf Aal, aber erfolglos. Mini-Döbel und kleine Welse konnten wir fangen. Außerdem zog ich eine meterlange Eisenstange aus dem Wasser, nachdem ich zuvor einen schönen Biss hatte.
War offenbar die falsche Stelle.


----------



## honeybee (1. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 01.09.2004
Angelmethode: Schwimmer
Köder: Tauwurm
Wasser/Tiefe: sehr klar/ca.2.50m
Wo:alter Steinbruch Neumark /Sachsen 
Untergrund:steinig
Beißzeit: 22.10Uhr
Fisch: 1 Aal 53cm


----------



## Veit (2. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Habs an der Saale auch auf Aal probiert, diesmal an einer anderen Stelle als in den letzten Tagen. Keinen Schleicher erwischt, aber zwei nette Überraschungen. Eine Quappe von 49 cm (meine bisher größte) und schon wieder eine Barbe von 43 cm. Die beiden Fische sind am Leben geblieben und dürfen jetzt im Großraumaquarium eines Gerätehändlers in Halle bestaunt werden.  
Es gab auch noch mehrere Fehlbisse und da ich an der Stelle sonst kaum Beifänge hatte, denke ich dass auch Aale aktiv waren aber halt nicht am Haken hängen blieben. Da Luftdruck und Temperatur steigen und Mond abnimmt dürfte es wohl in den nächsten Tagen wieder aufwärts gehen.

@ Dorschi: Bei mir ging das Beißen erst etwa 21:30 Uhr los und ging bis 24 Uhr. Denke das liegt daran, dass deine Stelle direkt an den Verstecken der Aale ist, während sie an der Mündung laufen müssen, damit man Bisse bekommt. Es war an der Saale eigentlich immer so, dass die Beißzeiten von Stelle zu Stelle unterschiedlich waren.


----------



## Dorschi (2. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ honeybee


Das gute Frotte´!
War das nicht ein bischen schade? :q  :q  :q


----------



## honeybee (2. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@Dorschi

Für nen schönen Aal ist mir nix zu schade .....:q


----------



## Veit (3. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Bei mir und meinem Angelfreund Andreas war diesmal an der selben Saalestelle wie am Vorabend gar nix. Fast keine Bisse. 
Heute abend probier ichs mal ne neue Stelle, die ich gestern beim Blinkern entdeckt hatte.


----------



## Veit (4. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Zwischen 20 und 21:30 Uhr 5 Döbel und 2 schöne Breitkopfaale an einem Saalenebenarm (Stelle mit besten Empfehlungen von Dorschi) auf Wurm mit Lockstoff "Monster Crab".
Danach war das Beißen vorbei und ich war noch an der Saale selbst, wo es aber nicht einen Biss gab. Vielleicht hätte ich bleiben sollen, denn schlechter hätte es an der ersten Stelle ja nicht laufen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Letzte Woche war hier an der Donau etwas durchwachsen. 
Letzten Die., 31.08.; es war Schwühlwarm, abnehmender Mond und leicht bedeckt. Vom 20:00-22:15Uhr hatte ich vier Aale; 65cm:750g, 79cm: 1,1kg und 84cm: 1,2kg. Ein weiterer mit 55cm schwimmt wieder, dazu hatte ich noch einige Bisse die ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte. 
Habe das Angeln so zeitig, 22:15Uhr, eingestellt da ich ja am nächsten Tag wieder Arbeiten musste und der Fisch auch noch versorgt werden muss. 

Am Do., 02.09.; warm, wolckenlos, abnehmender Mond. Von 19:00Uhr aber diesmal bis 23:30Uhr null Bisse. Ich denke mal das der doch sehr helle Mond den Aalen und auch allen anderen Fischen auf den Magen geschlagen hat. Trotz der doch zum Teil großen Wassertiefe von bis zu 12m.

Gestern nun 03.09.; Schwühlwarm, zweitweise bedeckt, abnehmender Mond. von  19:00Uhr bis 00:30Uhr. Erst tat sich nichts weiter. Gegen 23:00Uhr dann ein ordentlicher Biss auf Tauwurm am 1/0 langschenklichen Aalhacken. Ergebniss nach ordentlichem Drill Aal 94cm, 1,5kg. Später kam noch ein kleiner ca. 30cm Waller (war bestimmt schon mein 15'ter in dieser Größe dieses Jahr) und ein 55cm Aal dazu. Die beiden letzteren schwimmen aber wieder.


----------



## ug7t (4. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 03.09.
Angelmethode: mit Pose
Köder: Tauwurm, halbiert
Wetter: Tag sonnig ca.25°C, Nachts ca. 15°C
Wasser/Tiefe: 1.50-2.50 
Wo: Nebenarm Trave, Lübeck
Untergrund:Sandig
Wann: 19:30-00:15
Beißzeit: XXXX
Fisch: 0 Aale
Sonstiges: 2 Alande von ca. 20 cm (ich glaube es waren welche)

Es war das erste Mal das ich alleine auf Aal war und das zweite Mal insgesamt. Leider hat kein Aal gebissen, die Angler nebenan hatten aber auch keine (zumindest bis 00:30 Uhr).

grüße,
ug7t


----------



## Veit (6. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hatte zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr an einem Saaleseitenarm einen schönen Aal von 66 cm und 5 Döbel. Danach war ich noch an einem Saalewehr, wo nix gebissen hat.


----------



## Veit (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wir waren diesmal an einer anderen Stelle. Von der war ich nicht sehr begeistert. Viele Fehlbisse und ich selbst habe nichts rausgeholt, Angelfreund Andreas hatte immerhin einen Aal von ca. 60 cm und ne Brasse.


----------



## Edte (7. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 06.09.
Angelmethode: Pose /Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig ca.25°C, Nachts ca. 17°C
Wasser/Tiefe: 0,5-1,5
Wo: Nebenarm Oberwarnow, Breitling
Untergrund:Sandig mit Seegraswiesen
Wann: 19:30-01:00
Beißzeit: 19:30- 1:00
Fisch: 1Aal , 2 Scholen
Sonstiges: Endlich hat es bei mir auch wieder geklappt mit dem Aal , ein schön fetter Schleicher , 62 cm 875 g.

Gruß EDTE


----------



## Edte (8. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 07.09.
Angelmethode: Pose /Grund
Köder: Tauwurm, Wattwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig ca.25°C, Nachts ca. 17°C
Wasser/Tiefe: 0,5-1,5
Wo: Oberwarnow, Breitling
Untergrund:Sandig mit Seegraswiesen
Wann: 19:30-00:30
Beißzeit: 19:30- 00:30
Fisch: 0 aale, 5 Scholen
Sonstiges: leider kein aal aber viele bisse und die plattfisch waren richtig gut!

gruß Edte


----------



## Dorschi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 08.09.
Angelmethode: Grundangeln
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter:Tag Sonnig 24°c
Wasser/Tiefe: 1.50 
Wo:Saalenebenarm Halle
Untergrund:Sandig, Steinig, zT. Holzanschwemmungen
Wann: 21.30 
Beißzeit: s.o.
Fisch: 2 Aale 
Der 50ger durfte wieder laufen! ein schöner 70ger musste mit nach Hause
Alles Blankaale
Magen des 70er war leer
Sonstiges: 1 Güster 3 grosse Döbel


----------



## STeVie (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich missbrauch jetzt mal das Topic hier!  :q 

Will am Samstag endlich mein ersten Aal fangen, diesmal wird nix dem zufall überlassen. Der Mond is gut  #6 das Material stimmt, Köder sind fit  #w .
Fehlt mir nur noch ne gute Stelle! ich hab hier mal ne Karte, wo meint ihr könnte ne gute stelle sein? oder kann man das anhand der karte überhaupt ned sagen? Was was sollte ich achten bei der stellenwahl?

Diesmal muss es einfach klappen!  #q  #:  #q


----------



## Dorschi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Such mal Rinnen im Flußlauf, Gumpen etc. Versteckmöglichkeiten unter Bäumen, deren Wurzeln in das Wasser ragen, Gegenströmungsbereiche Strömungsberuhigte Zonen. Bei Blankaal aber eher Zugstrecken und Bereiche oberhalb von Wehren, wo sie zum Stehen kommen. 

Petri Heil!


----------



## Veit (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Vorgestern abend war ich oberhalb eines Saalewehrs, da lief aber rein garnichts. 
Gestern abend erst an einem Saaleseitenarm. Dort habe ich leider einen schönen Schuppenkarpfen von schätzungsweise 70 cm beim Versuch einer Handlandung verloren, weil ich den Kescher nicht aufgeklappt hatte. Selbst schuld! Einen Döbel von 54 cm konnte ich landen. 
Dann war ich noch an der Saale. Dort gab es bloß eine Güster. Ein anderer angler der neben mir saß, fing immerhin einen Aal, der aber untermaßig war.


----------



## Bausi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich habe meinen Kadaver (wie so oft) mal wieder an die Leine geschleppt und habe von 20 Uhr bis 01.15 Uhr einen Mini-Döbel gefangen, hatte auch ansonsten keinen Biss...
Ich glaube, das Aaljahr ist vorbei, ehe es überhaupt angefangen hat, mit Sicherheit das schlechteste meiner Anglerlaufbahn...


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				Bausi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meinen Kadaver (wie so oft) mal wieder an die Leine geschleppt und habe von 20 Uhr bis 01.15 Uhr einen Mini-Döbel gefangen, hatte auch ansonsten keinen Biss...
> Ich glaube, das Aaljahr ist vorbei, ehe es überhaupt angefangen hat, mit Sicherheit das schlechteste meiner Anglerlaufbahn...



Jau Bausi. Da kann ich mitreden. Aus meinem Vereinsgewässer habe ich dieses Jahr nur 5 Aale gefangen und keinen einzigen davon mitgenommen. Das hatte ich noch nie!!! Aber an einem Fluss lief es gar nicht so schlecht. Trotdem ein aussergewöhnlich schlechtes Aaljahr.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



> Ich glaube, das Aaljahr ist vorbei, ehe es überhaupt angefangen hat



Ab welcher Wassertemperatur wird es denn schwierig überhaupt noch Aale an den Haken zu bekommen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bausi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Sylverpasi
...und das nach dem tollen letzten Jahr...
Dieses Jahr: 56 Ansitze am Fluss: 7 maßige (der größte hatte aber auch nur schlappe 61 cm...) und drei Ansitze am Vereinssee: 2 Schnürsenkel !  

Ich bin mit Sicherheit Deutschlands erfolglosester Aalangler und trotzdem versuche ich es immer wieder !!!    

@ Andreas
Man munkelt, dass die Aale ab einer Wassertemperatur unter 11 Grad das Fressen einstellen, dieses gilt aber wohl nur für die Flüsse, denn am Vereinssee wurden bei uns selbst im November bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur noch Schlängler gefangen...
Nicht genaues weiß man nicht !  ;+


----------



## STeVie (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				Bausi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mit Sicherheit Deutschlands erfolglosester Aalangler und trotzdem versuche ich es immer wieder !!!



Hey du fängst immerhin 0,15 Aale pro Ansitz!  #6 
Ich lieg bei 0,00 Aale pro Ansitz!  :m  #q


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ab welcher Wassertemperatur wird es denn schwierig überhaupt noch Aale an den Haken zu bekommen?
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Sollte das Wasser auf 10 °C abkühlen, wars das auf jeden Fall. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich noch Aale bei ca. 14°C. Und das waren meistens Raubaale. Tatort: Dieksee! :m


----------



## ug7t (11. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 10.09.2004
Angelmethode: Rute 1: Grundblei 30g als Laufblei bzw. Rute 2 kleines Birnenblei am Wirbel der 2. Rute
Köder: Rotwurm
Wetter: Tag sonnig >20°C/ Nachts klar vielleicht 15°C
Gewässer: Trave, direkt unter der Herrenbrücke
Wasser/Tiefe: trübe ca. 7°C, relativ tief vielleicht 3-4m eventuell auch mehr 
Untergrund: sandig, schlammig
Beißzeit: 20:45
Fisch: 1 Aal so ca 25 cm und daumendick (released)
Sonstiges: Hatte mehrmals heftiges Zucken und Schnurnahme an der der ersten Rute. Das 30 g Blei lag hinter dem Brückenpfeiler, eventuell ist es da manchmal von der Strömung mitgenommen worden. Sah immer wie ein super Biss aus!
An der zweiten Rute tat sich gar nichts.

grüße,
Nicolaus


----------



## Veit (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

An der Saale biss am vergangenen Abend an der Mündung eines Nebenarm ein Aal von 67 cm, der so fett war, dass man ihn nicht ganz umfassen konnte. Ansonsten noch 3 Güstern und einige Fehlbisse. Angelfreund Andreas hatte nix und mein anderer Angelkumpel Michael fing auf Frolic 2 Döbel, obwohl an der Stelle nicht vorgefüttert war.

In der Nacht zuvor war ich mit meinen Angelfreunden Hendrik und Michael unterhalb eines Saalewehrs. Hendrik und ich hatten je 2 Güstern auf Wurm, auch Köfi hatte zumindest ich mehrere Bisse, konnte aber keinen verwerten. Michael hatte ein Güster auf Wurm und die andere Rute mit Frolic ausgelegt. Damit fing er seine zwei bisher mit Abstand größten Karpfen von 70 und 75 cm und noch 2 Brassen. Zum Schluss hatte ich auch noch eine Rute auf Frolic umgebaut, was mit noch eine große Brasse und nen Döbel brachte.


----------



## Quallenfischer (13. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin,

dicke Fische|laola: 

gruß Hannes


----------



## Veit (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Quallenfischer: Die Größe der Karpfen ist an dieser Stelle in etwa Durchschnitt und wenn sie richig gut beißen fängt man sogar noch mehr davon. Am Morgen bevor Micha die beiden Karpfen dort gefangen hat, hatte ich selbst auch einen 69er und noch einen größeren verloren. Da beim Aalangeln an der Saale vorhin gar nichts lief, werde ich mich in der kommenden Nacht dort auf Karpfen ansetzen, weil die Erfolgsaussichten dabei aktuell doch besser sind.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

|director: So Leute. Ich werde hiermit offiziell meine Aalsaison beenden! :c
Prognose: Hatte dieses Jahr nicht so viele, wie die Jahre davor. Mein bisher schlechtestes Aaljahr. Dafür konnte ich einige über 70 cm verbuchen |stolz:. Euch anderen noch Hoffnungsträgern wünsche ich noch eine gute bis sehr gute Aalsaison! Und wir lesen uns nächstes Jahr wieder in einer neuen Ausgabe 
"Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005"!|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Bei Uns läuft es noch!
Konnte gestern zwar nur zwei Schnürsenkel verhaften mit 57 und 59 cm, aber ein Freund von mir hatte mehr Glück mit einem schönen fetten 65er. An der selben Stelle noch 2 Hammerbisse mit Abriß! Vielleicht Wels?


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Der Hauptgrund, warum ich nicht mehr losziehe ist, dass mein Sohnemann meine ganzen Würmer freigelassen hat und ich kein Bock mehr habe, mir welche zu suchen. Nachts ist es aber auch schon zu kalt und zu winig.


----------



## Veit (15. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Die letzte Nacht an der Saale war wohl ne Aalnacht der besonderen Art. Kein Aal, aber trotzdem nen dicken Fang gemacht. Eine Rute habe ich mit Wurm ausgelegt die andere mit Frolic. Auf Wurm gab es fünf gute Bisse ( zwei kurz nach Dunkelwerden, die anderen kurz vor Mitternacht), aber verwerten konnte ich nur einen. Das war auch bloß eine Güster. Auf Frolic fing ich um etwa 23 Uhr nach nur zehnminütigem Drill meinen neuen Rekordkarpfen von 87 cm (verbessert von 83 cm). Der durfte selbstverstädlich wieder schwimmen. Ein makelloser und fetter Spiegler. Schon kurz darauf biss ein weiterer Karpfen, den ich aber nach einigen Minuten Drill verlor, weil er in ein Hinderniss zog, was ich in der Dunkelheit nicht erkennen konnte. Auch der dürfte ziemlich groß gewesen sein. Danach kein Karpfenbiss mehr, aber noch 2 Döbel von 50 und 55 cm sowie eine große Brasse (knapp 60 cm).


----------



## Edte (15. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War letze Nacht wieder mal am Breitling unterwegs, leider kein aal aber dafür eine Rekordflunder von 37 cm , 750 g.
Was ein Tier.
Dazu gab es noch 3 normale Flundern.

Gruß EDTE


----------



## Basti 88 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Letzte Nacht war ich wieder los und konnte 6 Aale Fangen.
Leider alle zu klein .
Gebissen haben sie von 20,15Uhr bis ca...22,00Uhr.
Auf Wurm,Krebs und Muschel.


----------



## jugendleiter (15. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 04.09.04 bis 05.09.04(Von 14.00-07.00Uhr)
Angelmethode: Grundangeln/Laufblei            /schwimmer auf grund 
Köder:                    Tauwurm                       / maden
Wetter: Tag leicht sonnig 21°C/ Nachts klar 12°C
Wasser/Tiefe:  ca.18-20°C warm      1,3m         /80cm
Wo: vereinsgewäser
Untergrund:leicht schlammig
Beißzeit: ca.17.00  bis 17.30    21. bis 22.15     23.45 bis 00.30     03.15 bis 04.00
Fische:  aal 49cm ,57cm ,72cm  ,86cm    ,98cm
andere fische 
karpfen 89cm 7,9kg      96cm  9,2kg
zander   74cm   2,6kg
hecht 91cm   3,9kg


----------



## Tierfreund (15. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

jugendleiter: Du fischst nicht etwa in einem Zuchteich?   Petri - so eine Angelsitzung habe ich in 21 Jahren noch nicht annähernd erlebt.


----------



## Veit (16. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hatte an der Saale unterhalb eines Wehrs etwa 23 Uhr auf Wurm nen Aal von 61 cm noch zwei Fehlbisse. Auf Frolic biss diesmal bloß ein großer Döbel.


----------



## Veit (17. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War gerade an der Saale an einem Wehr in der Innenstadt von Halle. Es hätte ein guter Abend werden können, aber ich hatte viel Pech andererseits aber auch großern Must gebaut. Um 20:30 Uhr warf ich die erste Rute oberhalb aus. Noch ehe die zweite zum Auswurf unterhalb des Wehrs bereit war, hatte ich an der ersten einen heftigen Biss, den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Döbel - Dachte ich. Aber kaum war die Rute wieder neu ausgeworfen schon wieder ein Biss. Diesmal hing was am anderen Ende. Einen schönen Aal von etwa 70 cm konnte ich vom anderen Ufer heranziehen. Tja, beim Rausheben riss dass mit 0,23 mm zu schwache Vorfach. Ich hätte es wissen müssen, da ich an dieser Stelle dieses Jahr schon zwei große Aale wegen zu dünnem Vorfach verloren hatte. Danach warf ich beide Ruten oberhalb mit geflochtenen 15lbs Vorfächern aus. Kurz hintereinander zwei Fehlbisse. Dann der nächste Biss und diesmal war starker Widerstand nach dem Anhieb zu spüren. Mit Mühe gelang es den Aal heranzupumpen ohne das er das Wehr herunterzog. Vor mir an der Wehrmauer schlängelte sich ein sehr fetter Aal von ca. 70 bis 80 cm. Diesmal hielt das Vorfach beim Rausheben, aber der Haken schlitze aus. Keschern geht dort leider nicht. Echt Sch...! Danach noch ein Fehlbiss und dann war nach etwa einer Stunde Beißzeit auch schon wieder alles vorbei. Eine Rute hatte ich dann unterhalb ausgeworfen, aber da gabs nur Zupfer. Oberhalb hatte ich kurz vorm Einpacken 23:30 Uhr noch einen kurzen Biss. Dass ich die übrigen Fehlbisse nicht verwerten konnte, verstehe ich jetzt noch nicht. Ich hatte vor dem Anhieb immer noch kurz Schnur gegeben und die wurde mir jedesmal regelrecht aus den Fingern gerissen. Dumm gelaufen kann man da nur sagen...
Werds am kommenden Abend nochmal probieren, aber ob es dann nochmal beißt ist fraglich. Etliche Male hab ich es dieses Jahr schon oberhalb von diesem Wehr probiert und oft gab es keinen einzigen Biss. Sogesehen war dieser Abend wirklich ausgewöhnlich.


----------



## Bausi (17. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Mensch veit, Abende gibt es, die sollte es gar nicht geben...
Da hast Du ja wirklich Pech gehabt !  

Ich kann mich nach dem letzten Ansitz gestern von 19- 0.30 Uhr an der Leine auch aus diesem Thread verabschieden, wir hatten sechs Ruten draußen und hatten (wiederholt) nicht einen einzigen Zupfer...

So werde ich mich ab sofort um den Zanderbestand des Mittellandkanals kümmern, scheint mehr Erfolg zu versprechen ! #6 

Ab April 2005 geht es allerdings wieder los und ich freu mich schon drauf !!! :l


----------



## Veit (17. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Bausi: Ja manchmal ist es echt zum Totärgern, aber der Verlust des ersten Aals geht wg. dem feinen Vorfach wirklich auf meine Kappe. 
Für mich geht die Aalsaison noch nicht zu Ende. Am Wochenende gehts nochmal an die Elbe nach Magdeburg *freu*, wo ich ne echte Topp-Stelle kenne. Ansonsten sind vielleicht doch noch ein paar Aale an der Saale drin, beißen tun sie ja noch, wie man gestern gesehen hat.


----------



## Veit (18. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Meine Befürchtung dass der gestrige Abend an dem Saalewehr doch relativ einmalig war ist leider eingetreten. Zwischen 20 und 21:30 Uhr lediglich ein Biss oberhalb. Das war auch noch ein Gründling. Zum Schluss hab ich noch kurz unterhalb hingeworfen und sofort hat ne Güster gebissen. Dann hab ich noch Dorschi besucht, der an einem Seitenarm der Saale saß. Da er bis dahin aber nur ne Brasse und kaum Bisse hatte, hab ich die Ruten dort gar nicht nochmal ausgepackt. 
Hoffentlich ist an der Elbe heute abend mehr los.


----------



## fishing-willi (18. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

ich war gestern abend auch mal wieder los, und die beissfreude hat mich echt verwundert! es vergingen keine 10 minuten, ohne biss!hab  5 stück gekricht, allesdings alle unter 50cm! hatte noch mindestens 10 fehlbisse!
heute abend geht es wieder los!


----------



## Interesierter (18. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Veit

Mit welcher Sorte Frolic angelt ihr immer, es gibt ja Rind und Geflügel oder ist das egal?


----------



## Veit (19. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich war letzte Nacht mit meinem Angelfreund Hendrik zu unserem höchstwahrscheinlich letzten Aalduell in diesem Jahr nochmal an der Elbe in Magdeburg. 3:3 ging es. Hendrik hatte einen untermaßigen, nen 55er und nen schönen 65er. Ich leider nur zwei gerade maßige (knapp 50 cm) und einen untermaßigen. Desweiteren hat noch jeder einen größeren Aal durch Festsetzen verloren. Die Bisse waren leider nicht mehr so agressiv wie bei unserem ersten Aalduell an der Elbe im Hochsommer als ich mit 8:2 gesiegt hatte, so dass wir diesmal viele Fehlbisse hatten. Je eine Rute hatten wir auch mit Köderfisch ausgelegt. Darauf gingen viele Krabben, aber auch teils sehr starke Bisse. Wir hatten beide kurzzeitig etwas größeres dran, aber in beiden Fällen ausgestiegen.
Dennoch ein schöner Aalsaison(fast)abschluss.


----------



## Veit (21. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich wollte es gestern abend an der Saale in Halle eigentlich nochmal auf Aal probieren. Aber da starker Wind eine vernünftige Bissanzeige unmöglich machte, griff ich einfach mal zur Spinnrute. 2 Zander konnte ich fangen und hatte noch zwei Ausschlitzer. Der erste Zander war ein ganz kleiner Bursche von etwa 30 cm, der andere mit 52 cm zwar maßig, aber da der Zanderbestand in der Saale derzeit sehr schlecht ist durfte auch dieser nach kurzem Erinnerungsfoto wieder schwimmen. Köder: 2er bzw. 4er Spinner. Auf Wobbler und Gummifische ging nix außer Laub.


----------



## Veit (23. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Habs am vergangenen Abend an einem Saalewehr nochmal auf Aal probiert. Einen aalverdächtigen Biss oberhalb, aber nicht verwertet, unterhalb ein großes Rotauge. Ansonsten ging zunächst nix. Also habe ich mal ein bisschen rumprobiert und einfach mal nur ca. 10 Meter unterhalb des Wehrs geworfen, wo die starke Strömung impolsante Strudel bildet. Da ging die Post ab. Innerhalb etwa einer Stunde geschah folgendes: Bei der ersten Köderkontrolle Wurm zerfetzt. Danach 59er Barbe. Dann ein heftiger Fehlbiss. Danach ein Ausschlitzer. Als nächste ne Barbe von ca. 40 cm. Und dann schon wieder ein harter Biss. Diesmal war was riesiges am anderen Ende. Der Fisch ließ sich kaum vom Grund lösen, zog am Wehr hin und her und flüchtete nicht flussabwärts. Eine Barbe oder ein Karpfen waren das nach bestimmt nicht. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein guter Wels am Haken hing. Nach etwa zehn Minuten Drill dann leider Abriss. Landen hätte können ich ihn aber sowieso nicht, weil ich von einer Mauer aus geangelt habe. Dennoch ein sehr aufschlussreicher Abend, denn ein Angelfreund der die Angelstelle schon jahrelang befischt, hat immer gesagt, dass es sinnlos wäre so nah ans Wehr zu werfen, weil sich in dieser starken Strömung eh kein Fisch halten könne. Naja, auf solche Aussagen gebe ich sowieso nichts, solange ich es nicht selbst probiert habe....


----------



## Bausi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Veit !!!

Na, das war ja eine spannende Geschichte !!!
Ich hab die Aalsaison ja bereits abgeschlossen...

Du hast völlig Recht, glaube nur den Statistiken, die Du selbst gefälscht hast ! #6 

Worauf spezialisierst Du Dich denn jetzt nach der Aalsaison ?

Viele Grüße
vom Bausi


----------



## Veit (23. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Bausi: Auf Karpfen, Quappen, das Spinnfischen und im tiefen Winter greife ich dann wieder viel zu Feeder- und Matchrute. 
Aber ich freue mich jetzt schon wieder auf den nächsten April, wenn die Aale wieder loslegen. Gibt nix schöneres als nach nem anstrengenden Tag abends schön auf Aal zu gehen.


----------



## Bausi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Veit
Du sprichst mir sowas aus der Seele, ich bin auch immer richtig melancholisch, wenn die Aalsaison zu Ende ist...

Ich gehe anschließend meist mit der Spinnrute los oder auch mal abends am Kanal auf Zander mit Grundmontage, im Winter auf Quappen, wenn es schön kanckig kalt ist, aber nichts lässt sich mit einem schönen, ruhigen Aalansitz vergleichen !!!


----------



## Veit (24. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Diesmal unterhalb vom Wehr nur ein Biss. Die ca. 60 cm lange Barbe konnte nicht gelandet werden, weil ein Angelfreund der zufällig gerade "zu Besuch" war beim Landen per Senke versagt hat. Dafür fing ich oberhalb völlig unerwartet eine 50er Barbe und hatte dort noch zwei heftige Fehlbisse. Ein anderer angelfreund der mitgeangelt hat, erwischt oberhalb einen 67er Blankaal.


----------



## JonasH (24. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Soo endlich kann ich auch mal aktiv mitwirken... mein Kumpel hat heute einen 50ger (klein aber fein) beim stippen an der Kopfrute auf MAden gefangen... aber ich fülle mal das "formular" aus...


Datum: 24.09.2004
Angelmethode: Posenmontage/ ca. 10cm über Grund
Köder: Maden
Wetter: Tag, windig um die 17°
Wasser/Tiefe: Trüb, 1,5meter
Wo: Mittellandkanal
Untergrund: steinig
Beißzeit: 17:30
Fisch: 1 Aal und (10 Ukeleien)
Sonstiges: ---


----------



## JonasH (24. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Das Bild wollte nicht so recht!


----------



## tanner (24. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Datum: 24.09.2004
Wo: ELBE
Angelmethode: Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: Tag, windig um die 16°
Wasser/Tiefe: Trüb, 1,5m, 13°C
Untergrund: Sand,Kies,Steine
Beißzeit: 20:35
Fisch: Aal 60cm
Sonstiges: Brassen,Döbel


----------



## Veit (25. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Gewässer: Saale in Halle
Stelle: etwa 10 Meter vor einen Wehr, ca. 1 m Tiefe und betonierter Grund
Fang: 65 cm Blankaal und noch zwei Fehlbisse
Köder: Tauwurm
Wetter: leichter Regen, 10 Grad
Ein Angelfreund fing unterhalb vom wehr auch einen Aal, der aber nur gerade so maßig war und eine Brasse.


----------



## Veit (26. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Gewässer: Saale in Halle
Stelle: wieder direkt vor einem Wehr, die andere Rute unterhalb
Fänge: oberhalb ein prächtiger Blankaal von 76 cm (mein zweitgrößter dieses Jahr) und ein Döbel, unterhalb eine Brasse
Köder: Tauwurm mit Lockstoff Dynamit-Aalwunder von Top Secret
Wetter: bewölkt, knapp 10 Grad 
Mein Angelfreund Benni fing eine 50 cm lange Barbe unterhalb vom Wehr.

Nachmittags war ich schon an zwei Dorfteichen wo ich insgesamt 4 Spiegelkarpfen um die 50 cm mit Matchrute und Maden bzw. Mais-Made als Köder fing. Am 12er Vorfach lieferten auch die kleineren Buschen schöne Drills.


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Langsam werden die Aalmeldungen weniger........


----------



## Stefan6 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam werden die Aalmeldungen weniger........


Schau mal unter Schuppenaale,statt Aal gibt es jetzt Butt.#h :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Jo Stefan ich habs schon gehört. Aber für mich wird es auch nur noch Butt geben. Jetzt wird morgen meine Brandungssaison eröffnet!!!


----------



## Veit (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich hatte am vergangenen Abend zwar wieder einen aalverdächtigen Biss oberhalb vom Wehr, aber diesmal ging der Anhieb ins Leere. Unterhalb hatte ich einige Hänger nachdem es zuvor Bisse gab. Denke aber, dass das eher kleine Aale sind (wenn überhaupt) oder auch schon erste Quappe. Eine Güster konnte ich landen.


----------



## Bausi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Veit ist ein unerbittlicher, was das Aale angeln betrifft, ich ziehe meinen Hut !!!
Ich habe mittlerweile die Spinnrute rausgekramt und gestern einen schönen Hecht in Größe von 65 cm und zwei untermaßige gefangen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na Bausi. Hat es Dich auch gepackt, das Hechtfieber....?


----------



## Bausi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Jau Dennis, ich bin dem gnadenlos verfallen und es scheint keine Rettung zu geben... :k  :k  :k 

Ist wirklich eine schöne Alternative zum Ansitzen, man hat als positiven Nebeneffekt auch das Gefühl, etwas für seine Fitness getan zu haben !

Zudem sterbe ich für einen leckeren Hecht im Backofen !!! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Dann schick ich Dir 6 Hechte per Post...... Ich hab noch so viele *g*.


----------



## Bausi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Och nöööö...

Lieb von Dir, ich hab allerdings eine Maxime, welche da lautet: Iss nur die Fische, die Du selber fängst !


----------



## Veit (27. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Bausi & Sylverpasi: Ich würde ja gerne mal auf Hecht gehen, aber in den hiesigen Gewässern lohnt es sich einfach kaum. Beim Spinnangeln beißen fast nur Döbel und Barsche. Zwei Freunde von mir waren gestern zum Beispiel den ganzen Tag an ca. 10 veschiedenen Gewässern blinkern, auch vom Boot aus. Einen einzigen Hecht haben sie gefangen von 68 cm. Schöner Fisch, aber wenn man bedenkt wie hart er erarbeitet werden musste, ist dass doch enttäuschend. Da gehe ich dann doch lieber auf Aal und Karpfen, weil da die Erfolgsaussichten doch wesentlich besser sind.


----------



## Veit (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War vorhin wieder am Saalewehr. Oberhalb diesmal kein Biss. Unterhalb vier Bisse. Davon zwei verwertet. Das waren eine Güster und ein Aal. Leider nur untermaßig, aber zum Ende der Aalsaison zählt wirklich jeder Schleicher.


----------



## Bausi (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Veit
Gibt es denn keine guten Stellen in der Saale ?
Du angelst doch gern an den dortigen wehren, ich würde es zum Spinnfischen einfach mal 50m ober- und unterhalb eines solchen Wehres versuchen, sollte mich doch sehr wundern, wenn gerade in ruhigen gewässerzonen kein guter Hecht stehen sollte...


----------



## Veit (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Bausi: Wehre sind meine bevorzugten Angelstellen beim Spinnfischen, aber es ist egal wo. Mit Hecht ist nicht viel los. Einen hab ich dieses Jahr gefangen, aber nicht in der Saale. Einen recht großen (ca. 90 cm) hatte ich an der Saale dran, aber leider verloren. Ansonsten nur Döbel, Döbel, Döbel....
Und selbst die richtigen Spinn-Profis, die mit kästenweise Kunstködern anrücken fangen nicht viel besser.


----------



## Edte (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Naja für mich war die aalsoison eigendlich offiziel abgehackt. 
Aber ersten kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.
Konnte letzte nacht in der brandung einen 86 cm Blankaal verhaften gewogen satte 1,6 kg.
Genauen Bericht mit Bildern findet ihr hier. :

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=37146


hier noch ein bild:







Mfg EDTE


----------



## Bausi (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Veit
Das ist ja schade, würde mich ja mal reizen, dort meinen Gummifisch zu baden ! 

@ Edte
Boah, was für ein Koloss, ein dickes PETRI !!!


----------



## Veit (28. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Bausi: Naja, mein Angelkumpel ist vorhin vorbei gekommen und hat mir schon wieder nen 60er Hecht präsentiert, den er diesmal tatsächlich unterhalb von einem Saalewehr gefangen hat. Wenn man vom Teufel spricht...
Vielleicht muss ich es doch mal wieder probieren.
Jetzt gehe ich erstmal auf Aal!!!

@ Edte: Ein Prachtexemplar!


----------



## Veit (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wir waren mal an einer anderen Stelle wo wir auch ein bisschen auf Zander spekuliert hatten. Tja, kein Biss geschweigedenn ein Fisch.


----------



## Bausi (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Auf Zander werde ich heute abend am Kanal mein Glück auch mal versuchen, dann jedoch nicht mit Kunstköder, sondern mit halbem Köderfisch, das Wetter ist ja recht "zanderträchtig" !


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wie hieß doch nochmal die seite vom aalfreund wo man so vieles über mond und aal erfahren kann. danke im voraus


----------



## Stefan6 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Die heißt:www.aalfreun.de#6 :q


----------



## Veit (30. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich war vorhin mit meinem Angelfreund Micha am Saalewehr. Er konnte einen 75 cm langen Aal fangen, der sein bisher größter ist und hatte noch zwei Fehlbisse. Bei mir wollte sich diesmal gar nichts tun. 
Danach hab ichs noch allein an einer anderen Stelle probiert. Dreimal hats ganz kurz an der Spitze gezupft, aber ernsthafte Bisse waren das nicht. Die Fische mögen mich wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Bausi (30. September 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Lass mal Veit,
die mögen Dich schon noch, die fetten Monate sind nunmehr aber wohl leider vorbei...
Du hast doch bislang gut gefangen !
Ich war gestern am Kanal und hatte nicht mal einen Zupfer...


----------



## Veit (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Der letzte Abend war das totale Gegenteil zum Vorabend, zumindest vom Beißverhalten her. Es hat oberhalb vom Wehr besser denn je gebissen. Mit einer Rute 8 heftige Bisse. Nach dem sechsten war ich aber schon völlig verzweifelt. Bis dahin sind mir drei gute Fische (wahrscheinlich Aale) ausgeschlitzt und einen kleinen Aland konnte ich fangen. Offensichtlich lag es an den neuen (Billig-)Haken, die ich mal testen wollte. Die habe ich nun allen entsorgt. Dann hatte ich einen hochwertigen DAM-Sumohaken angebunden und gleich der erste Biss darauf brachte endlich einen Aal ,mit 63 cm aber für diese Stelle nicht besonders groß. Danach noch ein kurzer Zupf-Bisse, aber um 22 Uhr war das tolle Beißen dann leider gänzlich vorbei.
Unterhalb zwei Bisse. Einer nur ganz zaghaft, der andere heftiger, aber noch dem Anhieb Hänger.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Veit... 
Aal geht immer noch ? hätt ich gar nicht gedacht.. mir wurds schon Ende Juli zu kalt :q :q 

Gehst du noch mit Wurm oder bist auf Fischfetzen umgestiegen ? damit habe ich im Herbst die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Veit (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Franz_16: Nur Wurm, besser halbe tauwümer. Auf freier Flussstrecke fängst du jetzt fast keine Aale mehr. Was jetzt beißt sind Blankaale, die abwandern und die sammeln sich direkt vor Wehren. An anderen Stellen ist nix mehr los.


----------



## Veit (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Diesmal oberhalb vom Wehr nur ein Biss und den konnte ich verwerten. - Ein schöner 68er Blankaal war es. Unterhalb anfangs einige zaghafte Bisse, dann eine Zeit lang Ruhe, dann zupfte es doch nochmal und ich fing noch nen zweiten Aal. Geschätze 30 cm dürften schon hoch gegriffen sein, aber Hauptsache Aal.


----------



## Veit (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich hatte am vergangenen Abend wieder 2 Aale am Saalewehr. Einen schönen 71er oberhalb und einen untermaßigen unterhalb. 
Am Nachmittag zuvor war ich schon an einem kleinen Dorfteich, wo ich 5 Karpfen bis 56 cm mit der Matchrute fangen konnte.
Ein guter Angeltag also, weil nur meine Lieblingsfische gebissen haben.


----------



## Veit (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Heute abend hat sich kein rechter Erfolg eingestellt. Wir waren zu dritt am Saalewehr. Den einzigen ernsthaften Biss hatte mein Angelfreund Micha und es war ein wirklich großer Fisch. Sah aber eher nach großem Karpfen oder sogar Wels aus. Das 30er Vorfach hat ihn jedenfalls nicht ausgehalten. Ansonsten an den übrigen Ruten weder oberhalb noch unterhalb ordentliche Bisse nur vereinzelte Zupfer.
Für mich war es trotzdem kein Schneidertag, weil ich nachmittags an nem Dorfteich wieder 3 Karpfen von 2x 49 und 51 cm mit der Matchrute hatte.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@Veit.. wenn ich das richtig sehe bist du eisern und verhaarst noch ne Zeit da draussen :q 

Könntest mal Bescheid geben wenn die Quappen anfangen :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Es ist vorbei bei bei bei das war´s. Die Aalsaisontage sind gezählt.


----------



## xonnel (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin !

Ich hoffe doch stark, dass die Aalsaison noch nicht zu Ende ist.
Morgen früh geht es mit einem Kumpel für eine Woche an den NOK um dort hauptsächlich den Aalen nachzustellen. Hoffentlich wirds balt kälter


----------



## Bausi (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallöchen !!!
Einmal wage ich es noch an unserem heimischen Baggersee auf Anguilla loszugehen, mal sehen, ich werde berichten !


----------



## Honck (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

moin moin alle zusammen,

war Samstag Abend noch mal los bei uns am Halemer Randkanal(Landkreis Cuxhaven). 
Tagasüber : 15 °C, Abends 8°C
geangelt von 18.30-23.00

An Aal war nur ein ganz dünner 40er Schnürsenkel #q , ansonsten ein kleiner Barsch, dickes Rotauge und drei Quappen :q  43,46 und 48 cm, haben von 19.45-20.00 Uhr auf Tauwurm und Köderfisch gebissen.

Ich denke die Aalzeit bei uns ist vorbei. letztes WE war auch nichts. Dafür kommen die Quappen in beislaune.

Gestern noch drei untermaßige Hechte (30 und 2 x ca 35) an der Emelke gefangen.


----------



## Veit (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich hatte heute einen sehr schlechten Abend und bin so richtig abgekocht worden. War mit meinen Angelkumpels Hendrik, Frank (Dorschi) und Andreas am Saalewehr.
Drei Bisse habe ich versaut und als einziger keinen Aal gefangen. Dorschi hatte 2 Aale von rund 65 cm, Hendrik ebenfalls 2 Aale mit ca. 55 und gut 60 cm und sogar Andreas der unterhalb geangelt hat konnte einen Aal fangen, der aber untermaßig war. Ein Schneidertag, der ganz üblen Art also.


----------



## Dorschi (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na nun mach mal halblang Veit!
Wie oft hast Du mir beim Fischen die lange Nase gezeigt?
Vielleicht hatte ich ja einfach die Topstelle? Übrigens waren die Beiden 64 und 68 cm lang und schön fett. Der 64er hatte wohl mal Raubfisch- oder Kormorankontakt, da er seine Schwanzspitze eingebüßt hatte. Er war auch mein erster Aal mit Schwimmblasenwurmbefall, wie sich beim Ausnehmen herausstellte. Also vermutlich ein Besatzaal.
Ich glaube, das wars für diese AAlsaison endgültig bei mir!

Beste Grüße


----------



## nordman (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wie bitte, die Aalsaison ist vorbei????

Moment mal, jetzt ist mit die beste Zeit, zumindest in Seen. Werde morgen zuschlagen, dann sag ich ma bescheid, was los war.


----------



## Dorschi (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@Nordmann
Schon klar, das noch was gehen wird, aber ich will keine mehr fangen, damit die anderen ablaichen und ich hoffentlich nächstes Jahr diese Saison toppen kann.
Beste Grüße und petri heil


----------



## Veit (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Diesmal war ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit angesagt, weil ich diesmal der einzige von zeitweise fünf Anglern war der was gefangen hat.
Ich habs mal an einem anderen Saalewehr probiert. Oberhalb mit Wurm auf Aal und unterhalb mit Frolic auf Karpfen. Ergebnis: ein 73 cm langer Raubaal oberhalb und noch einen Fehlbiss, unterhalb leider nur 2 Döbel innerhalb von fünf Minuten. Da es recht warm war, hatte ich eigentlich schon auf einen Karpfen gehofft, aber sollte nicht sein.

@ Dorschi: Der "untermaßige" Aal von Hendrik war übrigens 57 cm. - Angeblich... Obwohl ich sagen würde dass kann schon hinkommen, weil er einfach bloß extrem dünn war und gar nicht sooo kurz. Der andere war wohl 63 cm.


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Heute abend habe ich die tolle Aalsaison mit  mittlerweile ca. 120 Aalen endgültig gekrönt. 
Ich habe oberhalb eines Saalewehrs geangelt und konnte erst meinen neuen Rekordaal fangen und dann noch meinen alten Aalrekord einstellen.
Der erste Aal hatte 89 cm, der zweite 80 cm. Mit dem 89er habe ich nun endlich auch den 83er überboten mit dem mein Angelfreund Hendrik immer rumgeprahlt hat. 
Außerdem habe ich noch eine kleine Barbe gefangen. 
Alles auf Tauwurm mit Lockstoff "Dynamite Aalwunder" von Exori und die Aale mit 25er Vorfach auf die Spundwand gehoben.
Zwar gab es noch vier Fehlbisse und zwei Mal ist was ausgeschlitzt, aber diesmal war mir das egal.


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Sauber Sache! Dickes Petri zu den Brummern!!! Freue mich schon auf weitere Berichte von Dir im neuen Jahr. Vielleicht kommt dann der 90iger.


----------



## Dorschi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Na Petri nochmal! Und vor allem schön, daß Veit jetzt wieder ruhig schlafen kann! :q  :q  :q 
Du bist eben doch ein alter Wettangler.
Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag und Du kommst auch noch in das Alter, wo die Erholung zählt und der Abend am Wasser und dann erst der Fisch als krönende Zugabe #h  #h  #h


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Heute war wieder Aalwettangeln (ohne Preis natürlich) oberhalb vom Saalewehr angesagt.
Die Kontrahenten: Meine Angelfreund Hendrik, Benni, Micha und meine Wenigkeit.
Ergebnis: 
Ich hatte 2 Aale von 76 und 65 cm, zum schluss dann leider auch noch nen guten durch Ausschlitzen verloren
Micha fing ebenfalls 2 Aale. Einer untermaßig, der andere ein toller 79er.
Hendrik hatte einen 73er Aal und eine Güster.
Benni nur eine Güster.
Letztendlich also aufgrund der zusammengerechneten Fischgrößen Punktsieg für mich.


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Heute oberhalb vom Saalewehr 2 Aale von 55 und 67 cm für mich außerdem ne Güster. So richtig gut liefs aber nicht, denn meine Angelkollegen Dorschi und Micha gingen leer aus. Dorschi hatte allerdings drei schöne Bisse und hat einen Aal durch ausschlitzen verloren.


----------



## Edte (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Veit du wahnsinniger:m .Habe die Aalsoison eigendlich schon beendet aber werde es mal nochmal am mühlendamm ein wehr an der warnow versuchen mal sehen ob das hier oben uch so gut klappt.

MfG EDTE


----------



## Veit (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Edte: Na dann viel Erfolg! Versuchs direkt oberhalb vom Wehr. 100 Meter Abstand können schon zu viel sein. 5 bis 50 Meter vor der Wehrkrone stehen die Chancen jetzt am besten. Bin gespannt ob es auch bei dir funktioniert.

@ Dorschi: Karpfen beißen doch noch/wieder. Hatte einen schönen Schuppi 76 cm an meiner Stammstelle + 2 Döbel.


----------



## Veit (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Nur ein Gründling diesmal beim Aalangeln. Zwei schöne Bisse, die wohl eher von Aalen gestammt haben könnten, leider verpatzt. Also noch kein Grund zum Aufgeben.


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Also heute war ein äußerst frustrierender Abend. Ich war mit einem Angelfreund am Saalewehr. Eine Rute hatte ich oberhalb auf Aal und eine unterhalb, wo es zuletzt kaum gebissen hatte, mit Hoffnung auf Quappen. Genauso mein Kumpel Hendrik.
Gebissen hatte es sehr gut, aber nur unterhalb. War unnormal was wir da an Bissen hatten. Von vorsichtigen Zupfern bis hin zu Hammerbissen mit sofortigem Schnurabzug war alles dabei. Rausgeholt haben wir nicht einen Fisch. Entweder Wurm zerfressen oder nach dem Anhieb sofort Hänger, manchmal konnte man aber auch noch kurzzeitig Widerstand spüren, hing dann aber auch fest. Was kann das nur gewesen sein??? Oberhalb hatte jeder einen Biss. Für mich war das fast noch ärgerlicher, denn bei mir war es ein schöner Aal, den wir schon sehen konnte, aber dann schlitze er doch noch aus. Hendrik hatte bei seinem Biss ebenfalls was dran, aber ein Aal war es eher nicht, aber auch bei ihm schlitze der Fisch aus. Letztendlich also kein Fisch, aber fünf Montagen, mehrere Vorfächer und ca. 30 Würmer weniger. 
Immerhin hatte ich ja nachmittags schon einen kleinen Hecht von ca. 40 cm an einem Steinbruch in Halle beim Blinkern gefangen, der den Tag gerettet hat.


----------



## skipandi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin Veit,uns hat man damals erzählt,daß die großen Raubaale im Spätherbst,wenn das Wasser kälter wird,ihre Winterquartiere(Unterschlüpfe)beziehen und nur im Umkreis davon Nahrung suchen und dann diesen sofort  wieder aufsuchen und sich mit dem Schwanz festsetzen.Das würde auch deine Bisse und den dann folgenden Schnurabzug bis zum Hänger erklären.
Dein Hänger hat also den Haken im Maul.Du legst die Rute ab und läßt die Schnur lose und wartest , bis dein Hänger sich wieder bewegt.Es liegt nun an dir,ob du diese Geduld aufbringst oder der Aal Sieger wird.Abreißen kannst du dann immer noch.


----------



## Joka (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

leichte Schläge auf den Rutengriff,bei gespannter Schnur,können diese Hänger auch nicht leiden


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Skipandi: Ich denke aber nicht, dass es Aale waren die unterhalb vom Wehr so gut gebissen hatten. Wir haben dort noch nie einen maßigen Aal gefangen. Die großen haben immer nur oberhalb gebissen und dort haben sie auch keine Möglichkeiten sich festzusetzen. Unterhalb wo es gestern so gut gebissen hatte bisher immer nur untermaßige Aale, Barben, Döbel, Güstern und kleine Welse (alles selbst gefangen).  Ein Angelfreund hat dort aber schon so manche Quappe gefangen und auf die hatte ich spekuliert. Leider war der ganze Wehrkessel aber schon immer sehr hängerträchtig, so dass man oft Pech hat, dass das Blei schon festsitzt auch wenn der Fisch gehakt ist. Also sehr schwieriges Angeln. Aber ich bekommen in den nächsten Tagen schon noch raus, was es für Fische sind, die unterhalb jetzt so gut beißen.


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich hatte heute unterhalb vom Wehr bei weitem nicht so viele Bisse wie gestern, aber es tat sich doch ab und an mal was. Einen Biss konnte ich diesmal auch verwerten, statt der erhofften Quappe war es allerdings eine Güster. An meiner Rute oberhalb tat sich hingegen garnichts. Mein Angelfreund Micha, der nur oberhalb angelte konnte seinen einzigen Biss verwerten und es war ein schöner Aal von 75 cm.


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Heute lief der Aal endlich wieder richtig gut, obwohl meine Ausbeute im Verhältniss zur Bissmenge sogesehen schlecht war. Ich habe nur oberhalb vom Wehr geangelt. Ne knappe Stunde passierte garnichts, aber ab 20 Uhr bis 22 Uhr ging dann die Post ab. Ich hatte sechs Fehlbisse, verlor außerdem zwei Aale durch Ausschlitzen (einen konnte ich auch schon genau sehen), aber zum Glück konnte ich auch 3 Aale landen. Größen: 56, 71 und dann noch ein Brummer von 82 cm. 
Wetter: sternenklar, mäßiger Ostwind und ca. 5 Grad. 
Stelle: oberhalb eines Saalewehr


----------



## Veit (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War heute mit meinem Angelfreund Micha oberhalb vom Wehr zum Aalduell. Leider verliefs sehr langweilig, weil jeder nur einen Biss hatte. Die Bisse konnten aber zumindest beide verwertet werden. Trotzdem 1:0 Sieg für mich, denn bei mir wars ein 67er Aal, bei Micha nur ne Güster die natürlich nichts zählt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moni Veit alter Wettangler! Du bist aber noch fleißig auf Aal unterwegs. Mir ist das zu kalt geworden. Die Aale wollen bei uns auch nicht mehr. Viel Glück noch weiterhin.


----------



## Dorschi (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

iCH GLAUB; WIR KRIEGEN NÄCHSTES jAHR EINE SAUSCHLECHTE AALSAISON; WENN DU SO WEITER MACHST VEIT!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ihr fangt noch Aale. Ist ja sau kalt in letzter Zeit. DEn Karpfen wird jetzt nachgestellt


----------



## Veit (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Dorschi: Ich habe den Aal zurückgesetzt, damit doch noch ein paar übrigbleiben.


----------



## Veit (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wir waren zu dritt (ich und meine Angelfreunde Andreas und Micha) am Wehr, aber diesmal hat keiner was gefangen. Den einzigen guten Biss hatte ich, nach dem Anhieb war wahrscheinlich auch ein Aal dran, aber er hing sofort fest. Man hat noch Zerren am anderen Ende gemerkt, aber lösen konnte ich ihn nicht. 
Es kommen wieder bessere Tage...


----------



## Veit (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

So ganz langsam geht die Aalsaison nun auch für mich zu Ende.
Gestern und heute hatte ich kein Glück mehr. 
Gestern keine Fänge. 
Heute bloß ein Güster, die unterhalb des Wehrs gebissen hat. Oberhalb, wo ich in letzter Zeitn immer die großen Aale hatte heute kein einziger Biss, gestern immerhin einer, den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.

Ich hab jetzt noch ne Woche Herbstferien und danach ist die Aalaison dann auch für mich endgültig vorbei. Vielleicht klapps ja bis dahin doch nochmal...


----------



## MW1981 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

hallo alle zusammen,
war gestern Abend am Halemer Randkanal.
Mein Angel Kumpel Rudi und ich hatten drei Aale, 41,44 und 55cm und eine Quappe von 45 cm. Ansonsten nur ein Rotauge sonst tot. Hatten  von 18.00 Uhr bis 00.30 Uhr geangelt.


----------



## Veit (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hatte heute weder nen Aal noch ne Quappe am Wehr. Oberhalb kein Biss, unterhalb dagegen öfters Bisse. Doch nur einen konnte ich verwerten und es war ne 47er Barbe.


----------



## Veit (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Da ja zuletzt an meiner alten Aalstelle nix mehr lief, hab ichs heute einfach mal an einem anderen Wehr versucht. Bereits am Morgen habe ich dort auf Karpfen gefischt und konnte einen 70 cm langen Spiegler auf Frolic erwischen. Nachmittags fuhr ich dann nochmals hin. Auf Frolic 2 große Döbel von über 50 cm, eine 60er Brasse und ein ganz kleiner Döbel etwa 20 cm. Eine Rute legte ich dann mit Wurm oberhalb vom Wehr aus. Und siehe da, der Aal lief. Einen 68er konnte ich landen, ein ähnlich großer schlitze leider beim Rausheben aus und mehrere Fehlbisse gab es auch noch. Wiegesagt nur mit einer Rute, weil ich ja die anderen auf Frolic hatte. Wers morgen nochmal versuchen und dann kommen abends auf jeden Fall beide Ruten auf Wurm.


----------



## Veit (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Wir waren heute nochmal zu viert oberhalb vom Wehr auf Aal. Kein Zupfer diesmal.
So schnell kann es sich manchmal ändern...
Geärgert hats mich nicht weiter, weil ich tagsüber sowieso super gefangen hatte. 3 Karpfen 58, 63 und 74 cm, 4 Döbel um die 50 cm und ne große Brasse. Das hat schon gereicht!


----------



## Peter_Krasuski (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hi Veit schön dich hier anzutreffen


----------



## Veit (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich war eben mal oberhalb vom Wehr auf Aal. Hatte zwar gleich nach Dunkelwerden einen schönen Biss auf Wurm, aber nicht verwertet. Nicht weiter schlimmen, denn ein 65er Karpfen und ein Döbel hatten tags schon auf Frolic unterhalb des wehrs gebissen.


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Konnte heute abend einen 66 cm langen Aal oberhalb eines Saalewehrs fangen. War aber mein einziger Biss. Mein Angelfreund Micha hatte dagegen drei Bisse, konnte aber keinen verwerten. Schade für ihn, aber andererseits ein Zeichen das nach wie vor Aale zu fangen sind.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin, Veit... du weisst ja, sobald die ersten Quappen beissen, sofort Bescheid sagen  :q


----------



## J_hallo (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo,
habe am Samstag vormittag 11:00 Uhr einen 69iger AAL in der Isar gefangen. 

Gruß J_hallo


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

DIE AALSAISON 2004 IST FÜR MICH BEENDET.
War heute zum letzten Mal mit einem Freund oberhalb eines Saalewehrs gezielt auf Aal angeln. Jeder hatte einen Biss, ich konnte meinen auch verwerten, doch es war nur eine Güster. NAchmittags hatte ich unterhalb vom Wehr 3 große Döbel auf Frolic gefangen. 
Da es schon gestern und vorgestern nicht mehr mit Aalen geklappt hatte, soll es nur genug sein. 
Konnte dieses Jahr 128 Aale überlistern, der größte hatte 89 cm und in der besten Nacht hatte ich 8 Stück. Auch wenn es manchen Schneidertag gab (Aal läuft eben nicht immer), bin ich doch sehr zufrieden mit diesem Ergebnis, da ich auch im Durchschnitt mehr Aale als im Vorjahr mehr Aale als im Vorjahr gefangen habe (da waren es insgesamt nur 54 Stück bei nicht ganz so vielen Aalangelntagen). 
Nächstes Jahr ab Anfang April gehts dann meinen Lieblingen wieder an den Kragen und ich hoffe auch dann die 100 Aale-Marke wieder knacken zu können.
Ab der kommenden Woche werde ich dann allmählich mal den Quappen auf den Zahn fühlen.


----------



## tanner (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Da Veit ja schon aufgegeben hat, musste ich an die Elbe und es auf Aal probieren.
Zeit: von 19.15 Uhr- 22.15 Uhr
2 Bisse 
Ergebniss: ein Spitzkopf von 53 cm


----------



## Veit (1. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

@ Tanner: Diese Woche sollens ja angeblich nochmal deutlich über 15 Grad werden. Wahrscheinlich kann ich mich dann doch wieder nicht zurückhalten...
Wäre schon fein, wenn ich noch meinen ersten November-Aal überhaupt fangen würde.


----------



## Veit (11. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

War heute abend mit meinem Angelfreund Christian eigentlich auf Quappen angeln. Erst an der Saale und dann an einem Seitenarm. An diesen beiden Stelle tat sich jedoch wenig, darum wechselten wir an dem Seitenarm auf meine Initiative hin nochmals die Stelle und versuchten es an einer recht tiefen Stelle (etwa 4 Meter). Obwohl wir dort nicht sehr lange und nur mit einer Rute pro Mann waren bekamen wir drei gute Bisse. Doch nur einen davon, der bei Christian erfolgte konnte verwertet werden und das war doch tatsächlich einen Aal. Zwar knapp untermaßig, aber bei etwa 0 Grad Lufttemperatur schon außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. November 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Krass. Hätte ich nicht mehr erwartet, dass die Aale noch beissen. PETRI!!!


----------



## tanner (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich habs schon unter Quappenfänge geschrieben, ohne Bild
03.12.2004m 18.25 Uhr bei 4,2°C Wasser und Luft 2°C.
Ist losgezogen wie im Sommer auf Tauwurm.
Aal 66cm


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich kann noch garnicht glauben das ich das lese. Einen so schönen Aal im Dezember. Petri-Heil


----------



## Counter-Striker (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

löl wirklich unglaublich !


----------



## Veit (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Ich hab ja als einer der ersten von tanners Dezemberaal erfahren, weil er es mir am Telefon gesagt hatte, aber trotzdem an dieser Stelle nochmal meinen Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Dickes Petri. Das hab ich noch nie gehört!!!! Saubere Sache. Dann werd ich auch wieder auf Aal losgehen, wenn die großen jetzt schon beißen .


----------



## tanner (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Danke Leute! Ich muss ihm den Wurm direkt vors Maul geworfen haben, Rute war  2 min. drinnen. Hochwasser ist ja auch noch- vieleicht der Grund- habe mitten in eine Buhne geworfen- welche wohl großflächig tief sein soll- jetzt so 7m.war dort zuvor noch nicht angeln. Kein DAV.


----------



## hmtolle (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Hallo Leute !
Ich wollte zu Ostern an die Eider fahren . Hat dort jemand schon mal geangelt und 
könnte mir ein paar Tipps geben. Wollte hauptsächlich auf Aal gehen .
Vielen Dank schon mal !
Hans-M. Tolle

PS.: Petri Heil fürs Jahr 2005 !


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin Hans! Hoffentlich kann Dir jemand helfen. Wollte das hier nur noch einmal hochholen, damit sich das nicht im Sand verläuft. Es werden wohl zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht viele hier reinschauen.....


----------



## Veit (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Naja, ein guter Monat noch dann gehts dran ein neues Thema zu eröffnen: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2005 *freu*


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

Moin Veit. Bei mir wird es wohl erst wieder ab Mitte April losgehen. Man was bin ich heiß.......


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004!!!*

...und ich dachte grad "Mensch Junge, Du hast den Saisonstart auf Aal verpasst!"

Nen guten Monat wirds wohl wirklich noch dauern, man sollte jedoch nicht zu lange warten. Die Dicksten Schleimer hab ich immer ende März ergattert.

Gruß


----------

